# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Библиотека - ссылки - сторонние ресурсы

## Zorro1980

Здесь представлены - только ссылки, найденные на сторонних ресурсах - исключительно в ознакомительных целях!





Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП июнь 2021 (29.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/25vYauIocVfXxg

----------

AlexVit2 (31.12.2021), bekaaktau (02.08.2021), Docidoci (28.07.2021), neverx6 (05.01.2022), pony95 (23.11.2021), Rassmen007 (01.08.2021), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Электронные трудовые книжки и отчетность СЗВ-ТД (22.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dzhcvfexwsFVFg

----------

neverx6 (05.01.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Jc2Nrw_vaRG-iQ

----------

Geger (11.12.2021), neverx6 (05.01.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях 1С: Предприятие 8  - с примерами решений (2019)
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/B6oJfPyz19zZpQ

----------

glup0sti (09.10.2021), neverx6 (05.01.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021), verbor (10.12.2022), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3" + Решения.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ydq_DRMABPPviA

----------

neverx6 (05.01.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Подготовка к сертификации 1С Профессионал по Документообороту 8.х
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ipKjPquKbi0jXQ

----------

Geger (11.12.2021), neverx6 (05.01.2022), Sleza1988 (07.07.2021), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" по программе
"1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений + Ответы + База!
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tbf-0UUHLNKSPg

----------

neverx6 (05.01.2022), Sleza1988 (07.07.2021), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8 (2019)
РЕШЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ 
Автор конспекта: Леонтьев Илья 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WS4t2MGsAk7AYw

----------

neverx6 (05.01.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021), verbor (10.12.2022), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач 1С Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения 1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/2Cjjd5dOf0d9HA

----------

AlexVit2 (03.08.2021), neverx6 (05.01.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021), verbor (10.12.2022), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" с примерами решения + Ответы.
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/kKJ7A7LyzoE8dg

----------

neverx6 (05.01.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы МСФО ПРОФ 2.4
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fezveFP6lagyWw

----------

nasstassia (09.07.2021), neverx6 (05.01.2022), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач Бюджетирование 2.4
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/UWV-zJ4InxcZeQ

----------

neverx6 (05.01.2022), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению подсистем "Управление производством и организация ремонтов" в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YDnoHEVtUg6Qqw

----------

neverx6 (05.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:ПРОФ: ERP 2.4
Автор: фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fpbXej0twhnx5A

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), neverx6 (05.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" на знание возможностей и особенностей
применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление
предприятием 2" + Ответы (2018)
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wV-7ZoNcu6X_rA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-
консультант по внедрению подсистемы "Управленческий учет"
в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" (2018)
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/p5wvG90R-rImAQ

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_9O4kU0toHtU0g

----------

bekaaktau (02.08.2021), program3 (14.09.2021), Stepan71 (16.08.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы ПРОФ по эксплуатации информационных систем "1С:Предприятие 8"   с примерами решений
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bCr_FkKviZCYtw

----------

SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" с примерами решений
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/boA0J0M-0xIsmw

----------

SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы ПРОФ по технологическим вопросам
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vtykhAH8YdxuaQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная подготовка сервис-инженеров (2018)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Bb6FdxhhwUOgLg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации ЗУП 3.1 (2018)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0dwEh35-l0Xmag

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ЗУП - Первые шаги 3.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bb5ecj8GcMGDqA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), Geger (11.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8» (редакция 3). Издание 16 (2020)
Автор: Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xOxIvZo_Z0yYJg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЕ СИСТЕМЫ В БУХГАЛТЕРСКОМ УЧЕТЕ (НА ПРИМЕРЕ «1С:ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ») -  Учебное пособие (2019)
Автор И.В. Тихонова 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vti68VjWWgvOgg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (06.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Теория и практика расчета зарплаты в 1с предприятие 8 (2019)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xNZyXeAZcj_4cg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное описание конфинурации Комплексная автоматизация 2.4 (2018)
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gDF4Lybqn6TKfw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплексная автоматизация Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости (2017)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/LVWZ2iGsMxWNeA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8Yr7PjXg6LLnAQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

От хаоса к порядку.С "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Реально (2018)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/cbXpyEcA5AfmPw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), Stepan71 (17.09.2022), SuperCheshir (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление персоналом и расчет зарплаты в «1С:Управление
производственным предприятием 8»
Автор: Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/E5LzG2kyz9MWVQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (09.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Производственный учет
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ubyY7jjKMexMpw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/pyQlCFcVwQTBsw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 11 (2020)
Автор: Т.Г. Богачева 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Q_TSjeVA8JjlOA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (09.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/KTIyW6ymRfAsdQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), goodcat999 (23.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Управление Торговлей 8 Основные принципы работы с программой Редакция 11.4(2018)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Z53T-92d2vpJKg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), goodcat999 (23.08.2022), SuperCheshir (09.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Деньги 8, редакция 2.0
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dXKhrn0Yl4I9Tg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка Документооборота 2.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9GELP7AtFMQrfw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (09.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное руководство Руководство ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/LqfOYiA94xklSw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), SuperCheshir (09.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP-систем
Автор: А. Э. Бобровников
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9dw7Zjm14kKkiw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), SuperCheshir (09.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Tbm4eo4VbB03cw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8rPUrSq9KV3g6Q

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный учёт 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zACAcdntQn_vbw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Uq-Yt-msiovt4Q

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XPEKyqNMYHc66Q

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jBeq0fFyd12V6A

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов 1С от зубов
От образовательного центра - Верный старт в 1С 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/2cy0SvLuxNLhHA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YKi1UFtU2-2lBA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

СКД - настройка отчетов пользователями
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bcDhKcBC3Wuc8g

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес приложениях. Разработка в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 + DT (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CFJSikTvOF6mMg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + DT (2018)
Аватор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/O19LtClUOMbr0g

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие + DT (2019)
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/imUdI2t0b9swXQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

«Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8» + DT (2018)
Автор: В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/e1Y6Oa67FEmoaw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие» : учебное пособие (2021)
Автор: Э.Г. Дадян. 

Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Q37KBCc07pYGbw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/unNO6naAg-hX3A

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), goodcat999 (23.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Платформы разработки информационных систем. Основы конфигурирования на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.3 Электронный лабораторный практикум (2019)
Автор: Нарваткина Н.С.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ArpQ_a7mgyEZJw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные объекты
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PlQ686FkFc8K4g

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), nasstassia (09.07.2021), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование запросов
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MC2QBg4C7Te3yw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация по платформе  8.2 - 8.3
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oBqxpdZY7mH_Nw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Введение в 1С Предприятие 8 [2019]
Учебно-методическое пособие
Автор: Т.С. Балданова,О.А. Лобсанова

Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6kBVGzvCG3Yaaw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Администрирование системы 1С Предприятие
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/d8Z8Vm7d9CtFsg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Microsoft SQL Server 2017 для поддержки 1С
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5hNWHYoUAtw6tg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Программирование для начинающих Детям и родителям, менеджерам и руководителям Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Максим Радченко
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/HSknB7n3WvdrTg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/32OicGp_DzoGNw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Технология стандартного внедрения» 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/brJZcJbVZBKo_Q

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ЭДО - станьте уверенным пользователем
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Bhi6Hh2ZJavUPg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), Елена С.А. (22.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8.2. Бухгалтерия предприятия, Управление тор-
говлей, Управление персоналом
Автор: Виолетта Филатова
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XaMixuQrgGIN0w

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Бухгалтерия 8.3 для бухгалтера 
Автор: Николай Селищев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bT0_RK8DdiVXIA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 для строительных компаний
Автор: Николай Селищев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_D3-YNFoT3_Rog

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Бухгалтерия 8.2 в кафе, баре, ресторане
Автор: Николай Селищев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-TT9tD0J-FUPtg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс Маркировка Для Лекарственных Препаратов (2020)
От образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XqUg2t1BsbOzQQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональные стандарты «Специалист по информационным системам» и «Руководитель проектов в области информационных технологий»
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ww9lOyote4gS4A

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

СЕРВИСЫ 1С (2019)
Электронный документооборот,сдача отчетности, проверка надежности
контрагентов и другие Второе издание
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nc-8SmvGW4EQZw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва. Как небольшой
фирме-партнеру 1С перестать выживать и начать
зарабатывать (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CaDZt74grw4ryQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бухгалтерский ежемесячник фирмы «1C»
Номера: (Январь, Февраль, Март)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wHXdTCy0ueX48w

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Цикл вебинаров «Переход с 1С:УПП на 1С:ERP» (2019) 
От образовательного центра (NFP)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/pSSg88v1fH-h0w

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка шаблона сайта на 1С-Битрикс (2021) 
От образовательного центра (Udemy)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ryKnFGC1MpR7ng?w=1

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс Простая Торговля в 1С (2017)
Автор (Наталья Никитина)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/DpBjyTSo0YQ-yg?w=1

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Корпоративный инструментальный пакет - описание (2018)
Автор (фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_nCCikCxEL49Hw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс Санкционирование расходов бюджета
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CO45anYJYxx_gw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс Бухгалтерская первичка: 1000 и 1 сложный вопрос
Автор ( Климова М.А - Профбух 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Y-qQlRDxsm3gJw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022), SuperCheshir (11.07.2021), Любовь_Л.И. (29.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс 1С Денгьги
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/m_7StAFfEEDTiA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс 1С ЗУП 8 в вопросах и ответах + настройка
Автор (Елена Грянина  -   ********) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/EHq14e8YeyzZ2g

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система Проектирования Прикладных Решений - Инструкция пользователя
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ZjMQhOkf2UCA1g

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8.0 Конфигурация «1С-Логистика: Управление складом»
Редакция 2.0 Описание конфигурации
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nHuur6JOC5f9kQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация «WMS Логистика. Управление складом» Редакция 4Часть 2Описание работыпосредством мобильныхтерминалов сбора данных
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/yVnL_UdTTWThrA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Конфигурация «WMS Логистика. Управление складом»Редакция 4.0 Описание конфигурации
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bUiUCEAPR6SsTw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Академия ERP. Гособоронзаказ: концепция раздельного учета по контрактам 
Автор (А.В. Яковлев) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Qn22XWEjyP8jTw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Академия ERP. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование 
Автор (А.Э. Бобровников)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/67DP0SNpZRSUGA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Академия ERP. Управление человеческими ресурсами 
Автор (С.В. Иванова, Е.Н. Ветлужских, Е.А. Вешнякова, З.Е. Малыгина)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jLeM2vADR9xCIQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Академия ERP. Управление производством: планирование и диспетчеризация 
Автор (А.В. Яковлев )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/kjWmDek4TQOksg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8» (редакция 3). Издание 14
Автор (Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rheTMZheKXQf_w

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Документооборот. 250 вопросов и ответов
Автор (А.В. Бондарев, Н.Ю. Бурцева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Ev2s9r21HCvljg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Архитектура и работа с данными «1C:Предприятия 8.2» 
Автор (М. Г. Радченко Е. Ю.Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/TVnECktkSTx3iw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Розница 8.2 с нуля. 50 уроков для начинающих Серия «Для начинающих (BHV)»
Автор (Алексей Анатольевич Гладкий)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3nVwv9p3LRRUCA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросовсертификационного экзаменапо программе
1С:У правление холдингом 8"
(ред. 1.1)
с примерами решений
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dKv-qqO4AIP4mg

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

«1С:Управление небольшой фирмой для мобильной работы», ред 1.1
описание приложения
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dBcH4njgqB7tzw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса-1С:Управление небольшой фирмой
Автор (Павлов Ю. В., Бандуля И. В.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/uWOyvJPkJTi6Cw

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С: Предприятие 8.2. Управление небольшой фирмой
Автор (Котин М.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zAhunsS-aw-EaA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс -  Взлом 1С Бухгалтерии 8. Секретные функции программы (2019)
от образовательного центра (buhexpert8)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/K9eBj8wINt67TA

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ВидеоТоп-5 изменений в 2021 году для упрощенцев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/E9_XZpzdmEEldQ

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы (29.01.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jkjHbYQj8Yt21Q

----------

chess1886 (14.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С (19.01.2021)
Автор: Ольга Горшенина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tak9FVceo8kS6A

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Журнал "Главбух" №1 Январь (2021)
Подробнее здесь https://www.glavbukh.ru/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7KhsSfESGuiN1w

----------


## Zorro1980

Журнал "Главбух" №2 Январь (2021)
Подробнее здесь https://www.glavbukh.ru/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Atvf84lMtdDkxA

----------


## Zorro1980

Журнал "Главбух" №3 Февраль (2021)
Подробнее здесь https://www.glavbukh.ru/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/wq0BsR7CZiXpJg

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Управляемые блокировки в платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
Скачать Курс Управляемые блокировки в платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 (Чистов Павел)
 можно скачать  здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DBx0TYRyK2teMw

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
скачать https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Rf62Kz08DgaM4w

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Использование запросов (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее о курсе здесь https://chistov.pro/edu/base/query/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6EukfkHpMnKo9Q

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчетные механизмы платформы (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/EiJeuL_cA3u45A

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение бухгалтерских задач (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PE9fzuSGGfhdJA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ft1NRD1piWpErQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система Компоновки Данных на платформе 1С 8
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WaRsSqdn7CqZ1g

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Введение в конфигурирование (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/75RfqeZbV2yaUA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С ЗУП пошаговое описание всех этапов начисления
подробнее здесь  https://www.zup1c.ru/
скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/m6XbfBeM3Ady2g

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга "Программирование в 1С Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Сергей Кашаев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HExu/8WcxuutwZ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учетная политика на 2021 в 1С(06.04.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WPC-4UpL98xmHQ

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума ( 10 февраля 2021 г)
Автор:  Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/j2XcQvzwJHGwHw

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций. Налогообложение НКО (22.03.2021)
Автор: Уманская Л.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/SFByCMEEGJMl0A

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С (15.03.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jXgxKN8xSL9x1g

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП и БП за декабрь 2020 (29 декабря 2020 г.)
Автор: Шерст О.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mdTGc1BIpCptew

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С (19.01.2021)
Автор: Ольга Горшенина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5u6A4B4CWZv0QQ

----------

alex125it (05.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С (12 октября 2020)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CJbhaRqjMVILrg

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет транспортного и земельного налогов за 2020 в 1С ( 21.01.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fw7eVK0EobPRlw

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс РАСЧЕТ НАЛОГА ПРИ УСН ЗА 1 КВАРТАЛ 2021 В 1С (20.04.2021)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ZSkHYEYN-Jruvw

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год (16.12.2020)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gUXYVQB0toQV4g

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Cu6tuIuwyxnwvA

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/izDSpKpfWfomNg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mPcFH_bQCcqSGg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Чистов П.А. - Сборник задач по разработке на платформе 1С.Предприятие - 2020
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vqhsrYVImf2J3Q

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAYM/QNJtNkQ6F

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

методические материалы фирмы 1С 
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение оперативных задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение бухгалтерских задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение расчетных задач версия 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Z13X/YAnfY32Z6

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 (2019)
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jSVh/8Hp6MHrTW

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 (2018)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iKRW/XXFqWB3uH

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rTDi/k2xpJBXer

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gxVe/tSYz2QdKk

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L2j6/NroC9B37f

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация 1С Предприятие 8.3.16
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Uw6/cCUXbBKeP

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), exe-forex (15.07.2022), Oskar_soft (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9_CMjUROs5jOXA

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Составляем учетную политику – 2021: обзор принципиально новых положений (24.12.2020 )
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zsoMOehqkbQ9bA

----------

exe-forex (15.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе 1С Предприятие [2020]
Автор: Э.Г. ДАДЯН 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3Q1D82YfzmoRJg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Подробнее здесь https://rarus.ru/press/news/57356/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/B134FmWfkUCjBA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2 (2018)
Описание: В тесте 678 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ZhObfiZS5XBnAw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)(2018)
Описание: В тесте около 730 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GVgUF0Uc35l9bw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 (2018)
Описание: В тесте 806 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С: Бухгалтерия 8
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Jxvqvp_sUQG-Vg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 (2018)
Описание: В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста.
В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/L6s9vX8ph-MPEg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), Siskin (20.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Подготовка к экзамену 1С Специалист-консультант ЗУП 3.0
Автор: (1С Первый Бит)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/h16XiF-aLKWrmg

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MK7ytpArkTDD4g

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), GrAn59 (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Шпаргалка по платформе 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nNCNapM3OEUm8A

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), Siskin (20.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Налоговая отчетность 1 квартал 2021 и про новую форму 6-НДФЛ — Законодательный обзор (29.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/O8ejVXb2YSOWwQ

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1fKOL2uUTIc6Hw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Изменения по НДФЛ 2021 (26.02.2021 )
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5xI8ZApi5hmECQ

----------


## Zorro1980

Клиент-серверный вариант. Руководство администратора
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vVOhLpP1LwE-sQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за январь-февраль (02 марта 2021 )
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/BLaWkThUTL2OWQ

----------


## Zorro1980

Мегапрайс PRO. Программа "от А до Я" - загрузка и обработка прайс-листов в 1С
Предназначено для конфигураций на обычных и управляемых формах: УТ10, УТП, КА, УПП.
Содержит перечень обработок:
1)Мегапрайс: Загрузка картинок номенклатуры.
2)Мегапрайс: Анализатор прайс-листов
3)Мегапрайс: Анализатор прайс-листов
4)Поиск и установка соответствий
5)Мегапрайс: Расширенная загрузка из Excel
6)Мегапрайс: Расширенная установка цен номенклатуры
7)Мегапрайс: Расширенный помощник продаж
8)Мегапрайс: Марафет номенклатуры
9)Мегапрайс: Управление номенклатурой
10)Мегапрайс: Установка аналогов номенклатуры
11)Мегапрайс: Выгрузка остатков поставщиков на сайт
12)Мегапрайс: Расширенный помощник закупок
(Обычное приложение) Скачать cf можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1EXxdo6MuePWZA
(Управляемое приложение) Скачать cf можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CQdUs9cPGdp0UQ

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), mwm_77 (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление торговлей 8.3. 100 уроков для начинающих 
Автор (Гладкий)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/RNAurl4H3Ye0vQ

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), mwm_77 (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Руководство разработчика прикладных решений
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AKJvKbXm5lXkmw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методичка фирмы 1с - Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/OBtDdmWmuAiFTg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), mwm_77 (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1с - ERP2.4 
1)Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
2)Регламентированный учёт 2.4
3)Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
4)Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fm-ldCKVHsoQtQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Руководство пользователя ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ELBFtrTmNts48g

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С Электронный Документооборот - станьте уверенным пользователем
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/SWMI_KXtAiRbjA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Элементы технологии стандартного внедрения
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/TJ743_tPvLWYtw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс 1С Электронная Торговая Площадка - Подключение и настройка
От образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/surAc5wkM7YdCA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Настройка 1С Документооборот 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vAsXbDMCvTaIyw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Документооборот Профессиональная работа 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-IcySXBhShzh9A

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Будьте осторожны...! Ошибки в отчётности по взносам и стажу в 1С (27 января 2021 г.)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3C-KZgpJ-8TjKw

----------

alex125it (07.07.2021), levachok (07.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность налоговых агентов по НДФЛ (6-НДФЛ, 2-НДФЛ) за 2020 в 1С (09 февраля 2021 г)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bEixDGBRC4o4-w

----------

levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Персонифицированная отчетность (СЗВ-СТАЖ, СЗВ-ТД) в 1С (26 января 2021 г.)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/L3DvbamMaE7tuA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка шаблона сайта на 1С-Битрикс (2021) 
От образовательного центра (Udemy)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7VTp3lrEl01vTQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Корпоративный инструментальный пакет - описание (2018)
Автор (фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/g92VQr9gGv3U1Q

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учетная политика на 2021 в 1С(06.04.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WPC-4UpL98xmHQ

----------

levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций. Налогообложение НКО (22.03.2021)
Автор: Уманская Л.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Tu3dVQCQlltNQQ

----------

levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С (15.03.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gDjZN5sG4sHSFQ

----------

levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С (19.01.2021)
Автор: Ольга Горшенина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NFZda4k5HQqD8g

----------

levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет транспортного и земельного налогов за 2020 в 1С ( 21.01.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fw7eVK0EobPRlw

----------

levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/UBMq5qlrxwshBg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

От хаоса к порядку.С "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Реально (2018)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/hAOWgDLeTWIAsA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление персоналом и расчет зарплаты в «1С:Управление
производственным предприятием 8»
Автор: Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/faEhhjaon7oGRg

----------

levachok (08.07.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gxVe/tSYz2QdKk

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rTDi/k2xpJBXer

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 (2018)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iKRW/XXFqWB3uH

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Кафедра «Бухгалтерский учёт, анализ и аудит» 1С Лекционный курс(2018) 
Автор: Пудеян Л.О. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E9K1/jXuPR2Pr1

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия 8" (2019)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KFRH/KReHJJZPg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Хозяйственные операции в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" (редакция 3.0).
Задачи, решения, результаты. Издание 4
Автор: Д.В.Чистов, С.А. Харитонов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qrXC/aYfYKzzQD

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс 6-НДФЛ за 1 квартал 2021 в 1С ( 14.04.2021)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DrjgOWDaBTtLMw

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс РАСЧЕТ НАЛОГА ПРИ УСН ЗА 1 КВАРТАЛ 2021 В 1С (20.04.2021)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dc0TYl2F7BHTpw

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год (16.12.2020)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/iau-sKowh86Q1A

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3Me68HrT2Tkvzg

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 2020 в 1С(01.03.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NKlpK9V691ckjQ

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

ОТ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОГО ЦЕНТРА BUHEXPERT8.RU: 


* 12.10.2020  Грянина Е. «Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С» * 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 16.12.2020  Климова М.А.  «Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 24.12.2020  Климова М.А.  «Составляем учетную политику – 2021 обзор принципиально»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.12.2020  Грянина Е. «Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП и БП за декабрь 2020» * 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 18.01.2021  Демашева Мария «Курс Декларация по НДС за 4 квартал 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 19.01.2021  Ольга Горшенина «Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 21.01.2021  Казакова Лариса «Курс Расчет транспортного и земельного налогов за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 27.01.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Будьте осторожны...! Ошибки в отчётности по взносам и стажу в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.01.2021  Климова М.А.  Курс «Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


*09.02.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Отчетность налоговых агентов по НДФЛ (6-НДФЛ, 2-НДФЛ) за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


*10.02.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 26.02.2021  Климова М.А.  «Курс Изменения по НДФЛ 2021»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 03.03.2021  Казакова Лариса  «Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 15.03.2021  Казакова Лариса  «Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 22.03.2021  Уманская Л.А.  «Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.03.2021  Климова М.А  «Курс Налоговая отчетность 1 квартал 2021 и про новую форму 6-НДФЛ — Законодательный обзор»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 01.04.2021  Грянина Е  «Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за март»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 13.04.2021  Ольга Горшенина «Курс Отчетность 4-ФСС, РСВ в 1С за 1 квартал»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 16.04.2021  Демашева Мария «Курс Декларация по НДС за 1 квартал 2021 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* Курс Особенности налогообложения для НКО (2019)* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 26.05.2021  Елена Грянина  Курс «Поддерживающий ЗУП за апрель-май»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 10.06.2021  Климова М.А. Курс «Автотранспорт в организации: служебный, арендованный, личный. Все секреты учета и налогообложения. Новые требования к путевым листам»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 17.06.2021  Елена Грянина Курс «Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 22.06.2021  Елена Грянина Курс «Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Электронные трудовые книжки и отчетность СЗВ-ТД»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ft1NRD1piWpErQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021), Yuiua (07.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение бухгалтерских задач (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PE9fzuSGGfhdJA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчетные механизмы платформы (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/EiJeuL_cA3u45A

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (11.07.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

ОТ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОГО ЦЕНТРА BUHEXPERT8.RU: 


* 12.10.2020  Грянина Е. «Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С» * 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 16.12.2020  Климова М.А.  «Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 24.12.2020  Климова М.А.  «Составляем учетную политику – 2021 обзор принципиально»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.12.2020  Грянина Е. «Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП и БП за декабрь 2020» * 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 18.01.2021  Демашева Мария «Курс Декларация по НДС за 4 квартал 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 19.01.2021  Ольга Горшенина «Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 21.01.2021  Казакова Лариса «Курс Расчет транспортного и земельного налогов за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 27.01.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Будьте осторожны...! Ошибки в отчётности по взносам и стажу в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.01.2021  Климова М.А.  Курс «Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


*09.02.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Отчетность налоговых агентов по НДФЛ (6-НДФЛ, 2-НДФЛ) за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


*10.02.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 26.02.2021  Климова М.А.  «Курс Изменения по НДФЛ 2021»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 03.03.2021  Казакова Лариса  «Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 15.03.2021  Казакова Лариса  «Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 22.03.2021  Уманская Л.А.  «Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.03.2021  Климова М.А  «Курс Налоговая отчетность 1 квартал 2021 и про новую форму 6-НДФЛ — Законодательный обзор»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 01.04.2021  Грянина Е  «Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за март»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 13.04.2021  Ольга Горшенина «Курс Отчетность 4-ФСС, РСВ в 1С за 1 квартал»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 16.04.2021  Демашева Мария «Курс Декларация по НДС за 1 квартал 2021 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* Курс Особенности налогообложения для НКО (2019)* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 26.05.2021  Елена Грянина  Курс «Поддерживающий ЗУП за апрель-май»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 10.06.2021  Климова М.А. Курс «Автотранспорт в организации: служебный, арендованный, личный. Все секреты учета и налогообложения. Новые требования к путевым листам»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 17.06.2021  Елена Грянина Курс «Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 22.06.2021  Елена Грянина Курс «Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Электронные трудовые книжки и отчетность СЗВ-ТД»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------


## letvipdep

* Мобильный репетитор 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1СБухгалтерия 8
Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3* 

Язык: русский
Размер: 23 Mb
Описание:
Мобильный репетитор 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2 (2018) -  В тесте 678 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.2 Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов. Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)(2018)  - В тесте около 730 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 (2018)  - В тесте 806 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С: Бухгалтерия 8
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.  Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 (2018) - В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста. В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------


## letvipdep

* Ironskills, Иван Гордынец | Онлайн-курс "Работа с файлами в 1С" (2020) PCRec*

Автор: Иван Гордынец
Производство: Ironskills
Жанр: Администрирование, 1С
Продолжительность: 02:00:44
Качество видео: PCRec
Язык: русский
Формат: pdf, mp4, html, txt, dt
Размер: 844 Mb
Описание: Почему стоит пройти курс?  Большинство задач по интеграции 1С с другими системами требуют умения работать с файлами разных форматов. По результатам курса у вас будут готовые шаблоны кода по обработке файлов, которые будут экономить ваше время. Вам потребуется всего 2 недели, чтобы сформировать навыки работы с файлами
Что вы будете уметь после курса:
Создавать обработки для выгрузки данных из 1С во внешние файлы
Загружать в 1С данные с сайта, маркетплейса, Excel и других файлов
Создавать обработки для загрузки данных из файлов в 1С
Выгружать данные на сайт, маркетплейс, в Excel и другие форматы.

*ссылка*

----------


## letvipdep

* Ironskills, Иван Гордынец | Онлайн-курс ""Программирование в 1С для начинающих"" (2021) PCRec*

Автор: Иван Гордынец
Производство: Ironskills
Жанр: Программирование, 1С
Продолжительность: 12:11:14
Качество видео: PCRec
Язык: русский
Формат: pdf, mp4, html, txt, dt
Размер: 3,83 Gb
Описание: Описание:  Кому подходит курс? 
Студентам. Получите востребованную профессию и зарабатывайте,не отрываясь от учебы в ВУЗе.  
Бухгалтерам. Получите знания и навыки, которые помогут вам перейти в IT-сферу и увеличить доход в несколько раз.
Программистам. Систематизируйте и углубите свои знания 1С и получите повышение в должности и в зарплате.
Предпринимателям. Научитесь решать большинство задач самостоятельно и сократите расходы на программистов 1С до 80%.
Что вы будее уметь после курса:
Понимать код 1С. Сможете без труда разобраться в алгоритме другого программиста;
Программировать. Сможете разработать собственный алгоритм на встроенном языке 1С;
Исправлять ошибки.Будете уметь находить и исправлять ошибки в коде 1С;
Дорабатывать 1С. Сможете дорабатывать конфигурации и зарабатывать на этом удаленно.
Содержимое курса:
Модуль 1 - Базовые понятия
Модуль 2 - Работа с примитивными типами данных
Модуль 3 - Объектная модель программирования
Модуль 4 - Отладка кода
Модуль 5 - Работа с объектами
Модуль 6 - Работа с формами
Модуль 7 - Обработка файлов
Модуль 8 - Печатные формы
Модуль 9 - Запросы (часть 1)
Модуль 10 - Запросы (часть 2)
Модуль 11 - Отчеты. СКД
Модуль 12 - Групповая разработка

Одним файлом: *ссылка*
По частям:  
*01-05* *06-08* *09-10* *11-12* *13-15*

----------


## letvipdep

*Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 [PDF+DISK,  2020]* 

Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2964-5
Год: 2020
Формат: PDF
Количество страниц: 503
Язык: Русский
Размер: 11 Мб 
Описание: Книга адресована специалистам, имеющим опыт разработки на платформе "1С:Предприятие". С ее помощью можно освоить механизмы "1С:Предприятия 8.3", предназначенные для обмена данными в распределенных системах, а также механизмы и технологии, позволяющие интегрировать прикладные решения с другими информационными системами, не использующими "1С:Предприятие". 
В период активного перехода на удаленную работу особую ценность приобретают доработки, которые реализуют функции автоматического взаимодействия прикладного решения с внешними системами и ресурсами. Если, заходя на сайт, клиенты смогут, например, самостоятельно размещать заказы в программе 1С или получать из нее некоторую информацию, это может значительно облегчить взаимодействие с ними без использования офисной телефонной связи. В этой книге как раз подробно рассматриваются все ключевые технологии, которые есть в системе «1С:Предприятие» для интеграции с различными внешними системами. 
По сравнению с предыдущим изданием ("Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.2") книга дополнена описанием интернет-технологий, которые появились в платформе 8.3 или не были описаны раньше: 
• JSON; 
• HTTP-сервисы (REST); 
• HTTP-запросы; 
• автоматический REST-интерфейс (OData); 
• Web-сервисы; 
• FTP-соединение; 
• электронная почта. 
Для создания демонстрационных примеров использована версия 8.3.16.1030 платформы "1С:Предприятие 8". Информационные базы с примерами, описанными в книге, опубликованы на портале 1С:ИТС (ссылка доступна покупателям книги и/или пользователям 1С:ИТС ПРОФ). Книга выпущена под редакцией Максима Радченко.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* Видеокурс мастер-класс  "Cистема компоновки данных"*

Автор: Павел Чистов
Язык: русский
Формат: mp4
Размер: 592 Mb

*ссылка*

----------


## letvipdep

* Алла Назарова  лекция  «Электронные трудовые книжки, изменения в ормировании отчетности в 2021 году»* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лектор: 
Год: 03.06.2021
Формат: mp4
Размер: 199 Mb
Описание:  Алла Назарова - методист-практик, преподаватель Учебного центра №1 фирмы 1С, расскажет об изменении формы СЗВ-ТД с 01 июля 2021 года, о том, как подготовить и отправить сведения в ПФР из программы 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом, ред.3., ответит на вопросы слушателей.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* Наталья Никитина  Видеокурс « Простая торговля в 1С  PCRec»* 

Автор (режиссер): Наталья Никитина
Жанр: Обучающее видео
Год: 2017
Продолжительность: 16:02:00
Качество видео: PCRec
Видео: AVC/H.264, 1280x720, ~158 kb/s
Аудио: AAC, 2 ch, 126 kbps
Размер: 1.9 Gb
Описание:
Станьте специалистом за 1 неделю, изучив пошаговый видео курс, и не тратьте время на самостоятельный поиск обучающего материала.
От автора:
Последние 5 лет ко мне постоянно обращаются предприниматели и сотрудники торговых компаний с просьбой научить самостоятельной работе в программе 1С. Чаще всего они уже искали учебные материалы в Интернет, но полезного для себя решения не нашли.
На всех ресурсах предлагают или записаться и ждать очереди, или подстраиваться под учебный график. Поиск на YouTube выдает массу бесплатных роликов об 1С, не связанных между собой и не дающих чёткого понимания как работать в программе. Учебные материалы в Интернете в основном неудобные, на них требуется много времени. Как определить, полезна информация или нет, — не ясно. Я понимаю каково это — тратить время, деньги и не получать полезного решения. Поэтому я создала видео курс, который быстро усваивается и содержит только полезные сведения. Курс "Простая торговля в 1С" предназначен для тех, кому нужно за короткое время получить знания в программе "1С Управление торговлей 11.3", без лишних затрат.
Содержание:
Блок. Вступление
Блок 1. Основные настройки и ввод остатков
Блок 2. Торговые операции и отчеты
Блок 3. Инструменты маркетинга и менеджмента
Блок 4. Складские операции
Блок 5. Розничные продажи
Блок 6. Учет прочих доходов и расходов
Блок 7. Учет прочих активов и пассивов
Блок 8. Итоговые показатели, анализ

По частям: *ссылка*
По частям 2bay: *00* *01* *02* *03* *04* *05* *06* *07* *08*

Одним файлом: *ссылка*

----------


## letvipdep

* Документация BAS Розница (Украина)* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------


## letvipdep

* Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва:  Как небольшой фирме-партнеру 1С перестать выживать и начать зарабатывать [2021, PDF]* 

Автор: Валеев Рустэм
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-3076-4
Дата выхода: 03.03.2021 г.
Страниц: 260
Формат: PDF
Размер: 12 Mb
Год выпуска: 2015
Описание: Как написать программу, за которую вас будут благодарить долгие годы? Как автоматизировать завод, запустив программу в работу всего за 10 дней? Как найти свою нишу на рынке и зарабатывать на внедрениях программ 100 миллионов рублей в год? Обо всем этом и многом другом рассказывает автор книги – программист, консультант, директор ИТ-компании с 35-летним стажем в отрасли. Истории из личного опыта автора дополняются полезными выводами и советами. Используя их, вы сможете обойти множество «грабель» на пути автоматизатора. Книга будет полезна всем, кто разрабатывает, продает и внедряет программные системы: сотрудникам ИТ-компаний и ИТ-отделов, подрядчикам и заказчикам больших ИТ-проектов. А также начинающим предпринимателям, рассматривающим создание ИТ-компании.

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* Вебинар для бухгалтеров и кадровиков  «Лайфхаки 1С: О чем вы можете не знать» (2021)* 

Издатель: 1C-Usoft
Год: май 2021
Формат: mp4
Размер: 131 Mb
Продолжительность: 56 мин.
Язык: русский
Описание:
12:44 Как в 1С выполнить поиск и удаление дублей элементов во всех списках программы
21:58 Как различать в кадровых отчетах сотрудников с одинаковыми Ф.И.О.
25:08 Как выплатить все суммы сотруднику начисленные в межрасчетный период одной ведомостью, не нарушив алгоритм программы по выплатам  программа ЗУП 3.1
29:28 Как увеличить шрифт
31:31 Как изменить заголовок программы
33:00 Как установить время проведения документов
36:42 Как изменить вид операции, если ошиблись в нем, не меняя весь документ поступления или реализации
38:45 Как выставить напоминания о днях рождения
41:47 Как выбрать интерфейс программы 1С?
43:04 Как выбрать и настроить функциональность?
46:36 Возможности Режима технического специалиста в 1С и доступ к нему
50:32 Как самостоятельно изменить печатную форму документа и вернуть типовую форму.
53:09 Как вернуть первоначальную типовую форму документа

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* Надежда Заостровская лекция «Особые случаи при приёме на работу. Сменные графики и особые виды начислений в 1С:ЗУП, ред.3»* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лектор: Надежда Заостровская
Год: 18.05.2021
Формат: mp4
Размер: 566 Mb
Описание: на примере работы бригады сотрудников рассмотрены сменные и сокращенные графики работы (зависимые и независимые от других графиков). Уделено внимание графикам с суммированным учетом времени (отличным от 40-часовой рабочей недели). Вы познакомитесь с особенностями настроек сложных видов начислений и тонкостями настроек видов начислений  по разным системам  оплат труда: прямая-сдельная, сдельно-прогрессивная, косвенно-сдельная и аккордная система труда.  Вы узнаете  как с помощью типового  функционала можно  добиться автоматического расчета особых ситуаций.

*ссылка*

----------


## letvipdep

* Павел Чистов «Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8»* 

Издательство: Первый Бит
Автор: Павел Чистов
Формат: mp4
Размер: 391 Mb
Описание: Павел Чистов - методист 1С:Предприятие 8,  сертифицированный преподаватель ,  автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С и курсов по подготовке к сертификации. Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С  с 2000 года.

*ссылка*



* Видеокурс мастер-класс "Управляемые блокировки в платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3"*

Автор: Павел Чистов
Язык: русский
Год: 2014
Продолжительность: 2,5 часа

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*




* Видеокурс мастер-класс "Использование запросов"*

Автор: Павел Чистов
Язык: русский
Формат: mp4
Размер: 1,14 Gb

*ссылка1* 




* Видеокурс мастер-класс "Решение оперативных задач"*

Автор: Павел Чистов
Язык: русский
Формат: mp4
Размер: 1,15 Gb
Описание: Павел Чистов - методист 1С:Предприятие 8,  сертифицированный преподаватель ,  автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С и курсов по подготовке к сертификации. Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С  с 2000 года.

*ссылка*




* Видеокурс мастер-класс "Расчетные механизмы платформы"*

Автор: Павел Чистов
Язык: русский
Формат: mp4
Размер: 599 Mb

*ссылка1*

----------


## letvipdep

* Елена Калинина лекция «Бухгалтерский и налоговый учет основных средств и нематериальных активов при применении балансового метода в программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8"»* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лектор: Елена Калинина
Год: 10.09.2020
Формат: mp4
Размер: 667 Mb
Описание: На практике часто встречаются ситуации, когда основные средства (ОС) и нематериальные активы (НМА) учитываются в бухгалтерском учете и для целей налогообложения прибыли по разным правилам. Если при этом организация еще и применяет ПБУ 18/02 «Учет расчетов по налогу на прибыль организаций», то порядок учета таких объектов вызывает у бухгалтеров вопросы. В ходе лекции рассмотрят порядок учета объектов с нулевой налоговой стоимостью; неамортизируемых объектов с ненулевой налоговой стоимостью; объектов, амортизацию по которым нельзя включить в налоговые расходы, а также ответят на вопросы слушателей.
Содержание:
1. Балансовый метод – упрощение расчетов по ПБУ 18
2. Объекты с нулевой налоговой стоимостью
3. Неамортизируемые объекты с ненулевой налоговой стоимостью
4. Объекты, амортизация по которым не включается в налоговые расход
5. Объекты с особым порядком учета расходов
6. Ответы на вопросы

*ссылка*




* Наталья Котельницкая лекция «ПБУ 18/02. Переход на Балансовый метод. Найти и устранить ошибку»* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лектор: Наталья Котельницкая
Год: 06.08.2020
Формат: mp4
Размер: 254 Mb
Описание
Рассказано о вопросах, связанных с учетом по налогу на прибыль и трех методах учета по ПБУ 18/02 в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" на примерах, об ошибках, возникающих при переходе с затратного на балансовый метод и вариантах устранения этих ошибок.

*ссылка*




* Елена Калинина лекция «Новая редакция ПБУ 18/02 - особенности применения, примеры учета и формирования отчетности в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (ред. 3.0)»* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лектор: Елена Калинина
Год: 16.01.2020
Формат: mp4
Размер: 241 Mb
Описание:
01. Упрощение расчетов по ПБУ 18/02
02. Варианты расчетов по ПБУ 18/02 в программе на простых примерах
03. Сложные примеры расчетов по ПБУ 18/02 в программе

*ссылка*




* Елена Калинина лекция «Учет затрат в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 с 2021 года»* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лектор: Елена Калинина
Год: 13.05.2021
Формат: mp4
Размер: 883 Mb
Описание: На лекции рассказано об организации учета затрат в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете в программе «1С:Бухгалтерия 8» редакции 3.0.Будут рассмотрены следующие вопросы:
затраты и расходы - в чем разница;
ФСБУ 5/2019: изменения в учете затрат;
прямые и косвенные затраты;
закрытие счетов затрат;
учет расходов в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете на примерах;
формирование регистров учета расходов.
Содержание:
01. Затраты и расходы в бухгалтерском учете и их классификация
02. Учет расходов для целей налогообложения прибыли
03. Распределение косвенных затрат и закрытие счетов затрат на примерах
04. Учет коммерческих затрат
05. Ответы на вопросы

*ссылка*

----------


## letvipdep

* Видеокурс мастер-класс  "Решение бухгалтерских задач"*

Автор: Павел Чистов
Язык: русский
Формат: mp4
Размер: 3.08 Gb

*ссылка* 




* Запись онлайн курса - Бухгалтерия для Программистов 1С  или как разговаривать с бухгалтером на "одном языке" [2019, mp4, doc]* 

Автор: Мария Лагерева
Год: 2019
Формат: mp4, doc
Размер: 401 Mb
Язык: русский
Описание:
Изучите основы бухгалтерского учета и сможете понимать бухгалтера. Сможете разговаривать с бухгалтером на "одном языке". Понимать техническое задание от бухгалтера. Разбираться в бухгалтерском учёте, находить ошибки и исправлять их.
Программисту 1С не нужно знать бухучёт на уровне бухгалтера, но понимать его просто необходимо!

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе Зарплата 3.1, издание 17 [2021,PDF ]* 

Авторы: Грянина Е.А., Харитонов С.А.
ISBN: 978-5-9677-3087-0
Дата выхода: 21.04.2021 г.
Страниц: 756
Формат: PDF
Размер: 20 Mb
Язык: русский

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*




* Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе «1С: Предприятие». Учебное пособие.* 

Автор: Э.Г. Дадян 
Издательство: "Инфра-М" 
Год издания: 2020
Страниц: 306
ISBN 978-5-16-016648-3, 978-5-16-109236-1
Язык: Русский
Формат:  pdf
Размер: 12,5 Мб
Описание:  Учебник посвящен изучению основ языка программирования 1С 8.3 и методам конфигурирования прикладных решений на платформе системы «1С:Предприятие». Рассмотрены основы программирования и общие архитектурные решения, используемые в технологической платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Перечислены имеющиеся в системе средства разработки и администрирования, описана прикладная функциональность. Подробно рассмотрены система типов и идеология работы с данными. 

*ссылка1**ссылка2*




*Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 [PDF+DISK,  2020]* 

Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2964-5
Год: 2020
Формат: PDF
Количество страниц: 503
Язык: Русский
Размер: 11 Мб 
Описание: Книга адресована специалистам, имеющим опыт разработки на платформе "1С:Предприятие". С ее помощью можно освоить механизмы "1С:Предприятия 8.3", предназначенные для обмена данными в распределенных системах, а также механизмы и технологии, позволяющие интегрировать прикладные решения с другими информационными системами, не использующими "1С:Предприятие". 
В период активного перехода на удаленную работу особую ценность приобретают доработки, которые реализуют функции автоматического взаимодействия прикладного решения с внешними системами и ресурсами. Если, заходя на сайт, клиенты смогут, например, самостоятельно размещать заказы в программе 1С или получать из нее некоторую информацию, это может значительно облегчить взаимодействие с ними без использования офисной телефонной связи. В этой книге как раз подробно рассматриваются все ключевые технологии, которые есть в системе «1С:Предприятие» для интеграции с различными внешними системами. 
По сравнению с предыдущим изданием ("Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.2") книга дополнена описанием интернет-технологий, которые появились в платформе 8.3 или не были описаны раньше: 
• JSON; 
• HTTP-сервисы (REST); 
• HTTP-запросы; 
• автоматический REST-интерфейс (OData); 
• Web-сервисы; 
• FTP-соединение; 
• электронная почта. 
Для создания демонстрационных примеров использована версия 8.3.16.1030 платформы "1С:Предприятие 8". Информационные базы с примерами, описанными в книге, опубликованы на портале 1С:ИТС (ссылка доступна покупателям книги и/или пользователям 1С:ИТС ПРОФ). Книга выпущена под редакцией Максима Радченко.

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

*Видеокурс - Введение в конфигурирование 1с предприятие 8 [2020, mp4]* 

Автор: Павел Чистов 
Год: 2020
Формат: mp4
Размер: 2,4 Gb
Язык: русский

*ссылка1*

*Добавлено:*


* Курс: Профессиональная работа в программе "1С:Документооборот 8" [2020, flv]* 

Автор: uc1.1c.ru
Производитель: 1С:Образование
Сайт производителя: http://edu.1c.ru/
Год: 2020
Продолжительность: ~ 6 часов видео
Язык: Русский
Размер: 775 Mb
Формат видео: .flv
Видео: Кодек: H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) (avc1), Разрешение: 1024x768, Частота кадров: 30
Аудио: Кодек: MPEG AAC Audio (mp4a), Частота дискретизации: 44100 Гц, Бит: 32, Каналы: стерео
Описание: 1С:Документооборот универсальная система автоматизации документооборота, процессного учета и совместной работы. В программе предусмотрено 13 больших функциональных блоков и более 1000 интерфейсов. От того, насколько умело вы будете пользоваться этим богатством, зависит эффективность вашей повседневной работы и вашего предприятия в целом. В курсе рассматриваются: 
-Все прикладные возможности программы
-Эффективное использование их в повседневной работе
-Приемы быстрой работы
Курс построен на базе сквозного примера совместной работы сотрудников и руководителей с использованием механизмов и функций программы 1С:Документооборот. При выполнении задач в составе сквозного примера рассматриваются особенности эффективного применения функциональных возможностей программы.

*ссылка*

*Добавлено:*
КурсыПо1С_Ускорение и Оптимизация систем на платформе 1С (Эксперт)
КурсыПо1С_Полный курс по разработке мобильных приложений
Курс 1С это просто (2015)

----------


## letvipdep

*1C-Лекторий :  Охрана труда и расширенные возможности для кадровиков и расчетчиков в 1С:ЗУП 8 КОРП, ред. 3* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лекторы: Елена  Вешнякова, Зоя Малыгина
Год: 25.03.2021
Формат: mp4
Размер: 304 Mb
Описание
Показаны возможности охраны труда в "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 КОРП" (ред. 3):
-учет условий труда на рабочих местах сотрудников;
-контроль своевременности проведения медицинских осмотров и психиатрического -освидетельствования сотрудников;
-подготовка и проведение СОУТ на рабочих местах;
-учет несчастных случаев;
-инструктажи по охране труда.

Содержание
Часть 1 Охрана труда в 1С:ЗУП КОРП:
01. Введение
02. Рабочие места охраны труда
03. Назначение рабочих мест сотрудникам
04. Медосмотры и психиатрическое освидетельствование сотрудников
05. Специальная оценка условий труда
06. Учет несчастных случаев
07. Инструктажи по охране труда
08. Настройки охраны труда

Часть 2 Расширенные возможности 1С:ЗУП КОРП для кадровиков и расчетчиков:
09. Введение
10. Структура Компании юридическая и организационная
11. Руководители подразделений
12. Основания полномочий ответственных лиц подписантов
13. Кадровые решения. Задания адаптации и увольнения
14. Контроль сотрудников на испытательном сроке
15.Автоматическое прерывание стажей
16. Посменный учет рабочего времени
17. Отсутствие сотрудников
18. Цепочки кадровых документов
19. Произвольные кадровые приказы
20. Настраиваемые печатные формы
21. Интеграция с сервисом Smartway и учет командировок
22. Рассылки уведомлений
23. Контроль самочувствия сотрудников и организация перевода на дистанционную работу
24. Самообслуживание сотрудников
25. Сканирование больничных
26. Управленческие начисления
27. Плановое начисление прочих незарплатных доходов и их выплата
28. Компенсация при увольнении по сокращению штатов
29. НДФЛ от зарубежных источников
30. НДФЛ по международным договорам
31. Контроль перечисления НДФЛ в бюджет
32. Расчет зарплаты, удержаний, взносов разными документами
33. Ответы на вопросы слушателей

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*




*1C-Лекторий : ФСБУ 25/2018 "Бухгалтерский учет аренды" поддержка в 1С:Бухгалтерии* 

Издательство: 1C-Лекторий (its.1c.ru)
Лектор: Елена Калинина
Год: 01.04.2021
Формат: mp4
Размер: 369 Mb
Описание
Рассказано о поддержке положений ФСБУ 25/2018 "Бухгалтерский учет аренды" в программе "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) , в том числе рассмотрены вопросы:
поступление предметов аренды и лизинга;
отражение арендной платы в бухгалтерском и налоговом учете;
дисконтирование задолженности и начисление процентных расходов в версии КОРП;
отражение изменений условий аренды и лизинга;
выкуп предметов лизинга
переход на ФСБУ 25/2018 в программе.
Содержание
01. ФСБУ 25/2018: схемы учета в программе для арендатора
02. Особенности учета аренды у арендатора
03. Особенности учета лизинговых операций у лизингополучателя
04. ФСБУ 25/2018 для арендодателя
05. Ответы на вопросы

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8» издание 13 (PDF, 2018)* 

Авторы: Ажеронок В.А, Островерх А.В., Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.  
Издательство: ООО «1С-Паблишинг»
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2815-0
Год: 2018
Страниц: 903
Формат: PDF 
Язык: Русский
Размер: 36,52 Mb 
Описание: Книга Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8» является обновленным и дополненным изданием книги «Разработка управляемого интерфейса». Книга адресована специалистам, имеющим опыт разработки на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Также она будет интересна и полезна всем программистам, желающим познакомиться с тем, как создаются прикладные решения, работающие в интерфейсе «Такси». Книга состоит из пяти частей, посвященных различным областям разработки интерфейса: формированию командного интерфейса, разработке форм в конфигураторе, программированию форм, оптимизации взаимодействия между клиентской и серверной частью приложения, адаптации форм для работы в мобильном клиенте. Большое количество иллюстраций и практических примеров помогут читателю быстрее освоить новые технологии разработки.

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* *ссылка3* 

Диск: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* *ссылка3* 




* Информационные системы в бухгалтерском учёте (на примере 1С: 
Зарплата и управление персоналом) -  учебное пособие (PDF, 2019)* 

Автор: Тихонова И.В.
Издательство: Иркутск: Байкальский Государственный университет
Год: 2019
Страниц: 70
Формат: PDF 
Язык: Русский
Размер: 4,55 МБ
Описание: В настоящем издании рассматривается организация и ведение учёта расчётов по заработной плате в конфигурации «1С: Зарплата и управление персоналом». Применяется удобная для пользователей облачная версия программы 1С. Сквозной практический пример охватывает весь комплекс учётных работ, начиная с настройки параметров ведения учёта, оформления приёма сотрудников на работу, выполнения расчётов с сотрудниками по заработной плате за первую половину месяца, за месяц, с бюджетом и внебюджетными фондами. Рассматриваются такие темы, как: "Основы работы в программе 1С", "Сквозная задача для выполнения в «1С: Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»" и др. Предназначено для студентов и преподавателей экономических вузов, изучающих и преподающих дисциплину "Бухгалтерский учёт". 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*




* Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" с примерами решений 2018г.* 

Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2746-7
Год: 2018 г.
Страниц: 173
Формат: PDF
Размер: 1 Mb
Описание: Пособие Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание возможностей и особенностей применения типовой конфигурации «1С:ERP Управление предприятием» (ред. 2.4) с примерами решений содержит комплект вопросов, используемый при проведении автоматизированного сертификационного экзамена «1С:Профессионал». В дальнейшем возможно изменение формулировок вопросов и ответов. Основная цель издания – помочь читателю подготовиться к сдаче сертификационного экзамена «1С:Профессионал» по программе «1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2». Кроме того, самостоятельная проработка вопросов, приведенных в пособии, позволит читателю систематизировать и углубить свои знания, получить комплексное представление о функциональных возможностях и настройках программы, что, в конечном счете, позволит наиболее эффективно использовать ее в повседневной деятельности.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*




* 1С:Документооборот. 250 вопросов и ответов 2018г.* 

Авторы: Бондарев А.В., Бурцева Н.Ю.
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2776-4
Год: 21.03.2018 г.
Страниц: 332
Формат: PDF
Размер: 14 Mb
Описание: В книге 1С:Документооборот: 250 вопросов и ответов приводятся ответы на вопросы, наиболее часто задаваемые пользователями системы «1С:Документооборот». Информация в книге сгруппирована по тематическим главам. Цель книги – помочь в организации системы электронного документооборота на базе «1С:Документооборота» и научить использовать возможности программы более эффективно.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


 
* А. Яковлев  "1С: Академия ERP. Планирование и диспетчеризация" * 

Автор: А.В. Яковлев  
Издательство:  1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2760-3
Год: 2018
Страниц: 220
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 17 Мб

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3* *ссылка4* 


 

* А.Бобровников "1С: Академия ERP. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование" * 

Автор: А.Э. Бобровников 
Издательство:  1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2708-5
Год: 2018
Страниц: 313
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 31,3 Мб
Описание: В книге рассматриваются теория и практика финансового планирования и бюджетирования в коммерческих организациях. Вопросы автоматизации процесса бюджетирования и казначейских функций иллюстрируются на примере отечественной системы управления «1C:ERP Управление предприятием 2».

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3* *ссылка4*


 
* Ю. Павлов, И. Бандуля  "Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса: 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой" * 

Автор: Ю.В. Павлов, И.В. Бандуля
Издательство:  1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2640-8
Год: 2017
Страниц: 313
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 35 Мб

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*…..*ссылка3*




* О. В. Бартеньев "1C:Предприятие 8: опыты программирования " (PDF, 2004)* 

Автор: О. В. Бартеньев 
Издательство:  M.: Диалог-МИФИ
ISBN: 5-86404-195-5
Год: 2004
Страниц: 400
Язык: русский
Формат: PDF
Размер: 120МБ
Описание: Настоящая книга предназначена для лиц программирующих на встроенном язык 1С:Предприятие 8 или желающих этот язык освоить. На большом числе примеров изучаются методы и техника программирования на встроенном языке 1С:Предприятие 8. Рассмотрены проблемы разработки заказной конфигурации, отражающей производственные процессы условного предприятия. В процессе её реализации демонстрируются механизмы построения объектов конфигурации: справочников, документов, регистров и др. Освещены вопросы вывода накопленных данных в виде текстовых и табличных документов, а также диаграмм. Отдельная глава посвящена обмену данными между приложениями.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* Упрощенная система налогообложения. Практические примеры ведения учета в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8». Издание 3 [2021, PDF]* 

Автор: В.Д. Ильюков
Год выпуска: 2020
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN:978-5-9677-3005-4
Страниц: 314
Формат: PDF
Размер: 12,4 Mb
Описание: Книга представляет интерес для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, которые ведут или планируют вести учет по упрощенной системе налогообложения с применением редакции 3.0 «1С:Бухгалтерия 8» или «1С:Упрощенка 8» (http://v8.1c.ru/usn/). В книге уделено внимание вопросам выбора объекта налогообложения, даны подробные рекомендации по учету доходов и расходов, в том числе при совмещении УСН, ЕНВД и/или ПСН, и по многим другим ситуациям, которые возникают в практической работе бухгалтера и специалиста по внедрению.  Все актуальные вопросы законодательства подкреплены конкретными практическими примерами в программе «1С:Бухгалтерия 8» с применением интерфейса «Такси». Книга дополняет, но не заменяет штатную документацию к программному продукту, входящую в комплект поставки, и позволяет более эффективно использовать возможности программы.  Со всеми рассмотренными в книге примерами можно ознакомиться с помощью учебной базы конфигурации «Бухгалтерия предприятия». База может работать под управлением платформы «1С:Предприятие 8» версии не ниже 8.3.15.1830, в том числе с ее учебной версией. В книге опубликована ссылка, где можно скачать базу и учебную версию платформы.  Книга предназначена для бухгалтеров, консультантов, студентов и преподавателей, а также для претендентов на получение сертификатов «1С:Профессионал», «1С:Специалист-консультант» по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Бухгалтерия 8».

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 2020 в 1С(01.03.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NKlpK9V691ckjQ

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3Me68HrT2Tkvzg

----------

levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год (16.12.2020)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/iau-sKowh86Q1A

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс РАСЧЕТ НАЛОГА ПРИ УСН ЗА 1 КВАРТАЛ 2021 В 1С (20.04.2021)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dc0TYl2F7BHTpw

----------

levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет транспортного и земельного налогов за 2020 в 1С ( 21.01.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bS1aaUWz6-uZEg

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С (12 октября 2020)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CJbhaRqjMVILrg

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С (19.01.2021)
Автор: Ольга Горшенина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NFZda4k5HQqD8g

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП и БП за декабрь 2020 (29 декабря 2020 г.)
Автор: Шерст О.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mdTGc1BIpCptew

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С (15.03.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gDjZN5sG4sHSFQ

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций. Налогообложение НКО (22.03.2021)
Автор: Уманская Л.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Tu3dVQCQlltNQQ

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума ( 10 февраля 2021 г)
Автор:  Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/j2XcQvzwJHGwHw

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учетная политика на 2021 в 1С(06.04.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WPC-4UpL98xmHQ

----------

levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021), zerothehero (27.07.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда (17.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/C6TF0Y8LaT1oQA

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы (29.01.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jkjHbYQj8Yt21Q

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Применение1С Предприятие «Бухгалтерия 3.0» Учебно-методическое пособие(2019)
Автор: П.В. Струбалин, Т.Н. Соколова, И.В. Каюкова, А.Э. Хачатурова
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/2bfmEOY0xkMKRg

----------

levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/TRkY-WYE1BktFw

----------

levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Упрощенная система налогообложения.Практичес

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Секреты профессиональной работы с "1С:Бухгалтерией 8" (ред. 3.0). Учет торговых операций
Автор: С.А. Харитонов, Д.В. Чистов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/OV6vhw1L1-Uq4A

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Факты хозяйственной жизни в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8»
Автор: Чистов Д.В., Матчинов В.А., Машенцева Г.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/B7GP2KmJsfQSQQ

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Кафедра «Бухгалтерский учёт, анализ и аудит» 1С Лекционный курс(2018) 
Автор: Пудеян Л.О. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E9K1/jXuPR2Pr1

----------

alex125it (28.07.2021), galeena (28.07.2021), levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
скачать https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Rf62Kz08DgaM4w

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Использование запросов (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее о курсе здесь https://chistov.pro/edu/base/query/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6EukfkHpMnKo9Q

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение оперативных задач (Павел Чистов)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Cnofax52satlbA

----------

alex125it (29.07.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), GTA33 (29.07.2021), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Управляемые блокировки в платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
 можно скачать  здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DBx0TYRyK2teMw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчетные механизмы платформы (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/EiJeuL_cA3u45A

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение бухгалтерских задач (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PE9fzuSGGfhdJA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ft1NRD1piWpErQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система Компоновки Данных на платформе 1С 8
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Qtnp0wKtkZB3hQ

----------

bekaaktau (02.08.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), Elmatyus78 (23.10.2021), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Введение в конфигурирование (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/r5YxCjbohGQLAw

----------

bekaaktau (02.08.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Экспресс-курс по переходу на 1С ЗУП 3.0
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Ssd0vzBiZqBblw

----------

levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/izDSpKpfWfomNg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/TetH9ozoSNoZSA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система компоновки данных
Преподает - Чистов Павел Анатиольевич
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GY2DPWr8wNtoRg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С ЗУП пошаговое описание всех этапов начисления
подробнее здесь  https://www.zup1c.ru/
скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/m6XbfBeM3Ady2g

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга "Программирование в 1С Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Сергей Кашаев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HExu/8WcxuutwZ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KeLb/RtVqcxxbF

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XYGo/rdyUoe6Zv

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAYM/QNJtNkQ6F

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/abNT/dptYfZ35o

----------

a0212 (03.08.2021), alex125it (30.07.2021), EugeneR2008 (02.08.2021), levachok (03.08.2021), SuperCheshir (03.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Cu6tuIuwyxnwvA

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда (17.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/C6TF0Y8LaT1oQA

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ВидеоТоп-5 изменений в 2021 году для упрощенцев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/E9_XZpzdmEEldQ

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видео-курс 1С-Битрикс. Управление сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CEvkvdGk4S3aeg

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях 1С: Предприятие 8  - с примерами решений (2019)
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Np9tXrpDTRoaXA

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист - консультант по внедрению прикладного решения 1С: Управление нашей фирмой 2018"
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/aZK3EH5f4Kl3aw

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:Документооборот 2.1
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/E1X1ZhAN2Hc38g

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Подготовка к сертификации 1С Профессионал по Документообороту 8.х
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ipKjPquKbi0jXQ

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" по программе
"1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений + Ответы + База!
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nZd-qlGrgpX-kg

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:ПРОФ: ERP 2.4
Автор: фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8qSM9yxQPymBmA

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-U3xPJMkywIPOg

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы ПРОФ по эксплуатации информационных систем "1С:Предприятие 8"   с примерами решений
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/h93eNIbPtlQmUw

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" с примерами решений
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ECV4vBY4mZzwJA

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ЗУП - Первые шаги 3.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/yA0r7IywaDEN4w

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8» (редакция 3). Издание 16 (2020)
Автор: Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/S3WgO_SUqNuIjw

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Теория и практика расчета зарплаты в 1с предприятие 8 (2019)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9IlSPwa2jvZiuA

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 11 (2020)
Автор: Т.Г. Богачева 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1IGVerT5DRuIdg

----------

levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное руководство Руководство ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/c7WzFFdx9nr90w

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-aHH2dwD_RtvWw

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), chess1886 (15.05.2022), GTA33 (07.08.2021), KVL_71 (15.12.2022), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gCHcWtYyfTeaMA

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов 1С от зубов
От образовательного центра - Верный старт в 1С 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Fj1vuJTZ5Za2Eg

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (07.08.2021), necus (21.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие + DT (2019)
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Rf2WiQEWNlGA7Q

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), Autodidact (22.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), KVL_71 (15.12.2022), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

«Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8» + DT (2018)
Автор: В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lxXjqm7p6g3VWQ

----------

alex125it (07.08.2021), atol_zlat (29.06.2022), chess1886 (15.05.2022), KVL_71 (15.12.2022), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/izDSpKpfWfomNg

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), chess1886 (15.05.2022), Docidoci (15.08.2021), GTA33 (07.08.2021), KVL_71 (15.12.2022), levachok (07.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/pyQlCFcVwQTBsw

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (10.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/KTIyW6ymRfAsdQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (10.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Управление Торговлей 8 Основные принципы работы с программой Редакция 11.4(2018)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Z53T-92d2vpJKg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (10.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP-систем
Автор: А. Э. Бобровников
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9dw7Zjm14kKkiw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (10.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Tbm4eo4VbB03cw

----------

levachok (10.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8rPUrSq9KV3g6Q

----------

levachok (10.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный учёт 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zACAcdntQn_vbw

----------

alex125it (10.08.2021), levachok (10.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 (2018)
Описание: В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста.
В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/P_bxQ0cwEsG6Tg

----------

levachok (16.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 (2018)
Описание: В тесте 806 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С: Бухгалтерия 8
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/z4oeWcHpxnlfTQ

----------

levachok (16.08.2021), Remm67 (19.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)(2018)
Описание: В тесте около 730 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/HdXm8tz7RTYY0A

----------

levachok (16.08.2021), Remm67 (19.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2 (2018)
Описание: В тесте 678 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/jliJa8ECzuN3zQ

----------

alex125it (16.08.2021), levachok (16.08.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-j2Kkr-T4LyPOA

----------

levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/cqkaPlg5C6ygJA

----------

levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год (16.12.2020)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fgZJjGxLoFWLUg

----------

levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учетная политика на 2021 в 1С(06.04.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/0o0UECdAIRvbww

----------

levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/hNkLytmSozYI_Q

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Упрощенная система налогообложения.Практичес

----------

alexandr_ll (05.09.2021), bimur (20.09.2021), levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия 8" (2019)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KFRH/KReHJJZPg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С:Управление торговлей 8" с примерами решений + Ответы 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VkFnTZDpAfgkwQ

----------

levachok (06.09.2021), Valdemar_M (17.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3" + Решения. (2020)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/snxWiN1IgvSVWw

----------

levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:Документооборот 2.1
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9sCrb1StD2gJ7A

----------

alex125it (06.09.2021), levachok (06.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Внедрение ERP-решений на платформе 1С 
Автор : Печерских В. Бельцев Г. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xNby/uEuw6DTkg

----------

GTA33 (17.09.2021), levachok (17.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/5FcmH9H_jTskHQ

----------

levachok (20.09.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/uViAPJSkUlGXMg

----------

levachok (20.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С (12 октября 2020 г)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/g-OmPxAFqIQf-g

----------

levachok (20.09.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП и БП за декабрь 2020 (29 декабря 2020 г.)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/EACAeohMyDoCkw

----------

levachok (20.09.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Факты хозяйственной жизни в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» [PDF, 2020]* 

Авторы: Чистов Д.В., Матчинов В.А., Машенцева Г.А.
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2951-5
Дата выхода: 04.02.2020
Страниц: 459
Формат: PDF
Размер: 29 Mb
Описание: Книга является дополненным и переработанным изданием пособия «Хозяйственные операции в 1С:Бухгалтерии 8. Задачи, решения, результаты», выходившего ранее. Пособие призвано помочь пользователям или студентам освоить технологию ведения бухгалтерского учета в среде компьютерной программы «1С:Бухгалтерия 8». В пособии последовательно рассматриваются реальные хозяйственные ситуации, с которыми сталкивается бухгалтер, и на примере этих ситуаций разбираются правила и приемы применения стандартных средств и типовых настроек программы. В случае если типовые средства и настройка программы не в полной мере соответствуют требованиям хозяйственной ситуации, то рассматриваются способы и приемы изменения текущей настройки программы. Цель учебного пособия: научить самостоятельно настраивать программу «1С» на учет особенностей конкретной организации, вести бухгалтерский и налоговый учет фактов хозяйственной жизни.

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*…..*ссылка3*

----------

levachok (16.10.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Практика разработки и использования расширений в 1C*

Автор: Арутюнов Сергей
Издательство: Учебный центр №1  «1С»
Размер: 1Gb
Формат: mp4, htm
Описание: Данный курс предназначен для разработчиков прикладных решений и специалистов, занимающихся адаптацией и внедрением прикладных решений.
Курс построен в формате практических занятий по разработке расширений конфигурации и их эксплуатации. Изучение механизма расширений начинается с платформы 8.3.6, в которой он впервые появился. После изучения всех возможностей механизма в одной версии мы переходим к следующей версии платформы и изучаем новые возможности механизма. По мере выхода новых версий платформы практикумы будут добавляться в состав курса. Такой подход позволяет лучше понять вектор развития механизма расширений конфигурации и рамки его применения.

*ссылка*

----------

levachok (17.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги Академия ERP
1. Автоматизация раздельного учета
2. Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
3. Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
4. Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
5. Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
6. Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
7. Управление человеческими ресурсами
8. Управленческий учет
9. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VmRhObjJ9qa-Ew

----------

levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9A7pDt_8uZgTkA

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/IBEW1CBt3tLtWQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/S4VOqjEWLL59aQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021), RX4 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Чистов П.А. - Сборник задач по разработке на платформе 1С.Предприятие - 2020
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/__HSBOdCkzh8ig

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система компоновки данных
Преподает - Чистов Павел Анатиольевич
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/yU0z3wVvL2HdgQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021), RX4 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Предприятие 8.2 Коротко о главном + диск
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Kw7zr0oby_TZ8Q

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С ЗУП пошаговое описание всех этапов начисления
подробнее здесь  https://www.zup1c.ru/
скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QCm425Mx8Mf0rA

----------

levachok (23.10.2021), RX4 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KeLb/RtVqcxxbF

----------

Autodidact (22.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), GrAn59 (12.11.2021), levachok (23.10.2021), RX4 (23.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XYGo/rdyUoe6Zv

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAYM/QNJtNkQ6F

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С.Предприятие.8.Управление.  торговыми.операциями.в.воп

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/abNT/dptYfZ35o

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Внедрение ERP-решений на платформе 1С 
Автор: Печерских В. Бельцев Г.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xNby/uEuw6DTkg

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TtzW/YgyKMyqjd

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD "Как настраивать 1С Предприятие 8 при внедрении" 
Автор: Анжерок В.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/53Mo/vVNMrMfyD

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ВВЕДЕНИЕ В 1С ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8 Учебно-методическое пособие 2019
Т. С. Балданова, О. А. Лобсанова 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/93Pm/EdR4g1iaq

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

методические материалы фирмы 1С 
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение оперативных задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение бухгалтерских задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение расчетных задач версия 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Z13X/YAnfY32Z6

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), Elmatyus78 (23.10.2021), gemoth (23.10.2021), levachok (23.10.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 (2019)
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jSVh/8Hp6MHrTW

----------

Alleol (25.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 (2018)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iKRW/XXFqWB3uH

----------

alexfc (17.11.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rTDi/k2xpJBXer

----------

alexfc (17.11.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gxVe/tSYz2QdKk

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L2j6/NroC9B37f

----------

alexfc (17.11.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация 1С Предприятие 8.3.16
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Uw6/cCUXbBKeP

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7peUF7qQS9k8PQ

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе 1С Предприятие [2020]
Автор: Э.Г. ДАДЯН 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/3IJr3Y3vZUi6nw

----------

Alleol (25.10.2021), chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (23.10.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Zorro1980*, а можно хоть что-нибудь свеженького, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА!

----------

asusteh (25.10.2021), Docidoci (28.10.2021), levachok (24.10.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/E--KsRFp86ur7w

----------

asusteh (04.11.2021), GrAn59 (29.10.2021), levachok (01.11.2021), niyazovrus (29.10.2021), Rio2000 (11.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

Мдя, просил же свеженького...

----------


## stol6

> Мдя, просил же свеженького...


А что, год издания 2021 уже не свежий? 2022-ой должен быть?

----------


## ikalichkin

> А что, год издания 2021 уже не свежий? 2022-ой должен быть?


ПАТАМУЧТА, именно это издание уже выкладывали, не позже  *5 Октября 2021* года от р.х.

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NNY8vnmewiNVOw

----------

chess1886 (15.05.2022), levachok (01.11.2021), Rio2000 (11.11.2021), RX4 (03.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости в конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/e0aHfZKadSxtEw

----------

levachok (01.11.2021), Rio2000 (11.11.2021), RX4 (03.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QW6MlpDP3lFqXA

----------

levachok (01.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/v_a-3FEyGdw_9Q

----------

levachok (01.11.2021), Rio2000 (11.11.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видео - 1С:Лекторий. 18.05.2021. Особые случаи при приёме на работу. Сменные графики и особые виды начислений в 1С:ЗУП, ред.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/KpCKsbCE8jOImQ

----------

levachok (01.11.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/l_XsPtrpYzBa0Q

----------

chess1886 (16.05.2022), levachok (01.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/kwQOuslj86tkkw

----------

levachok (01.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/qNxy6FYPU2e2DQ

----------

levachok (01.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 11 (2020)
Автор: Т.Г. Богачева 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1dkNlVtJwT5ZQQ

----------

levachok (01.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Решения всех билетов экзамена 1С:Специалист по платформе ( август 2020)
Подробнее здесь https://spec-exam.ru/productlist/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/4OMg3W9-aITF0g

----------

ivan_777777 (10.11.2021), levachok (01.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Remm67 (31.10.2021), rezig321 (01.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021), Valbeshnik (01.11.2021), Valdemar_M (05.12.2021), Маруся18 (13.11.2021)

----------


## rezig321

Спасибо! А по УТ спец конса нет случайно?

----------

pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Базовый курс для начинающих 1С-программистов (2019)* 
Автор: Николай Бондаренко
Язык: русский
Формат: MP4
Видео: AVC, 1280x720, ~544 Kbps
Аудио: AAC, 137 Kbps, 48.0 KHz
Общая продолжительность курса: 32 часа (16 часов вебинаров и 16 часов на выполнение домашних заданий).
Размер: 6,9 Gb  ( 9 частей ) 
Описание:  Данный онлайн-курс является начальной ступенью по изучению базовых принципов программирования в системе “1С:Предприятие” и предназначен для обучения 1С-программированию “с нуля”. Основная цель курса: сформировать у слушателей базовые практические навыки, связанные с разработкой собственных или доработкой существующих прикладных решений, работающих на платформе “1С:Предприятие”. Будет много практики – как на самих вебинарах, так и при выполнении домашних заданий под постоянным контролем преподавателя. В результате прохождения онлайн-курса Вы без особого труда сможете: 
- создать новый справочник, документ, регистр и т.п.;
- написать свою собственную процедуру на языке программирования 1С;
- “прикрутить” нужную кнопку на управляемую форму;
- написать запрос к базе данных;
- настроить отчет или печатную форму под требования пользователей;
- и многое другое…
Кроме того, полученные знания будут являться необходимой базой для дальнейшего углублённого изучения механизмов платформы “1С:Предприятие” и прохождения соответствующих онлайн-курсов.
Ни для кого не секрет, что программное обеспечение фирмы “1С” для автоматизации управления и учёта на предприятиях находит широкое применение не только в России, но и в других странах. В связи с этим на рынке труда очень востребована профессия “программист 1С”, что в сочетании с достойными зарплатами делает эту профессию весьма привлекательной.

*ссылка на папку*

Ссылки на части : *Описание_курса*….. *01*…..*02*…..*03*…..*04*…..*05*…..*06*…..*07*…..*08*…..*09*




* Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С (2017)*
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Издательство: Интернет-издание
Год издания: 2017
Страниц: 109
Язык: Русский 
Формат: PDF 
Размер: 13,6 МБ
Описание: В книге "Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С" в доступной форме подробно шаг за шагом даются основы работы с этим интересным механизмом. После её прочтения Вы сможете самостоятельно использовать технологию расширения конфигураций 1С в своей работе, выведете свой профессионализм на новый уровень.

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Описание: В тесте около 730 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fDzEWCp4jTI12g

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.11.2021), chess1886 (16.05.2022), levachok (06.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Rio2000 (11.11.2021), Valbeshnik (05.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 
Описание: В тесте 806 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С: Бухгалтерия 8
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_UAkDUqcsPgrPQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.11.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Valbeshnik (05.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 
Описание: В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста.
В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/oqYVjxQMQ7XWJQ

----------

alex125it (05.11.2021), Alexey_Alex (07.11.2021), chess1886 (16.05.2022), GrAn59 (12.11.2021), levachok (06.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Valbeshnik (05.11.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С и Linux - онлайн-митап, посвященный способам и особенностям взаимодействия 1С с операционной системой Linux (2020)* 
Формат: pdf, mp4, pptx
Размер: 855 Mb
Описание:  Митап состоялся 21 августа 2020 года
На митапе говорили о:
-том, почему Linux - это хорошо;
-разнице между ОС;
-оптимизации затрат в контексте взаимодействия 1С на Linux;
-установке 1С на Linux;
-и многом другом.

*ссылка*

----------

pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## nikitos1us

Доброго времени суток! Может у кого есть ссылка или файл с Комплектом вопросов(без ответов) по 1С:ЗУП ред.3.1 (Профессионал)?

----------

pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С Предприятие и Linux (2018)*

Автор: Богдан Кухар
Язык: русский
Год: 2018
Продолжительность: 15 уроков 3 часа 37 мин.
Описание:   Курс «1С Предприятие и Linux» будет разделен на две части.
Установка и настройка Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 и Server 14.04, с использованием, как графической оболочки, так и без нее. Реализуем самую лучшую и стабильную на сегодня схему работы 1С Предприятия на Linux, клиент-серверную схему. (Без графической оболочки). Проведем тестирование на скорость работы 1С на «Windows «vs» 1C на Linux». (В клиент-серверном варианте работы). Реализуем на практике все лучшие схемы работы 1С Предприятия 8.3.7.1917 и Ubuntu 14.04 LTS в файловом варианте работы! Научитесь настраивать печать, разберем сервер печати «CUPS» на Ubuntu.  Разберем гибридные схемы работы 1С Предприятия, когда Linux и Windows работают вместе.

*ссылка*

----------

niyazovrus (11.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С (15.03.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/4-GZLr70-5L4jw

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций. Налогообложение НКО (22.03.2021)
Автор: Уманская Л.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/1wNleUUw1b2CLA

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума ( 10 февраля 2021 г)
Автор:  Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/hbWz1tGldm7XZg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учетная политика на 2021 в 1С(06.04.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/JW9X9en7gdSlnQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП июнь 2021 (29.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/B31HS578u8FNjw

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда (17.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/43kgademokcTyA

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Электронные трудовые книжки и отчетность СЗВ-ТД (22.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/K_UTg_g8eVcdSQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ВидеоТоп-5 изменений в 2021 году для упрощенцев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/c9G2gEeM0VYavg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы (29.01.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/E7jbMPHzPuJFJQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lqgUNFITEEVktQ

----------

chess1886 (16.05.2022), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Шпаргалка по платформе 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/rIfIm18joJIZKA

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/XbvjeqVqghXCRg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видео-курс 1С-Битрикс. Управление сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/6VEjn_xvT2KRYg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 9
Автор (Богачева Т.Г. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/DANM_-xjXN7Rcw

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Упрощенная система налогообложения.Практичес

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Факты хозяйственной жизни в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (2020)
Автор: Чистов Д.В., Матчинов В.А., Машенцева Г.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/YeEKU_r8IGh33w

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия 8" (2019)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KFRH/KReHJJZPg

----------

chess1886 (16.05.2022), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях 1С: Предприятие 8  - с примерами решений (2019)
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/etoeFr6_OhOvcA

----------

GrAn59 (16.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 8" с примерами решений
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/GoRtzEmzYA3H_g

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Подготовка к сертификации 1С Профессионал по Документообороту 8.х
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/z_nG19n1Zvgwaw

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8 (2019)
РЕШЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ 
Автор конспекта: Леонтьев Илья 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/TKoa5InmHi25lg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" с примерами решения + Ответы.
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/O7LRPk9mHZM_rQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы МСФО ПРОФ 2.4
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Qc1egVDRNmPmZw

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач Бюджетирование 2.4
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/kjC4nkrpijvxIQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению подсистем "Управление производством и организация ремонтов" в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/8kkOoORH4UL9Cg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" на знание возможностей и особенностей
применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление
предприятием 2" + Ответы 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/2i-i_DVQbqweCA

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-
консультант по внедрению подсистемы "Управленческий учет"
в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" (2018)
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/VFF6AmXiHl44yw

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/7dvQE5dZjiNatw

----------

GrAn59 (16.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы ПРОФ по эксплуатации информационных систем "1С:Предприятие 8"   с примерами решений
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/-0wniFIA7iaO5Q

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена на знание основных механизмов платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" с примерами решений
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/DC3JFbd0aMDk5g

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы ПРОФ по технологическим вопросам
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/G3RpHZAprEJevA

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная подготовка сервис-инженеров (2018)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ZVXCZqAVLHRD5w

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации ЗУП 3.1 (2018)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/aaTDSxBEpCmGzQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

ЗУП - Первые шаги 3.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/hXt1JtL1bkvQSw

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Теория и практика расчета зарплаты в 1с предприятие 8 (2019)
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/HTtlQlsvPqiNLg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное описание конфинурации Комплексная автоматизация 2.4 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/V9Xgn2obhYecOA

----------

chess1886 (16.05.2022), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Елена С.А. (15.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплексная автоматизация Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/MlPIvXokBa8GCw

----------

AHelen (14.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (22.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/59NuO9T6zbJeKg

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление персоналом и расчет зарплаты в «1С:Управление
производственным предприятием 8»
Автор: Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lxjAQ5arIyQ_DQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Производственный учет
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/aPFY3eKhmOlg2Q

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/_RO6Vx9m_q8gkA

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Деньги 8, редакция 2.0
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/m0rR6Bfj5MLZUg

----------

GrAn59 (16.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка Документооборота 2.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Kzu9HCrIXUqahQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное руководство Руководство ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/TShk-8d-4Uv-wQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.11.2021), Elmatyus78 (16.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (22.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP-систем (2020)
Автор: А. Э. Бобровников
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/7a2wECnMi8EsUg

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/UTKhhjK0vyUH6w

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8» (редакция 3). Издание 16 (2020)
Автор: Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/xJnSxkJxBdMabw

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/VfoMsTzSvhr17g

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный учёт 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/KBMdKtQ5lDvVGQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/KpEmwvkTZzysSQ

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/fcGxBfppAFBBOA

----------

levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/nka0jR-243o4OQ

----------

Elmatyus78 (16.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов 1С от зубов
От образовательного центра - Верный старт в 1С 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/x-VwIjo1j04k5Q

----------

Elmatyus78 (16.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), Siskin (21.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/poh57c3quAlZuQ

----------

BloodStyle (16.11.2021), levachok (14.11.2021), pony95 (23.11.2021), RX4 (13.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/GibRVu0FUNSxaw

----------

chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (28.11.2021), Remm67 (23.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление персоналом и расчет зарплаты в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8
Автор: Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/EeejGLIOM8FeGQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости в конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/K9Ov1bcGI9MhuQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное описание конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 - 3 части
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/At6FDn2NxoNsow

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)

Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QW6MlpDP3lFqXA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/9F82vX-2_Mue3A

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видео - 1С:Лекторий. 18.05.2021. Особые случаи при приёме на работу. Сменные графики и особые виды начислений в 1С:ЗУП, ред.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/jKvDqnhc9mUmvw

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/15L7dg9651ZBhA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/3zyB14sDOB5Z-Q

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/BWe1QitZGzxKxA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 9
Автор (Богачева Т.Г. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/DTBfojdJz8EMng

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/i5koXTA2Gb6yhg

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Шпаргалка по платформе 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/jpBbLZlA0ULDnA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/la8m2AbXayIc-A

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), Sn@Ke (07.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:Документооборот 2.1
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ThyOFy-QNHs7bQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/hTzALclpShMp5Q

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), Sn@Ke (07.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Управляемые блокировки в платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
 можно скачать  здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lYMP54VfAkuNlQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), rezig321 (26.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
скачать https://disk.yandex.ru/d/yZ-yNCl75lXNmQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Использование запросов (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее о курсе здесь https://chistov.pro/edu/base/query/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1z357kyLNNFZRw

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение оперативных задач (Павел Чистов)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mKZfEOmArba5xA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчетные механизмы платформы (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VMsCXDtSYePgAg

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение бухгалтерских задач (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9LedVLaocI0OjA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XzZMdqmU4OT61A

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система Компоновки Данных на платформе 1С 8
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ikjDqrSX_kH2qg

----------

borodаn (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021), Sn@Ke (07.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Введение в конфигурирование (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/PxtlntKSi8RxDQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Как научиться рассчитывать зарплату в ЗУП 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DYLylpJ-3-xeDg

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/WyWEzkcfama5pw

----------

Docidoci (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/a1mKUDbUR-BNNw

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MAtuYXDX0vyGMQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга "Программирование в 1С Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Сергей Кашаев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HExu/8WcxuutwZ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021), Sn@Ke (07.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KeLb/RtVqcxxbF

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XYGo/rdyUoe6Zv

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAYM/QNJtNkQ6F

----------

borodаn (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021), Sn@Ke (07.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TtzW/YgyKMyqjd

----------

Alexey_Alex (27.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD "Как настраивать 1С Предприятие 8 при внедрении" 
Автор: Анжерок В.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/53Mo/vVNMrMfyD

----------

borodаn (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jSVh/8Hp6MHrTW

----------

borodаn (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iKRW/XXFqWB3uH

----------

borodаn (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rTDi/k2xpJBXer

----------

Alexey_Alex (27.11.2021), borodаn (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L2j6/NroC9B37f

----------

Alexey_Alex (27.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8aImuxFeoj84EA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе 1С Предприятие [2020]
Автор: Э.Г. ДАДЯН 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zn5q3o_QlulGvA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1с деньги 8
Автор: Фирма 1с
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AK5upiVXhBCh5w

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Подробнее здесь https://rarus.ru/press/news/57356/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Ch6AtRTyeifr1g

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), pony95 (02.12.2021), Маруся18 (04.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2 (2018)
Описание: В тесте 678 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xyzj8LPXM62y5g

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)(2018)
Описание: В тесте около 730 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nsgacL-wj_ecGA

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 (2018)
Описание: В тесте 806 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С: Бухгалтерия 8
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/t-L6LDMUFk_nBQ

----------

levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 (2018)
Описание: В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста.
В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/SbjESxItD4byCA

----------

borodаn (30.11.2021), levachok (28.11.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Математические инструменты в "1С:Предприятие 8"* 

Автор: Дмитрий Гончаров
Издательство: УЦ-3
Год: 2020
Формат: mp4
Размер: 650 Mb
Продолжительность: 04:10:51
Качество видео: PCRec
Видео: AVC/H.264, 1280x960, ~222 Kbps
Аудио: AAC, 2 ch, 126 Kbps
Описание: Курс предназначен для программистов "1С:Предприятие 8", желающих изучить и получить практические навыки по использованию механизмов:
 - Решение системы алгебраических уравнений (в типовых конфигурациях с его помощью выполняется расчет себестоимости продукции).
- Анализ данных и прогнозирование (позволяет реализовывать в прикладных решениях различные средства для выявления закономерностей / связей, которые обычно скрываются за большими объемами информации, получать на основе выявленных закономерностей определенные прогнозы).

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


 

*От хаоса к порядку c "1С Управление нашей фирмой" Реально (PDF, 2018)* 
Авторы: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля
Издательство: ООО «1С-Паблишинг»
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2819-8
Год: 2018
Страниц: 188
Формат: PDF 
Язык: Русский
Размер: 48 Mb 
Описание: Книга От хаоса к порядку. С «1С:Управление нашей фирмой». Реально рассказывает, как самостоятельно настроить «1С:Управление нашей фирмой», чтобы навести порядок в финансах вашей компании, в продажах, на складе, в производстве; повысить эффективность каждого сотрудника, убрав рутину и лишние коммуникации. 

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*




* УНФ. Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса [PDF, 2020]* 

Авторы: И.В. Бандуля, Ю.В. Павлов
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2948-5
Дата выхода: 24.01.2020
Страниц: 434
Формат: PDF
Размер: 41 Mb

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*





 * «1C: Управление небольшой фирмой для мобильной работы», ред.1.1 описание приложения [2014, PDF] год*   
Издательство: «1C-Паблишинг»
Год: 2014
Страниц: 58
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf 
Размер: 5,4 Мб
Качество: отличное 

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

levachok (28.11.2021), mr_kotuk (28.11.2021), Rio2000 (09.12.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Видеокурс  Формы списков в 1С: Рассмотрим все о формах списка в 1С ( 2021 )* 

Автор: Виталий Черненко
Издательство:  Udemy -
Год: 2021
Язык: Русский
Формат: MP4
Видео: AVC, 1280x720, ~1252 Kbps
Аудио: AAC, 128 Kbps, 48.0 KHz
Продолжительность: 03:19:43
Размер файла: 1.67 Gb
Описание: Вы работаете с программами 1С или вскоре будете это делать?
1С Торговля, Бухгалтерия, Зарплата, ERP и так далее. Это целое семейство программ, каждая обладает своими прикладными особенностями.
Но есть то, что их всех объединяет. Сама платформа. Изучая возможности платформы, Вы сможете применять свои знания в любой современной программе 1С. Потому что все они используют одни и те же базовые вещи.
В каждой современной программе 1С есть формы списков. И работа с этими формами занимает большую часть времени. Но знаете что?
Большинство пользователей не умеют эффективно использовать формы списка!
Они тратят много сил и времени на то, что можно было бы сделать в несколько кликов. И это лишь потому, что мало кто изучает именно возможности самой 1С. Кажется, что это не так важно. Да и некогда. Но, в результате, пользователи тратят значительно больше времени, чем ушло бы на изучение. И особенно это подводит, когда нужно срочно что-то сделать, но из-за отсутствия знаний, на это приходится тратить много сил. А ведь могло быть намного проще.
В этом курсе мы рассмотрим все возможности пользователей при работе с формами списка в 1С. Мы не будем изучать конкретную конфигурацию, поэтому не важно, в какой Вы сейчас работаете. Для обучения достаточно самого просмотра видеоуроков. А практиковаться можно на своих базах или воспользоваться официальными демонстрационными от 1С прямо в браузере.

*ссылка*

----------

Rio2000 (09.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/20nYlGyJIxtgvw

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление персоналом и расчет зарплаты в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8
Автор: Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/kROZ30y2IP9C1A

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости в конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/7BtNauTwXIKq1g

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное описание конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 - 3 части
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/MqOG9P6LprHldw

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/PsSnhk8eZ_9dfQ

----------

levachok (15.12.2021), Mitrex (13.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видео - 1С:Лекторий. 18.05.2021. Особые случаи при приёме на работу. Сменные графики и особые виды начислений в 1С:ЗУП, ред.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/r7k95CQdyALCtA

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/S04s-Hol3FbEVg

----------

levachok (15.12.2021), TED (13.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/n8LBggQK432DzA

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/JlO6RVgzobsAqw

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/EYPfEQJdpEJzjQ

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/oVp-5Q8ooTe7AA

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Деньги 8, редакция 2.0
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/T6UqzA-czdkU9Q

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка Документооборота 2.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/dihh-GGOuviBLw

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/O69ovMXglkrmFA

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/mH0pkGLU5wvuhA

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов 1С от зубов
От образовательного центра - Верный старт в 1С 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/VHa0D6Zam_yfVg

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/xdKrkRwUrbEoyA

----------

levachok (15.12.2021), Remm67 (13.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

СКД - настройка отчетов пользователями
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/syH2kMS0NfRsmA

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес приложениях. Разработка в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 + DT (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/CQmUC0xKM3lk5A

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + DT (2018)
Аватор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/LAO3L6ngKZyXEg

----------

levachok (15.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Автоматизация раздельного учета в ERP
Автор: А. В. Яковлев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/FDfYQ1iGOkULWA

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам ERP
Автор: А. В. Яковлев
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Ls_nhImYFgXpjA

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управленческий учет ERP
Автор: Д. В. Завьялкин, Е. В. Гаврилова, И. Б. Пальчиков
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8kabhYKJ4NKhdw

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Подробнее здесь https://rarus.ru/press/news/57356/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/KU7m0cIo3RZDlw

----------

levachok (16.12.2021), Migleon (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С ERP Управление предприятием 2.2 
Описание: В тесте 678 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rs0rDfchs7wtQw

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Описание: В тесте около 730 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6M_eLgRv1GUmxA

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 
Описание: В тесте 806 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С: Бухгалтерия 8
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/M5kALqx72FgmdQ

----------

acc05 (18.02.2022), Elmatyus78 (29.12.2021), levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 
Описание: В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста.
В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/RYwu3LZzvHmFIA

----------

Elmatyus78 (29.12.2021), levachok (16.12.2021), Migleon (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Документооборот. Новое в версии 2.1
От образовательного центра (ИНФОСТАРТ)
подробнее здесь  https://infostart.ru/webinars/530283/
скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/x3Lym3v3Z4WsYw

----------

levachok (16.12.2021), Rio2000 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6-jPXkgzg07ItQ

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Шпаргалка по платформе 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NatDkckRq-JTvg

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/z9gVzLHBq6ohAQ

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Технологии интеграции 1С.Предприятия 8.3 (1С.Профессиональная разработка) - 2020
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tvCspB0dWKLzgg

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Клиент-серверный вариант. Руководство администратора
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/pqHlN1APS9nFlw

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление торговлей 8.3. 100 уроков для начинающих 
Автор (Гладкий)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xikKMuq5JTO1mA

----------

levachok (16.12.2021), serg2raff (20.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Руководство разработчика прикладных решений
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CEck51yF-16Heg

----------

levachok (16.12.2021), RX4 (21.12.2021), serg2raff (20.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/o5gxgculhPAm5Q

----------

levachok (16.12.2021), RX4 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1с - ERP2.4 
1)Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
2)Регламентированный учёт 2.4
3)Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
4)Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/-VeuXCs3j1-K1Q

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Руководство пользователя ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CGJQ9FA8AQ6LBA

----------

levachok (16.12.2021), RX4 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С Электронный Документооборот - станьте уверенным пользователем
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Z_DJi1YjnD13iw

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Элементы технологии стандартного внедрения
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GK96m_-gcjojFg

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс 1С Электронная Торговая Площадка - Подключение и настройка
От образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/VOS_EI3FsPBgAw

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Настройка 1С Документооборот 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/DO0LU6niSeOv_Q

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Документооборот Профессиональная работа 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Iuy3dlH9uiIPDQ

----------

levachok (16.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Теория и практика расчета зарплаты 
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/zSKBok69YBxi-g

----------

alexandr_ll (16.12.2021), levachok (16.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), Valbeshnik (18.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Веерные изменения в трудовом законодательстве. Новые правила выплаты пособий в 2021 г (19.03.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/OC0384rUDFioTQ

Курс Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год (16.12.2020)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/q_s8WlwhZqjnJw

Курс РАСЧЕТ НАЛОГА ПРИ УСН ЗА 1 КВАРТАЛ 2021 В 1С (20.04.2021)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/74_TsqKJq4HwDQ

Курс Расчет транспортного и земельного налогов за 2020 в 1С ( 21.01.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rAZ8SJwkUTZQQA

Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С (12 октября 2020)
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/nyTOMpxD4xUX3Q

Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С (19.01.2021)
Автор: Ольга Горшенина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Gl-vhWcdMNbNsw

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП и БП за декабрь 2020 (29 декабря 2020 г.)
Автор: Шерст О.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/OVUDCvbBJ5Xksg

Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С (15.03.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/MtsG8dhJOdes0Q

Курс Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций. Налогообложение НКО (22.03.2021)
Автор: Уманская Л.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AVQhJunV58vbnw

Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума ( 10 февраля 2021 г)
Автор:  Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AMOXXOGWDYl-Vg

Курс Учетная политика на 2021 в 1С(06.04.2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/_s3l_nZnX7JvXw

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП июнь 2021 (29.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/I0DsdAeC9cbQ4w


Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда (17.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Q7DV3Zp2tcxjqQ

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Электронные трудовые книжки и отчетность СЗВ-ТД (22.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/bVF_N-F62mPZ_w

Курс Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы (29.01.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/2Njifvzujs18fg

----------

Elmatyus78 (29.12.2021), levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), Rio2000 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3.1"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/5qda25TUStCOvQ

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), Remm67 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Упрощенная система налогообложения.Практичес

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Секреты профессиональной работы с "1С:Бухгалтерией 8" (ред. 3.0). Учет торговых операций
Автор: С.А. Харитонов, Д.В. Чистов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/xK_G6HpMkRlQXQ

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), RX4 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Факты хозяйственной жизни в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (2020)
Автор: Чистов Д.В., Матчинов В.А., Машенцева Г.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/NUZ5UiFoHU1aQA

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях 1С: Предприятие 8  - с примерами решений Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Q3u_byz08_EdTg

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), Remm67 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист - консультант по внедрению прикладного решения 1С: Управление нашей фирмой 2018"
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/HBtETj1vBkWx-A

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), Remm67 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С Управление нашей фирмой 8" с примерами решений + Ответы
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/gsb_xNH9dXHs9w

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 8" с примерами решений
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/MsAFdL_u_1FuWA

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению подсистем "Управление производством и организация ремонтов" в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/fmScwlCArHWg4g

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), RX4 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" на знание возможностей и особенностей
применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление
предприятием 2" + Ответы 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/1PRjx_RVQ609uw

----------

levachok (20.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

ОТ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОГО ЦЕНТРА BUHEXPERT8.RU: 


* 12.10.2020  Грянина Е. «Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С» * 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 16.12.2020  Климова М.А.  «Налоговая отчетность за 2020: вспоминая прожитый год»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 24.12.2020  Климова М.А.  «Составляем учетную политику – 2021 обзор принципиально»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.12.2020  Грянина Е. «Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП и БП за декабрь 2020» * 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 18.01.2021  Демашева Мария «Курс Декларация по НДС за 4 квартал 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 19.01.2021  Ольга Горшенина «Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (4-ФСС, РСВ) за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 21.01.2021  Казакова Лариса «Курс Расчет транспортного и земельного налогов за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 27.01.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Будьте осторожны...! Ошибки в отчётности по взносам и стажу в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.01.2021  Климова М.А.  Курс «Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


*09.02.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Отчетность налоговых агентов по НДФЛ (6-НДФЛ, 2-НДФЛ) за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


*10.02.2021  Грянина Е. «Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 26.02.2021  Климова М.А.  «Курс Изменения по НДФЛ 2021»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 03.03.2021  Казакова Лариса  «Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 15.03.2021  Казакова Лариса  «Курс Бухгалтерская отчетность за 2020 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 22.03.2021  Уманская Л.А.  «Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 29.03.2021  Климова М.А  «Курс Налоговая отчетность 1 квартал 2021 и про новую форму 6-НДФЛ — Законодательный обзор»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 01.04.2021  Грянина Е  «Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за март»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 13.04.2021  Ольга Горшенина «Курс Отчетность 4-ФСС, РСВ в 1С за 1 квартал»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 16.04.2021  Демашева Мария «Курс Декларация по НДС за 1 квартал 2021 в 1С»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* Курс Особенности налогообложения для НКО (2019)* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 26.05.2021  Елена Грянина  Курс «Поддерживающий ЗУП за апрель-май»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 10.06.2021  Климова М.А. Курс «Автотранспорт в организации: служебный, арендованный, личный. Все секреты учета и налогообложения. Новые требования к путевым листам»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 17.06.2021  Елена Грянина Курс «Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* 22.06.2021  Елена Грянина Курс «Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Электронные трудовые книжки и отчетность СЗВ-ТД»* 

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------

pony95 (21.12.2021), Rio2000 (21.12.2021), тихентий (22.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/tf00w-Ta10bq1Q

----------

AlexVit2 (31.12.2021), levachok (22.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), Rio2000 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/pqsL20jkgwOKEg

----------

dubrova (27.12.2021), levachok (22.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бухгалтерский ежемесячник Фирмы 1С - 8 Номеров (январь - август) 2021 год
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/TUuHlqOWyrW1KQ

----------

levachok (22.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/saLQZMiAVxG-yw

----------

levachok (22.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/M1rn8Oakq86Qdg

----------

levachok (22.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/nmo3Tz74QjxQhA

----------

Elmatyus78 (29.12.2021), levachok (22.12.2021), pony95 (21.12.2021), Rio2000 (21.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Введение в конфигурирование (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/nCF9UIOu4zAzsA

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Управляемые блокировки в платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
 можно скачать  здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/r8J_CyBvTsr7gg

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
скачать https://disk.yandex.by/d/1MZanFx0PtUubQ

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Использование запросов (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее о курсе здесь https://chistov.pro/edu/base/query/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/24rxmrUrc0Y70w

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение оперативных задач (Павел Чистов)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/8PD0qRgq6rSVgA

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчетные механизмы платформы (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/5dBKyirGzl39sA

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение бухгалтерских задач (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/66jXm1eKJyV-2Q

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ItpRF3W9GJGL5g

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021), Rio2000 (23.12.2021)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система Компоновки Данных на платформе 1С 8
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать здесь  https://disk.yandex.by/d/AgsE6YyP2IBl7Q

----------

levachok (24.12.2021), pony95 (22.12.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Работа отдела продаж в 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2. Продажи на практике ( 2021 )* 

Автор: Гончаров Дмитрий
Издательство:  1С-Учебный центр №3
Продолжительность: 04:21:02
Качество видео: PCRec
Формат файлов:
Язык: русский
Размер:  646 Mb
Описание: Курс предназначен для сотрудников отдела продаж (занимающихся продажами как юридическим, так и физическим лицам) и которым необходимо получить/расширить навыки работы в "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2".
После окончания обучения Вы:
- научитесь настраивать внешний вид системы, использовать сервисные функции (история, избранное, поиск и т.п.);
- поймете особенности нормативно-справочной информации, используемой при продаже (склады, номенклатура, графики оплаты и т.п.);
- сможете создавать в базе партнеров, контрагентов, соглашения, договоры;
- использовать отчеты подсистемы (остатки номенклатуры, состояние взаиморасчетов и т.п.);
- получите базовые знания по настройке списков, отчетов, используемых при продажах;
- получите навыки выполнения продаж, начиная с «короткой схемы», заканчивая использованием сделок, коммерческих предложений и т.п.
 В результате обучения слушатели получат практические навыки по использованию функционала подсистемы "Продажи" в типовом решении "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2".

*ссылка*

----------

pony95 (02.01.2022), RX4 (03.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное описание конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 - 3 части
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/yK2wjMNoQGNMhQ

----------

levachok (01.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/5dDfXnAC_fkloQ

----------

levachok (01.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/yjPZ_e4wJr6Wow

----------

levachok (01.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022), Rio2000 (01.02.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Павел Чистов «Методичка к курсу по программированию 1С Предприятие 8.2 » [2012,PDF]*
Автор: Павел Чистов
Издательство: Самиздат
Год: 2012
Страниц: 750
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 34,6 Мб
Описание: Данное электронное издание представляет собой очень подробный курс по программированию 1С Предприятие 8.2. Курс разработан П. Чистовым. Курс разбит на три занятия, в каждом из которых не менее 30 тем. Пошагово и очень подробно, на конкретных примерах рассказывается о процессе программирования примерной конфигурации 1С для предприятия. Материалы курса изобилуют иллюстрациями и листингами с кодами программ. Написано все на простом и доступном языке, понятном и для не профессионалов. Материалы издания предназначены для программистов 1С, а также для широкого круга читателей, интересующихся данной тематикой.

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

alexandr_ll (02.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022), RX4 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости в конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/v9JtZDurbzrW9w

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Спец.механизмы ЗУП 3.1: подработки, изменение мест работы, обособленные территории, особые условия труда (17.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/HHGhnCjUilwqcQ

----------

Elmatyus78 (03.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Продвинутый ЗУП 3.1 - Электронные трудовые книжки и отчетность СЗВ-ТД (22.06.2021)
Автор: Елена Грянина
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/d3B-rbJ3yFfaaQ

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Аренда и лизинг: отступать некуда! Применение ФСБУ 25/2018, уплата налога на имущество и другие сложные вопросы (29.01.2021)
Автор: Климова М.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/S-bj-4BCoAdFUg

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Нюансы бухучета и бухгалтерской отчетности для некоммерческих организаций. Налогообложение НКО (22.03.2021)
Автор: Уманская Л.А.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/QD_ejDFRvKdx3w

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Адский НДФЛ в 1С - исчисленный, удержанный, перечисленный. Как их свести и не сойти с ума (10 февраля 2021 г.)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Автор: Грянина Е.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lj-E-MUpxRy4qQ

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3.1"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/sRpmgiAzY15N_g

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Упрощенная система налогообложения.Практичес

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022), тихентий (22.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Евгений Гилев | Программирование в 1С 8.3 — за 21 день! (2014) PCRec* 

Автор (режиссер): Евгений Гилев
Жанр: 1С, программирование
Продолжительность: 20:03:55
Качество видео: PCRec
Видеокодек: TechSmith
Битрейт видео: ~16 kb/s
Размер кадра: 1280х720
Аудиокодек: MPEG-1 Audio
Битрейт аудио: 96,0 kb/s, 1 Ch, 44100 Hz
Общий размер файлов: 897 Мб
Описание:
21 — дневный видеокурс, в котором Вас научат программировать в 1С 8.3. Вы "с нуля" разработаете полноценное прикладное торговое решение в новой версии 1С 8.3.

*ссылка*

----------

pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия 8" 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KFRH/KReHJJZPg

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях 1С: Предприятие 8  - с примерами решений 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/QLB-box6hrSKoA

----------

Elmatyus78 (03.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022), Remm67 (04.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С:Управление торговлей 8" с примерами решений + Ответы 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/pwOCyKoCpdaHeQ

----------

levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист - консультант по внедрению прикладного решения 1С: Управление нашей фирмой 2018"
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/E7kuP9zA7Kj3WQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (03.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022), Remm67 (04.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С Управление нашей фирмой 8" с примерами решений + Ответы
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/92BqdHOTi7obGg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 8" с примерами решений
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/OyBA1Wqj5_FoZg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), Bort48 (02.02.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3" + Решения. (2020)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/iSq0-v3m-9IOtg

----------

Alexey_Alex (03.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Подготовка к сертификации 1С Профессионал по Документообороту 8.х
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/fhpmOYafMYhKdw

----------

Alexey_Alex (03.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:Документооборот 2.1
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/8S3VxmphQ6LMnw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" по программе
"1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений + Ответы + База!
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/tMHqFM4WXNUGTg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), mwm_77 (03.01.2022), pony95 (02.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8 
РЕШЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ 
Автор конспекта: Леонтьев Илья 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/hHU6O8i6FHshtA

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (06.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач 1С Специалист-консультант по внедрению прикладного решения 1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/KNmvdryMm35AKg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (06.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы МСФО ПРОФ 2.4
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/_2xSiW8dW4SdGQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (06.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению подсистем "Управление производством и организация ремонтов" в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/sQPy-1fKBFUPdA

----------

Alexey_Alex (03.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), pony95 (06.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес приложениях (PDF, 2019)* 
Авторы: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Издательство: ООО «1С-Паблишинг»
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2877-8
Год: 2019
Страниц: 130
Формат: PDF
Язык: Русский
Размер: 4,7Mb 
Описание: Книга адресована специалистам, имеющим опыт разработки на платформе «1С:Предприятие». С ее помощью можно освоить новый платформенный механизм – система взаимодействия. Система взаимодействия позволяет реализовать живое общение прикладного решения с пользователями, а также пользователей одного или разных прикладных решений между собой. Причем такая коммуникация может быть привязана к выполнению как конкретных бизнес-задач, так и к обсуждению конкретных объектов, работа с которыми ведется в решении.  Основные возможности этого механизма можно использовать без программирования, более сложные задачи реализуются посредством разработки с помощью встроенного языка «1С:Предприятия». В книге рассмотрены разные сценарии применения системы взаимодействия. Один из примеров описывает взаимодействие пользователей друг с другом, которое можно выполнять «из коробки» без программных доработок. Другой пример показывает, как организовать взаимодействие пользователей по определенному алгоритму, который описывается на встроенном языке. Третий пример демонстрирует разработку «кадрового помощника» – робота, который отвечает на вопросы пользователей. Также в книге рассматриваются два примера, в которых система взаимодействия используется для осуществления коммуникации по инициативе серверной части «1С:Предприятия». Первый пример – программирование алгоритма, реализующего функцию оповещения клиентского приложения о ходе выполнения длительной операции на сервере. Второй – программное формирование оповещений сотрудников об изменении состояния информации в базе данных (например, о том, что появился новый заказ, который нужно обработать и доставить клиенту). Для создания демонстрационных примеров использована версия 8.3.14.1411 платформы «1С:Предприятие 8». Информационные базы с примерами, описанными в книге, опубликованы на портале 1С:ИТС. Книга выпущена под редакцией Максима Радченко.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), pony95 (06.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Радченко М.  1С:Программирование для начинающих. Детям и родителям, менеджерам и руководителям. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (PDF, DOCX,DT)*

Автор: Радченко М.
Издательство:  1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2631-6
Год: 2017
Страниц:662
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf,docx,dt
Размер: 59,2Мб
Описание: Книга адресована читателям, которые совсем не знают программирования, но хотят научиться создавать собственные программы в системе «1С:Предприятие 8». Она подойдет и школьникам 12–16 лет, и взрослым, которые хотели бы научиться «программировать в 1С».
В книге рассматривается практический пример создания простого прикладного решения. Он позволяет освоить базовые понятия и базовые приемы программирования, научиться использовать среду разработки (конфигуратор), овладеть встроенным языком и языком запросов, познакомиться с устройством базы данных, приобрести навыки отладки прикладных решений.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), pony95 (06.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Журнал "Главбух"(Россия)  номера с  21 до 24  за 2021 год * 
Размер: 29 Мб
Язык: русский
Формат: pdf 

одним файлом: *ссылка* 
по номерам: *21_2021* *22_2021* *23_2021* *24_2021*

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (08.01.2022), Valbeshnik (08.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Управляемые блокировки в платформе 1С Предприятие 8.3 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
можно скачать  здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/z7AAZb-JZytfJQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (27.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бизнес-процессы и задачи в системе 1С Предприятие 8 (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее здесь https://chistov.pro/
скачать https://disk.yandex.by/d/GZ0GCH7SkIj_Bw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Использование запросов (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
подробнее о курсе здесь https://chistov.pro/edu/base/query/
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/oRU1dhI06_8byw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), zozwas (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/oUU--0yK7mwfiA

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), TyMaH (11.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/BfDFV3wcoX_fdA

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), RX4 (10.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/WATySOmi69-Cqw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разбор критических ошибок при расчёте зарплаты в 1С ЗУП 3
Автор Елена Грянина - (ПРОФБУХ8)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/jqkY7jQXLYpuOQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), Rio2000 (08.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Чистов П.А. - Сборник задач по разработке на платформе 1С.Предприятие - 2020
Можно скачать здесь  https://disk.yandex.by/d/eTSi7cirQxKFMg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система компоновки данных
Преподает - Чистов Павел Анатиольевич
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/_SzvPkoNoJLHbQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга "Программирование в 1С Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Сергей Кашаев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HExu/8WcxuutwZ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KeLb/RtVqcxxbF

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XYGo/rdyUoe6Zv

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С курсы для начинающих разработчиков (2019, RUS)* 

Год выпуска: 2019
Производитель: ООО Авиант Франчайзи 1С
Сайт производителя: https://www.aviant.ru/
Автор: Князев Максим
Продолжительность: 34
Язык: Русский
Описание: Данный видео-курс предназначен для людей, которые начинают свою деятельность в 1С программировании
Содержание:
1.Подготовка к установке Windows 10, 2.Установка 1С, 3.Основы БУ, 4.Контрольный Пример, 5.Обновление 1С, 6.Лицензирование 1С, 7.Установка MS SQL Server, 8.Постановка сервера на сопровождение, 9.Первоначальная настройка 1С из коробки, 10.Основы НДС, 11.Программирование, 12.Система заявок Авиант, 13.Биржа заявок Авиант, 14.1C Бухгалтерия Основные Средства, 15.Программирование в 1С, 16.КейсБыстраяРазработка

В дополнение: учебные книги по курсы и руководства с сайта ИТС.
Файлы примеров: отсутствуют
Видео: MPEG-4, 1280x720, 16:9, 30, 397 kb/s
Аудио: AAC, 44.1 kHz, 128 kb/s, 2 channels

одним файлом:  *ссылка*

по частям:
*ссылка*…..*1*…..*2*…..*3*…..*4*…..*5*…..*6*…..*7*…..*8*…..*9*…..*10*
…..*11*…..*12*…..*13*…..*14*…..* 15.1*

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAYM/QNJtNkQ6F

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Внедрение ERP-решений на платформе 1С 
Автор: Печерских В. Бельцев Г.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xNby/uEuw6DTkg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TtzW/YgyKMyqjd

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD "Как настраивать 1С Предприятие 8 при внедрении" 
Автор: Анжерок В.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/53Mo/vVNMrMfyD

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jSVh/8Hp6MHrTW

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ВВЕДЕНИЕ В 1С ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8 Учебно-методическое пособие 
Т. С. Балданова, О. А. Лобсанова 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/93Pm/EdR4g1iaq

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iKRW/XXFqWB3uH

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), GTA33 (10.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С ЗУП пошаговое описание всех этапов начисления
подробнее здесь  https://www.zup1c.ru/
скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/HPbP2bTpR9k5SA

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), RX4 (10.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rTDi/k2xpJBXer

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (12.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gxVe/tSYz2QdKk

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L2j6/NroC9B37f

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация 1С Предприятие 8.3.16
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Uw6/cCUXbBKeP

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fmKrJpIsQiJw7Q

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Решения всех билетов экзамена 1С:Специалист по платформе ( август 2020)
Подробнее здесь https://spec-exam.ru/productlist/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/83WH9c64kSnlKg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга - 1С Предприятие 8. Учимся программировать на примерах
Автор (Сергей Кашаев)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/iZiIxH8pPXywNg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Delphi и 1С Предприятие. Программирование информационного обмена
Автор (Сергей Попов)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/mHEfjE5lYcQ4Yg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга: Управление персоналом и расчет
зарплаты в «1С:Управление
производственным предприятием 8»
Автор (Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6vli0xRKWsx9Aw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/GcVP4ld3vdF8eQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С: Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 Редакция 3 - Первые шаги
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/8vV5K4VHs_dM1g

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (12.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Теория и практика Расчета Заработной платы 1С Предприятие 8
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/p4jvao3N4Q22bA

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/a2IobCBArNjfiQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022), Slepneff (14.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное описание конфигурации Комплексная Автоматизация 2.4
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xgONGFMyqrb4wg

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022), Slepneff (14.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Пошаговый переход на новые положения по ведению учета в 
"1С Бухгалтерия Государственного учреждения 8"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/71TLokmxIE8-zA

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга: Учет нефинансовых активов в государственных и муниципальных учреждениях в «1С:Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8». Издание 3.
Автор (Е.А. Кадыш, И.В. Фадеева Под редакцией К.В. Сергеевой)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/vyhcggO03ouRNw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Bort48 (02.02.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные принципы работы с программой "1С Управление Торговлей 8 ред.11.4 и торговый функционал в 1С:Комплексная Автоматизация 2"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eGN3BBnUpzCb9Q

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование Конфигурации "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения" Редакция 3.1
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/fG1_1XdjaySN1g

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Концепция Прикладного Решения "1С: ERP Управление предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/AC6MTdP-quZyIQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный Учет в прикладном решении "1С: ERP Управлении Предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ljJnXcXjr9nHZw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление Производством и Ремонтами в прикладном решении "1C: ERP Управление Предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/zy-InQh_QIVubA

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленчиский Учет Затрат, Финансовый Результат в прикладном решении "1C: ERP Управление Предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/7i0Lfd7GYzCRyQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (12.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" Редакция 3.0
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/XnvdRMBnNLSdwQ

----------

alexandr_ll (13.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (12.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), RX4 (13.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Microsoft SQL Server 2017 для поддержки системы 1С: Предприятие 8: Администрирование, Оптимизация, Обеспечение безопасности (2019)

Автор (Фирма 1С и компания Microsoft )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/nUvgo_Mn2KpfyA

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mwm_77 (25.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), Remm67 (18.01.2022), RX4 (15.01.2022), TED (19.01.2022), WillKill (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Программирование для начинающих Детям и родителям, менеджерам и руководителям Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Автор (Максим Радченко)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/JOvdKSG3fNJUnA

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Bort48 (02.02.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mr_kotuk (15.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), TED (01.02.2022), vvalk (04.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

мобильное приложение ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/y35UWyd3klZGDA

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mr_kotuk (15.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

мобильное приложение Документооборот 2.1
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/IpFkpFhkYeMiTA

----------

Alexey_Alex (15.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mr_kotuk (15.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С: Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях 1С: Предприятие 8 редакция 11.4
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/V6uEPFNL_-PqKg

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), Rio2000 (08.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование запросов в системе "1С: Предприятие 8"
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/QqFNnKEcwGqM2A

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mr_kotuk (15.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), TED (19.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Введение в конфигурирование в системе "1С: Предприятие 8" Основные объекты версия 8.3
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/uaWWtcOawfS8dQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), mr_kotuk (15.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), TED (19.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/IHxdCoEOdbMbcg

----------

acc05 (27.01.2022), alex125it (17.01.2022), Alexey_Alex (16.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), goodcat999 (30.08.2022), ikalichkin (19.01.2022), kulik2009 (18.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), prunx (19.01.2022), RX4 (18.01.2022), Valbeshnik (16.01.2022), verbor (16.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/H5tILof3eX3FmA

----------

alex125it (17.01.2022), Alexey_Alex (16.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), goodcat999 (30.08.2022), ikalichkin (19.01.2022), kulik2009 (18.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), prunx (19.01.2022), RX4 (18.01.2022), Valbeshnik (16.01.2022), verbor (16.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система самостоятельной подготовки по учету производства в 1С:УПП 
Методические материалы курса "1С ПО РФ"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/NqqCXSqdZprZKA

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), bboy2008 (17.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (02.02.2022), kulik2009 (18.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), prunx (19.01.2022), Valbeshnik (16.01.2022), verbor (16.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Альфа - Авто: 
Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 
                         ПРОФ - редакция 5
Методические материалы курса (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/KHGCX4NjUmowIA

----------

alex125it (17.01.2022), alexandr_ll (17.01.2022), Alexey_Alex (16.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), levachok (17.01.2022), pony95 (17.01.2022), Valbeshnik (16.01.2022), verbor (16.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык 1С Том 1 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lMDRMh0_Nw0PfA

----------

alex125it (18.01.2022), alexandr_ll (18.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Bort48 (02.02.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), fansamp (18.01.2022), kulik2009 (19.01.2022), levachok (20.01.2022), prunx (19.01.2022), RX4 (18.01.2022), TED (19.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык 1С Том 2 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/nIPaVY3FztXIAg

----------

alex125it (18.01.2022), alexandr_ll (18.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Bort48 (02.02.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), fansamp (18.01.2022), gdalt (01.02.2022), kulik2009 (19.01.2022), levachok (20.01.2022), prunx (19.01.2022), RX4 (18.01.2022), TED (19.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык 1С Том 3 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/35zdcAzKRCwQQQ

----------

alex125it (18.01.2022), alexandr_ll (18.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Bort48 (02.02.2022), Elmatyus78 (19.01.2022), fansamp (18.01.2022), kulik2009 (19.01.2022), levachok (20.01.2022), prunx (19.01.2022), RX4 (18.01.2022), TED (19.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Разработка справочников и документов 1С .  Быстрый старт* 

Автор: Алексей Шнурков
Серия «Быстрый старт в 1С», редакция 3
Издательство:  howknow1C.ru
Страниц:150
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 6 Мб
Описание: Книга «Разработка справочников и документов 1С. Быстрый старт» поможет Вам самостоятельно провести доработку конфигурации или разработать конфигурацию с нуля.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*




* Разработка отчетов и бизнес-процессов 1С.  Быстрый старт* 

Автор: Алексей Шнурков
Серия «Быстрый старт в 1С», редакция 3
Издательство:  howknow1C.ru
Страниц:144
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 6 Мб
Описание: Книга «Разработка отчетов и бизнес-процессов. Быстрый старт» поможет Вам самостоятельно разработать отчеты в 1С и автоматизировать деятельность сотрудников с помощью бизнес-процессов.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*




* Язык 1С.  Быстрый старт  в 3 томах*

Автор: Алексей Шнурков
Серия «Быстрый старт в 1С», редакция 3
Издательство:  howknow1C.ru
Страниц:102+132+90
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 12 Мб
Описание: Книга «Язык 1С. Быстрый старт» поможет Вам легко использовать стандартные классы (объекты) встроенного языка 1С — с нуля.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (20.01.2022), mr_kotuk (20.01.2022), TED (19.01.2022), Valbeshnik (20.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/GZeS6iP29ds4zw

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Bort48 (02.02.2022), dimonnich (25.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (02.02.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), serg2raff (24.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/BE7WaeoQDkbJOQ

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), levachok (22.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бухгалтерский ежемесячник Фирмы 1С - 8 Номеров (январь - август) 2021 год
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/L5NOd_wcfHxTxw

----------

Elmatyus78 (02.02.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/1WbBCfVH6WHelA

----------

Bort48 (02.02.2022), Elmatyus78 (02.02.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), Valbeshnik (23.01.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Zd-wxjlGuJc9ow

----------

Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (02.02.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Xi6E3y4lXKZGtw

----------

Alexey_Alex (22.01.2022), Andrey Kuptsov (26.01.2022), Elmatyus78 (02.02.2022), levachok (22.01.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), Troll (22.01.2022), Valbeshnik (23.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1C:Тестировшик . Руководство пользователя* 

Издательство: 1С
Год: 2020
Формат: PDF
Страниц: 81
Размер: 2.7 MB
Язык: Русский

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

levachok (03.02.2022), pony95 (05.02.2022), RX4 (03.02.2022), Valbeshnik (04.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник книг - Быстрый Старт в 1С:
1) Язык 1С Том 1 
2) Язык 1С Том 2 
3) Язык 1С Том 3 
4) Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
5) Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/2gpeT7Mvawyh8w

----------

Elmatyus78 (10.02.2022), levachok (07.02.2022), niyazovrus (16.02.2022), pony95 (09.02.2022), RX4 (09.02.2022), Valbeshnik (08.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги Академия ERP
1. Автоматизация раздельного учета
2. Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
3. Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
4. Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
5. Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
6. Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
7. Управление человеческими ресурсами
8. Управленческий учет
9. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/OxEKcN39WUK-GA

----------

levachok (14.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), RX4 (14.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги 1С
1)Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена "1С:Профессионал" по программе  "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений
2)Ответы ПРОФ (2019) - БУХ
3)Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена "1С:Профессионал" по программе "1С:Управление торговлей 8" (ред. 11.3) 
4)Ответы ПРОФ - Торговля
5)Комплект вопросов Сертификационного экзамена по программе !С Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения
6)Ответы ПРОФ 2.0 - БУХ ГОС
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/hR8jpiSzpuLSYQ

----------

levachok (14.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), Rio2000 (14.02.2022), RX4 (14.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги 1С - Документооборот
1. Настройка 2.1
2. Профессиональная работа 2.1
Скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/pW1YQ7AQce01iA

----------

levachok (14.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), RX4 (14.02.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* «1C:Отель» Инструкции пользователя* 

Издательство: 1С
Формат: PDF
Страниц: 56
Размер: 2.5 MB
Язык: Русский

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------

GrAn59 (25.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/wIysZccYIJLL3Q

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видео - 1С:Лекторий. 18.05.2021. Особые случаи при приёме на работу. Сменные графики и особые виды начислений в 1С:ЗУП, ред.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/f_i24lFqCTRKkQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), RX4 (19.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С 
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QVd7ffv7iV1ttA

----------

pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учетная политика на 2021 в 1С(2021)
Автор: Казакова Лариса
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/U8ILDke4RMaCIg

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ELlRekslpdLsvQ

----------

GrAn59 (25.02.2022), levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Упрощенная система налогообложения.Практичес

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3" + Решения. (2020)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/5eF7gnCY4NmbeA

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:Документооборот 2.1
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/zGdF86ARKSe0NA

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), Rio2000 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Подготовка к сертификации 1С Профессионал по Документообороту 8.х
Можно скачать здесь  https://disk.yandex.by/d/owssbGqbOBhDXw

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), Rio2000 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" по программе
"1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений + Ответы + База!
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/fElR_q1wePUj6g

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022), Rio2000 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8 (2019)
РЕШЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ 
Автор конспекта: Леонтьев Илья 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/nhN7-J4Dak_0Sw

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:ПРОФ: ERP 2.4
Автор: фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/flUHnef4diildA

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (15.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/i7fSRQG4KEpMqg

----------

levachok (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/2TIxVViraXTYvQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/-xvd4H2e2WWpDA

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/-LVVtxm2buBBrw

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Управление Торговлей 8 Основные принципы работы с программой Редакция 11.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/6oy7S8QqoQc2bQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022), RX4 (19.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное руководство Руководство ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/A6DRJCnJM-Kz3w

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP-систем (2020)
Автор: А. Э. Бобровников
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/KcG0li9n8ElSew

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/PdDef-pbGoKJ4g

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/SlMRtB3c99fuFQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/fNlacb7YVs21oA

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов 1С от зубов
От образовательного центра - Верный старт в 1С 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/QY7PKUqqYVWvcQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/fOw5HcXZP4T0fA

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022), RX4 (19.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

СКД - настройка отчетов пользователями
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/CdCdNDP_CSXyyQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес приложениях. Разработка в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 + DT (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/8y3yi6xDZoSVXg

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + DT (2018)
Аватор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/YwLfIS4VmVwYZQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие + DT (2019)
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/TXcWCOkClm01gg

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (16.02.2022), RX4 (19.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Предприятие 8.2. Управление торговлей
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/OYzO4ugJV595Kw

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Предприятие Торговля и склад. Секреты работы
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/J1q69VqDKq7nmQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Программирование как дважды два 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/asnIT-ZcGY0JUQ

----------

levachok (17.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес 2.0
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/UVsidw0H9NO32g

----------

Alexey_Alex (17.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022), rezig321 (19.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Розница Оперативный и Управленчиский учет на компьютере 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/kacgJk605SqEXw

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/7wbd1EIJiaU5RA

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Корпоративный портал. Повышение эффективности компании
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/VUVzTvHjqSjXCA

----------

Alexey_Alex (17.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (17.02.2022), Valbeshnik (20.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С - Битрикс Строим профессиональный сайт и интернет магазин
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Hx-YQF2lvnF_sA

----------

GrAn59 (25.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С - Битрикс Управление Сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/wgf3k-6VTa4FXA

----------

GrAn59 (25.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Предприятие 8.2 Коротко о главном
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/DqEXqf_nYXCCZQ

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/tEB5yUKorddzNA

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Бюджетирование в 1СПредприятии 8 Информационные технологии бюджетного управления
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/wDV8AYZmywjisg

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022), RX4 (26.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Голая правда о внедрении 1С то, что должен знать клиент
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/d47AUPBdiiUnpA

----------

GrAn59 (25.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022), rezig321 (23.02.2022), Помидор (22.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Государственные и муниципальные учреждения учет в«1С Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8» на практических примерах
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/BTTsZNcmGU-Aqw

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (23.02.2022), Remm67 (24.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С:Предприятие
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/7YgiZzDhsgasvQ

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), rezig321 (23.02.2022), RX4 (26.02.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

*Голая правда о внедрении 1С   -то, что должен знать Клиент. Откровенные беседы* 

Автор: Клэр Пит
Год: 2012
Формат: PDF
Страниц: 184
Размер: 3 MB
Язык: Русский

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* 




* 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес! 2.0* 

Автор: Зерман И.Б.
Год: 2012
Формат: PDF
Страниц: 45
Размер: 1,8 MB
Язык: Русский

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

pony95 (23.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Инструменты для создания тиражируемых приложений 1С Предприятия 8.2
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/NzhYI3SbAz5W3g

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (25.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно-производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ECDRymKVmn2IXQ

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (25.02.2022), RX4 (26.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Планирование закупок производства и продаж в 1С-Предприятии 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/UYa4gxrvTqHD1w

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (25.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка к автоматизации документооборота быстро эффективно своими силами 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/k6R0MtXFAoMoCQ

----------

levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (25.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Получение произвольных отчетов в 1С  Бухгалтерия 8.2 без программирования. Мастер-класс 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/cPekFYYrWkLgaA

----------

alexandr_ll (24.02.2022), levachok (26.02.2022), pony95 (25.02.2022), RX4 (26.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Практикум по 1С. Предприятие 8. Кадровый учет. Оперативный учет. Бухгалтерский учет 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/aX1bA2Cy5P7UnQ

----------

pony95 (08.03.2022), RX4 (02.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1СПредприятие 8.2 by А. П. Габец Д. В. Козырев Д.С. КухлевскийЕ.Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/7voN2erdzwv9Vw

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), Rio2000 (01.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Секреты профессиональной работы с «1СБухгалтерией 8». БАНК и КАССА 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/rOwegHZx9LaKmw

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), RX4 (02.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление личными финансами на основе 1СДеньги 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/6QXE-KD46Pv7OA

----------

levachok (28.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги Академия ERP
1. Автоматизация раздельного учета
2. Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
3. Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
4. Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
5. Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
6. Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
7. Управление человеческими ресурсами
8. Управленческий учет
9. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Qifz5i4MOHCq0w

----------

levachok (28.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги 1С
1)Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена "1С:Профессионал" по программе  "1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений
2)Ответы ПРОФ (2019) - БУХ
3)Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена "1С:Профессионал" по программе "1С:Управление торговлей 8" (ред. 11.3) 
4)Ответы ПРОФ - Торговля
5)Комплект вопросов Сертификационного экзамена по программе !С Бухгалтерия Государственного Учреждения
6)Ответы ПРОФ 2.0 - БУХ ГОС
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/CN7UV0oS5LBt7g

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), RX4 (02.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги 1С - Документооборот
1. Настройка 2.1
2. Профессиональная работа 2.1
Скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/F7ypauzBpb1MAw

----------

levachok (28.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/u3uCVVBuOUbLgA

----------

levachok (28.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/viDVWNGZOZKRkQ

----------

levachok (28.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Vy7CZ2-TEOq74g

----------

levachok (28.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Чистов П.А. - Сборник задач по разработке на платформе 1С.Предприятие - 2020
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/DRJf3sbpBhhGLg

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), Remm67 (28.02.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система компоновки данных
Преподает - Чистов Павел Анатиольевич
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/t1K73MKrp3meqw

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

19 Книг по Администрированию 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/pr1qMGDbBWHT3g

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С ЗУП пошаговое описание всех этапов начисления
подробнее здесь  https://www.zup1c.ru/
скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ACwgOAj1O_EMbQ

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга "Программирование в 1С Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Сергей Кашаев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HExu/8WcxuutwZ

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KeLb/RtVqcxxbF

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XYGo/rdyUoe6Zv

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAYM/QNJtNkQ6F

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/abNT/dptYfZ35o

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TtzW/YgyKMyqjd

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD "Как настраивать 1С Предприятие 8 при внедрении" 
Автор: Анжерок В.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/53Mo/vVNMrMfyD

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jSVh/8Hp6MHrTW

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iKRW/XXFqWB3uH

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), TED (11.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rTDi/k2xpJBXer

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gxVe/tSYz2QdKk

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L2j6/NroC9B37f

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 
Описание: В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста.
В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/QsXqFqyvrJd9Eg

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ZmmEjwys1pIBxA

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление торговлей 8.3. 100 уроков для начинающих 
Автор (Гладкий)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/OkPXrND-C4blzg

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Руководство разработчика прикладных решений
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/3kONsSlY8_JbiQ

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/rb8c5yWylCvvrQ

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1с - ERP2.4 
1)Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
2)Регламентированный учёт 2.4
3)Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
4)Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/qj-2Wdfjp6W1TQ

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Руководство пользователя ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ck7BUtWmcz-xAA

----------

levachok (28.02.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С Электронный Документооборот - станьте уверенным пользователем
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/1qsV7BKazg8YAQ

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Элементы технологии стандартного внедрения
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/bKOLupCbKEHGhQ

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), RX4 (02.03.2022), TED (11.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Видеокурс 1С Электронная Торговая Площадка - Подключение и настройка
От образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/FAUZdtb1SILJGQ

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Настройка 1С Документооборот 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vSSPjvpu6RuqHg

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Документооборот Профессиональная работа 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/pHnAIeRbfcr2iQ

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Теория и практика расчета зарплаты 
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/-5gFaIVrSm6-3A

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), Yuiua (07.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С -  Учет и Оплата труда работников государственных и муниципальных учреждений: актуальные вопросы - Применение: зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Uf4GuCOUgIScCA

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), RX4 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С - Использование конфигурации "Бухгалтерия Предприятия 3.0"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/WmVyXR5S4Jx5BA

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1С Профессиональная подготовка Сервис - Инжинеров "1С Предприятие 8"
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ilJym4RgfaIuVw

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), TED (11.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Решения всех билетов экзамена 1С:Специалист по платформе ( август 2020)
Подробнее здесь https://spec-exam.ru/productlist/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Tk-Iw8SlK8nbDw

----------

levachok (02.03.2022), pony95 (08.03.2022), Remm67 (11.03.2022), RX4 (06.03.2022), TED (11.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник книг - Быстрый Старт в 1С:
1) Язык 1С Том 1 
2) Язык 1С Том 2 
3) Язык 1С Том 3 
4) Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
5) Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ijn1_haKDs2txA

----------

levachok (13.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Программирование как дважды два 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/QbFP5Dh0PQywgg

----------

levachok (13.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес 2.0
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/WGtAg-X_kXPWTg

----------

levachok (13.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Розница Оперативный и Управленчиский учет на компьютере 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/mSOOIEcHz_Rl8g

----------

levachok (13.03.2022), Zlobard (14.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lXfWwf_EX1vD7Q

----------

levachok (13.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Корпоративный портал. Повышение эффективности компании
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/No5wkE24tBRvrA

----------

levachok (13.03.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С - Битрикс Строим профессиональный сайт и интернет магазин
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/0Umv_GqhonC0zw

----------

levachok (13.03.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С - Битрикс Управление Сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/cTsppe5sBD-7PQ

----------

levachok (13.03.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/kars3jBl22BnrA

----------

levachok (13.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Бюджетирование в 1СПредприятии 8 Информационные технологии бюджетного управления
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/fqjfjH4R5ol8zw

----------

alexandr_ll (14.03.2022), levachok (13.03.2022), Zlobard (14.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Голая правда о внедрении 1С то, что должен знать клиент
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/xcb1KnM9U5WQnQ

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Государственные и муниципальные учреждения учет в«1С Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8» на практических примерах
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/v3mZ23ZVct9cVA

----------

levachok (16.03.2022), RX4 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С:Предприятие
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Q2w_Xws8bXTGQA

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Инструменты для создания тиражируемых приложений 1С Предприятия 8.2
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/4KwZUNGc4zpgXg

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно-производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/GLRmu-RKYWDbEA

----------

levachok (16.03.2022), RX4 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Планирование закупок производства и продаж в 1С-Предприятии 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/8tWhQS1lFPN_hQ

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка к автоматизации документооборота быстро эффективно своими силами 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/W5CR2RYKh_BPkw

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Получение произвольных отчетов в 1С  Бухгалтерия 8.2 без программирования. Мастер-класс 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/O_u30qQnIhvLDQ

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Практикум по 1С. Предприятие 8. Кадровый учет. Оперативный учет. Бухгалтерский учет 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/jqbtegVrJaY-bQ

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1СПредприятие 8.2 by А. П. Габец Д. В. Козырев Д.С. КухлевскийЕ.Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/FqM7_sEmVwx19w

----------

levachok (16.03.2022), Rio2000 (14.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/_7AMSuHpudOqlA

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lV_S8is18hZR8g

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/AOY0lRch_Tdvhw

----------

levachok (16.03.2022), rezig321 (14.03.2022), RX4 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Чистов П.А. - Сборник задач по разработке на платформе 1С.Предприятие - 2020
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/JqbPA42s0AL8uw

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система компоновки данных
Преподает - Чистов Павел Анатиольевич
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/PqVR7BXfiuD7Eg

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

19 Книг по Администрированию 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/GRmY6Fczc7bssQ

----------

alex125it (14.03.2022), alexandr_ll (14.03.2022), levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация 8.3 и 8.2 - Книги из коробки
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/mSMBeUOu-dNLWw

----------

levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KeLb/RtVqcxxbF

----------

levachok (16.03.2022), RX4 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XYGo/rdyUoe6Zv

----------

alex125it (15.03.2022), Dafna8517 (16.05.2022), levachok (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aAYM/QNJtNkQ6F

----------

levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/abNT/dptYfZ35o

----------

levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TtzW/YgyKMyqjd

----------

levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD "Как настраивать 1С Предприятие 8 при внедрении" 
Автор: Анжерок В.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/53Mo/vVNMrMfyD

----------

levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

методические материалы фирмы 1С 
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение оперативных задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение бухгалтерских задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение расчетных задач версия 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Z13X/YAnfY32Z6

----------

levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jSVh/8Hp6MHrTW

----------

levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iKRW/XXFqWB3uH

----------

levachok (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rTDi/k2xpJBXer

----------

Dafna8517 (16.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" (2019)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gxVe/tSYz2QdKk

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L2j6/NroC9B37f

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация 1С Предприятие 8.3.16
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Uw6/cCUXbBKeP

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/dxNmZYNFJEnG2Q

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Подробнее здесь https://rarus.ru/press/news/57356/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/eNsOetVdTLCKTQ

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по Платформе 8.3 
Описание: В раздаче содержится комбинация бесплатного приложения для тестирования и подготовленного для загрузки в программу теста.
В тесте около 1000 вопросов для сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/r0n7u-TA4MO9AQ

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022), Rio2000 (17.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал по конфигурации 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 
Описание: В тесте 806 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С: Бухгалтерия 8
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/SgAB1yvOkEK5xw

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С Профессионал Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Описание: В тесте около 730 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:Профессионал по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 8 (ред. 3.1)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/gaj5bqiOB3Ot3A

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильный репетитор 1С ERP Управление предприятием 
Описание: В тесте 678 вопросов для подготовки к сертификации на 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.2
Вопросы разбиты на 14 блоков, в соответствии с разделами. На экзамене будет один вопрос из каждого раздела - всего 14 вопросов.
Для сдачи необходимо правильно ответить на 12 вопросов. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/ONcr9OZbUAF1kw

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Клиент-серверный вариант. Руководство администратора
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/P6vwyiw1rIKHhQ

----------

levachok (17.03.2022), pony95 (16.03.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vCftZ6nlGOlcqw

----------


## Zorro1980

Видео - 1С:Лекторий. 18.05.2021. Особые случаи при приёме на работу. Сменные графики и особые виды начислений в 1С:ЗУП, ред.3
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/HfLBHjaLZscGBQ

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет НДФЛ и составление 6-НДФЛ в 1С 
Автор: Грянина Е.
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8.ru)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/MKL25eYO-yVWVA

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/1kzPtxSEfb4v6g

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/FDXrl_5zOIb96g

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Управление Торговлей 8 Основные принципы работы с программой Редакция 11.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/UfU2Qh_ZLu0oCA

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное руководство Руководство ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/-nofE3IUY0ft7w

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/dURbWg19cAnn_A

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/e0rO2vDNBDbOHw

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный учёт 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/FSI8YfGb_rhKOA

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга: Управление персоналом и расчет
зарплаты в «1С:Управление
производственным предприятием 8»
Автор (Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/i3kY6JBfNqAQPA

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга: Учет нефинансовых активов в государственных и муниципальных учреждениях в «1С:Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8». Издание 3.
Автор (Е.А. Кадыш, И.В. Фадеева Под редакцией К.В. Сергеевой)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/v5szvyCqzMpDpg

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 11 
Автор (Т.Г. Богачева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/E0hA3du50LLl0w

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга: Упрощенная система налогообложения. Практические примеры ведения учета [2020]
Автор (Ильюков В.Д.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/QWy0h3DIMlEZnQ

----------

beniya (16.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Применение 1С Предприятие «Бухгалтерия 3.0»
Учебно-методическое пособие
Автор :  П.В. Струбалин, Т.Н. Соколова, И.В. Каюкова,
А.Э. Хачатурова
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/jPDEo0AA01dVBQ

----------

beniya (16.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С: Бухгалтерия 8" с примерами решений + Ответы
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/IyzZXChFv8ZQBg

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8" 
Автор (В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева) + Выгрузки DT (2018)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/jxHIQF8fHNYZ6w

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор (НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/aCc2RhYDi_zExQ

----------


## Zorro1980

Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + Выгрузки DT 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/6QQuM3x9QOrK0g

----------


## Zorro1980

Элементы технологии стандартного внедрения
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/5yWJIqcmm7NpJA

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена  данными в системе "1C: Предприятие 8"
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/p8ZvF8k0JH1nug

----------


## Zorro1980

Архитектура и работа с данными «1C:Предприятия 8.2» 
Автор (М. Г. Радченко Е. Ю.Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/nmUDA7PegVDJWQ

----------

borodаn (26.04.2022), chess1886 (18.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Документооборот. 250 вопросов и ответов
Автор (А.В. Бондарев, Н.Ю. Бурцева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/PQl7edn3giBbTg

----------


## Zorro1980

Система Проектирования Прикладных Решений - Инструкция пользователя
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/qLXQemh80QejNg

----------

verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Бухгалтер маркетплейсов ( 2022 )* 

Авторы: Алеся Васинкина, Анастасия Фёдорова
Год: 2022
Язык: Русский
Продолжительность: 4 часа 30 мин
Формат: MP4, pdf, xlsx 
Видео: AVC, 1280x720, ~1221 Kbps
Аудио: AAC, 132 Kbps, 48.0 KHz
Размер файла: 1.8 Gb
Описание: Для бухгалтеров, которые хотят работать на самом быстро растущем рынке электронной коммерции. Курс поможет вам в этом.  Начинающие бухгалтеры и фрилансеры после -курса смогут   начать работать с небольшими компаниями или ИП в области маркетплейсов. Опытные бухгалтеры разберутся во всех деталях работы с маркетплейсами и приобретут востребованную специализацию.
Программа курса:
-Виды торговли. Принцип работы собственности бизнеса на маркет-плейсах
-Организационно-правовые формы. Особенности, отличия, плюсы и минусы
-Системы налогообложения, применяемые предпринимателями на маркетплейсах Виды налогов, взносов, сроки оплаты и декларирования
-Настройка программы 1 С - Бухгалтерия для корректной работы с маркет-плейсами
-Ввод контрагента Ozon, Wildberries, Яндекс и договоров по ним
-Отражение отгрузки товара на склад маркетплейса на примере Ozon, Wildberries, Яндекс
-Отражение отчёта комиссионера о продажах. Периодичность отчетов каждого маркетплейса (вознаграждение, хранение, логистику, реклама и т.д.)
-Отражение комиссий маркетплейсов. Какие комиссии мы видим в отчёте комиссионера. Акты взаимозачёта
-Акты сверки и книга учета доходов
-Особенности учёта при работе с Яндекс
-Утилизация и возврат товара маркетплейсами

Одним файлом:   *ссылка* 

По частям:   *часть1* *часть2* *часть3* *часть4* *часть5*

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги Академия ERP
1. Автоматизация раздельного учета
2. Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
3. Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
4. Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
5. Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
6. Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
7. Управление человеческими ресурсами
8. Управленческий учет
9. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/J4lxDP4qB8u2xA

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/4qorDC8L9wqwBA

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/TOEGFILL22N7Kg

----------


## letvipdep

* Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в программе Зарплата 3.1, издание 17 [2021,PDF ]* 

Авторы: Грянина Е.А., Харитонов С.А.
ISBN: 978-5-9677-3087-0
Дата выхода: 21.04.2021 г.
Страниц: 756
Формат: PDF
Размер: 20 Mb
Язык: русский

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


*Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса: 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой   издание 2 [ 2020, PDF] * 

Автор: Ю.В. Павлов, И.В. Бандуля
Издательство:  1С-Паблишинг
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2948-5
Год: 2020
Страниц: 434
Язык: Русский
Формат: pdf
Размер: 40,9 Мб

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* *ссылка3*


* Упрощенная система налогообложения. Практические примеры ведения учета в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8». Издание 3 [2021, PDF]* 

Автор: В.Д. Ильюков
Год выпуска: 2020
Издательство: 1С-Паблишинг
ISBN:978-5-9677-3005-4
Страниц: 314
Формат: PDF
Размер: 12,4 Mb
Описание: Книга представляет интерес для организаций и индивидуальных предпринимателей, которые ведут или планируют вести учет по упрощенной системе налогообложения с применением редакции 3.0 «1С:Бухгалтерия 8» или «1С:Упрощенка 8» (http://v8.1c.ru/usn/). В книге уделено внимание вопросам выбора объекта налогообложения, даны подробные рекомендации по учету доходов и расходов, в том числе при совмещении УСН, ЕНВД и/или ПСН, и по многим другим ситуациям, которые возникают в практической работе бухгалтера и специалиста по внедрению.  Все актуальные вопросы законодательства подкреплены конкретными практическими примерами в программе «1С:Бухгалтерия 8» с применением интерфейса «Такси». Книга дополняет, но не заменяет штатную документацию к программному продукту, входящую в комплект поставки, и позволяет более эффективно использовать возможности программы.  Со всеми рассмотренными в книге примерами можно ознакомиться с помощью учебной базы конфигурации «Бухгалтерия предприятия». База может работать под управлением платформы «1С:Предприятие 8» версии не ниже 8.3.15.1830, в том числе с ее учебной версией. В книге опубликована ссылка, где можно скачать базу и учебную версию платформы.  Книга предназначена для бухгалтеров, консультантов, студентов и преподавателей, а также для претендентов на получение сертификатов «1С:Профессионал», «1С:Специалист-консультант» по внедрению прикладного решения «1С:Бухгалтерия 8».

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* *ссылка3*

----------


## Zorro1980

Клиент-серверный вариант. Руководство администратора
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/lwnlLKFXGF06vA

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Технологии интеграции 1С.Предприятия 8.3 (1С.Профессиональная разработка) - 2020
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/RUqQCe0L-Et6gQ

----------

borodаn (26.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление личными финансами на основе 1СДеньги 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/5_B86c_pOEIgkA

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы с «1СБухгалтерией 8». БАНК и КАССА
Автор: (C.A. Харитонов Д.В. Чистов) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vzpZdpabc2nu8Q

----------

verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Практикум по 1С Предприятию
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/k2jtp-B9mjw0Kg

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Получение произвольных отчетов в 1С  Бухгалтерия 8.2 без программирования. Мастер-класс 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/eYLJFDq7_aI4zQ

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка к автоматизации документооборота быстро эффективно своими силами
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/_Vg331OfLPZx0g

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Планирование закупок производства и продаж в 1С-Предприятии 8
Автор: (А.Гартвич)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/YGK_5ULvW1YRPw

----------

verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием»
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Z1T43Tbl_J29yw

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1СПредприятие 8.2
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vPUrd6NKkDEgBg

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Инструменты для создания тиражируемых приложений 1С Предприятия 8.2 
Автор: (М. Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/E36NeKYGPeiVjA

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Бюджетирование в 1СПредприятии 8. Информационные технологии бюджетного управления
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/6gRLKbO39nv-tg

----------

borodаn (26.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С-Предприятие 8 
Автор: (Хрусталева Е.Ю)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/mA8bzVj6_FTPJA

----------

borodаn (26.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Государственные и муниципальные учреждения учет в «1С Бухгалтерии государственного ьучреждения 8
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/YAy6-x1GwwIClA

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Голая правда о внедрении 1С то, что должен знать клиент
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/jszYKVr4v0EK2Q

----------

verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/7joiLMsjafWONw

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.2 Коротко о главном Радченко М.Г. 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/f4gmAk5XTZ_5ew

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Управление сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/AJ1RtZC4TxEt1w

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс. Строим профессиональный сайт и интернет-магазин 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/0jHWXsbMSuf8Vg

----------

levachok (22.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Предприятие 8.2. Управление торговлей 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/YtrsCm-8sZmRtA

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Предприятие. Торговля и склад. Секреты работы 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/igEPMrkLUenqcA

----------

levachok (25.04.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Программирование как дважды два
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vPXLOm4XJ4U45w

----------

borodаn (26.04.2022), chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), Uran369 (06.06.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес 2.0
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/_j0ESnOQw3BZxw

----------

borodаn (26.04.2022), chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Розница 8.2. Оперативный и управленческий учет на компьютере
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/2fNIrvsSWH9sbw

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Управление небольшой фирмой 8
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/RtB6ook8LCYyaQ

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Корпоративный портал. Повышение эффективности компании
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/sBUDHYmYnNka9A

----------

levachok (25.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение оперативных задач (Павел Чистов)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ti7l8XexN0xRBQ

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), Remm67 (25.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчетные механизмы платформы (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/UkeXCXVCA5LxRA

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), Remm67 (25.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Решение бухгалтерских задач (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/0uqaNqxWg0UAnw

----------

chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), Remm67 (25.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/HmJplx1kSCi9OQ

----------

alex125it (23.04.2022), alexandr_ll (23.04.2022), chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), Remm67 (25.04.2022), Rio2000 (27.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система Компоновки Данных на платформе 1С 8
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/zpQrorsqJslX0g

----------

alex125it (24.04.2022), borodаn (26.04.2022), chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (25.04.2022), Remm67 (25.04.2022), Rio2000 (27.04.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3»Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана (2021)
Автор: (Е. А. Грянина, С. Г. Змиевская)
Подробнее здесь https://www.litres.ru/e-a-gryanina/s...prav-67588346/
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/Gi_uhHFaG6GWsg

----------

alexandr_ll (02.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), Remm67 (02.05.2022), RX4 (03.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчётность за 1 квартал 2022 г. Законодательный обзор (06.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) - Климова М.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/sdxnlwSIf6XwqA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс 6-НДФЛ за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (07.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) -  Е. Грянина
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/6HesgklMGs3X_w

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчётность по страховым взносам (РСВ, 4-ФСС) за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (12.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) -  Горшенина Ольга
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/eqdL5fyF0drB9Q

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/MVE3hwnHXqvAbw

----------

borodаn (06.05.2022), chess1886 (18.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление персоналом и расчет зарплаты в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием 8
Автор: Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/qu4fZAdvOLQfIg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости в конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/27n8J03PjXogZw

----------

borodаn (06.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/uM57LTCI4D6NQQ

----------

borodаn (06.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Q3Wybt3zKKoTFw

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по НДС за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (15.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) - Демашева Мария
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/4kyy-Vib3QacAQ

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (19.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) - Казакова Лариса
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/NxWiV6Pz77GhZg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет налога при УСН за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (21.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) - Демашева Мария
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/opUn0v6Sq16JDg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lsBMjTvbzlVaMQ

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), Remm67 (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Шпаргалка по платформе 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/d-0HA1COrSotlw

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/z4Tqu7TPd1LWYw

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Eo65gK01otggyA

----------

chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 9
Автор (Богачева Т.Г. )
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vYQIVCe1LFzcXA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист-консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3.1"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/8QtIdRVlH9vuiQ

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), Remm67 (08.05.2022), Rio2000 (19.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Упрощенная система налогообложения.Практичес

----------

verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Секреты профессиональной работы с "1С:Бухгалтерией 8" (ред. 3.0). Учет торговых операций
Автор: С.А. Харитонов, Д.В. Чистов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vN9abA_6ooFj9g

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), Remm67 (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Факты хозяйственной жизни в «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (2020)
Автор: Чистов Д.В., Матчинов В.А., Машенцева Г.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/pIQBR16lpLBmfA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), Remm67 (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия 8" 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/MbhFip7XMn9mLw

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Хозяйственные операции в "1С:Бухгалтерии 8" (редакция 3.0).
Задачи, решения, результаты. Издание 4
Автор: Д.В.Чистов, С.А. Харитонов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/8QtURuz7LARL2w

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист по конфигурированию и внедрению торговых решений в прикладных решениях 1С: Предприятие 8  - с примерами решений 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/YqaXL6E2c6pkyw

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), Rio2000 (14.06.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С:Управление торговлей 8" с примерами решений + Ответы 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/TgrVJ1D-0__yzg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С: Специалист - консультант по внедрению прикладного решения 1С: Управление нашей фирмой 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/4ucyPlB2PS4xVQ

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С Управление нашей фирмой 8" с примерами решений + Ответы
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Oz_5qEC15CXwyA

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов серфикационного экзамена по программе "1С Зарплата и управление персоналом 8" с примерами решений
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/XQJcjEE05A2EoQ

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению прикладного решения "1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, ред. 3" + Решения. (2020)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/83vPHfwJKu3P8w

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), Rio2000 (14.06.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:Документооборот 2.1
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/NPkmu97TnS36BA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Подготовка к сертификации 1С Профессионал по Документообороту 8.х
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/rEyCE12RhFycSQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" по программе
"1С:Бухгалтерия 8" (ред. 3.0) с примерами решений + Ответы + База!
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/2HBcf33-CeCRHg

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Rio2000 (30.06.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8 (2019)
РЕШЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ 
Автор конспекта: Леонтьев Илья 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lvlMe46APENCQg

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по программе "1С:Бухгалтерия государственного учреждения" с примерами решения + Ответы.
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/ziIJlVY7g6X3LA

----------

Alexey_Alex (07.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Вопросы МСФО ПРОФ 2.4
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/kkZjpdU0CIuOog

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач Бюджетирование 2.4
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/JmR38Y7Uie8xDA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "1С:Специалист- консультант" по внедрению подсистем "Управление производством и организация ремонтов" в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/CQ7RGbiBuAmKzA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:ПРОФ: ERP 2.4
Автор: фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Rnv1wO5y1x45wg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена
"1С:Профессионал" на знание возможностей и особенностей
применения типовой конфигурации "1С:ERP Управление
предприятием 2" + Ответы 
Официальное издание фирмы «1С»
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/WPDf8YdxcXaoAQ

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену 1С:Специалист-
консультант по внедрению подсистемы "Управленческий учет"
в программе "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2.4" 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/u4F-He6f7Vp4uA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vOIHDlWoPk2MFg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/1-ylCOBZUNBmWg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), WillKill (11.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/k21wYlJmUflvQg

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 1 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/I82kz6V7DrGdfw

----------

chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 2 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/45euwRgFaf7RWA

----------

chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 3 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/okmt03gQSlDiWw

----------

Alexey_Alex (14.05.2022), chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/AJ8-JAfor-5rlg

----------

Alexey_Alex (14.05.2022), chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/bxmfZeAn2jiykw

----------

Alexey_Alex (14.05.2022), chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система самостоятельной подготовки по учету производства в 1С:УПП 
Методические материалы курса "1С ПО РФ"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/VdW4kpSrAXMLxA

----------

levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Rio2000 (14.06.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Альфа - Авто: Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 
ПРОФ - редакция 5
Методические материалы курса (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/PPaMzp-zj7MgWg

----------

chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (08.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Remm67 (08.05.2022), Rio2000 (14.06.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная подготовка сервис-инженеров 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/j8Y57EHBRX42kQ

----------

chess1886 (17.05.2022), levachok (10.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации ЗУП 3.1 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/U93nQnnoC4pIdw

----------

levachok (10.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ЗУП - Первые шаги 3.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/GaH12CoEOACA8w

----------

levachok (10.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЕ СИСТЕМЫ В БУХГАЛТЕРСКОМ УЧЕТЕ (НА ПРИМЕРЕ «1С:ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ») -  Учебное пособие 
Автор И.В. Тихонова 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/KUdrSNRPvpFeSQ

----------

alexandr_ll (09.05.2022), levachok (10.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/cLmGwOok-NB_kQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление персоналом и расчет зарплаты в «1С:Управление
производственным предприятием 8»
Автор: Караулова А. А., Савченко Е. М.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/eMUzWSym6dn4Ig

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Производственный учет
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/GDiM3fVYz-F5Dw

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/pDOnmpFknJM_Vg

----------

El Infinito (31.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Mq0-ek-sYvCrZA

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Управление Торговлей 8 Основные принципы работы с программой Редакция 11.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/v0nswsfVIUtIrA

----------

El Infinito (31.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка Документооборота 2.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/FDhCk1HNavnRkg

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное руководство Руководство ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/yJfEcg25YfRPOQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP-систем (2020)
Автор: А. Э. Бобровников
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/VZit8zzXYDSN_A

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/95f7fOWPRp7Khw

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/_L8KCmnePmrrxA

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный учёт 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/wDhzGGAovqKTQw

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Oqps4s2QxaNk5g

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (21.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/p5tlrXePLzMIUg

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/V0-a9oDHsUHxQw

----------

GrAn59 (24.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов 1С от зубов
От образовательного центра - Верный старт в 1С 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/aCNt7z1kjNZbcQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/0okzraymXs1TaQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

СКД - настройка отчетов пользователями
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/Pr-X991pSo4u2w

----------

borodаn (30.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес приложениях. Разработка в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 + DT 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/zj6CGcJVACqkmg

----------

Alexey_Alex (14.05.2022), borodаn (30.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + DT 
Аватор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/tofaE1KHEVn0ew

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), El Infinito (31.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие + DT 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/syv11khNnm9_rQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (27.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8» + DT 
Автор: В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/CCaH-_W2QDTr3g

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие» : учебное пособие (2021)
Автор: Э.Г. Дадян. 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/9Fw-fbHqBQLmxQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/N_SJG7hAdq1rCg

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (27.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Платформы разработки информационных систем. Основы конфигурирования на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.3 Электронный лабораторный практикум 
Автор: Нарваткина Н.С.
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/e8YIbmrd_gZv3w

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные объекты
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/OxL_qvowSiKXQA

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (27.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование запросов
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/5pLTtuD66mZ4jA

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация по платформе  8.2 - 8.3
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/KoJNj8ctXK5byg

----------

borodаn (30.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Администрирование системы 1С Предприятие
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/zTzrYsUNzjm-gA

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Microsoft SQL Server для поддержки 1С
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/aNtBOAPrw5_yBQ

----------

El Infinito (31.05.2022), ewg.makaroff (05.09.2022), goodcat999 (19.08.2022), GrAn59 (24.05.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Программирование для начинающих Детям и родителям, менеджерам и руководителям Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Максим Радченко
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/okmzA8s6fmpL7g

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/vWXQC-m-LyPnwg

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (20.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет имущественных налогов за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (26.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/gthUYVjcyWDkaA

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (20.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Санкции и контрмеры: как работать организации и ее бухгалтеру в новой реальности (27.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/JYGhbJ6cD6ozuA

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), RX4 (27.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за январь-февраль 2022 + Больничные в ЗУП 3.1 (29.04.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/EO1tCcePPmfaTQ

И вот здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/FeYR_II2nv2bIw

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Rio2000 (14.06.2022), RX4 (20.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022), Zlobard (11.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Контроль над НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1 (31.03.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/6PGLc4L2LlVmLQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Rio2000 (14.06.2022), RX4 (20.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учет ОС по-новому: ФСБУ 6/2020, ФСБУ 26/2020, ФСБУ 25/2018 (11.10.2021)
Автор: (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/v-2EvYGsLW7hbQ

----------

levachok (17.05.2022), pony95 (17.05.2022), Rio2000 (14.06.2022), RX4 (20.05.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги Академия ERP
1. Автоматизация раздельного учета
2. Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
3. Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
4. Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
5. Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
6. Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
7. Управление человеческими ресурсами
8. Управленческий учет
9. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/sZiu-AqjiWtwfg

----------

bekaaktau (18.05.2022), borodаn (30.05.2022), kozavva (18.05.2022), levachok (19.05.2022), pony95 (24.05.2022), Remm67 (28.05.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги 1С - Документооборот
1. Настройка 2.1
2. Профессиональная работа 2.1
Скачать можно здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/95-Yk-VuPrA3tQ

----------

levachok (02.06.2022), pony95 (03.06.2022), Remm67 (01.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/UQeM/n6wsYdSyH

----------

levachok (02.06.2022), pony95 (03.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.2 Коротко о главном Радченко М.Г. 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/hGBVzsD19XpwbQ

----------

alexandr_ll (01.06.2022), levachok (02.06.2022), pony95 (03.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методички УЦ № 3 по конфигурированию на платформе 8
01_ОсновныеОбъекты
02_РешениеОперативныхЗадач
03_РешениеРасчетныхЗадач
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/IeYe7xuYHfjZew

----------

levachok (06.06.2022), pony95 (06.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/OsAcHoTYgPP36Q

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), El Infinito (10.06.2022), levachok (06.06.2022), pony95 (06.06.2022), RX4 (08.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

19 Книг по Администрированию 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/AtcTj2s43CPMVw

----------

Artemzr (07.06.2022), levachok (06.06.2022), pony95 (06.06.2022), Remm67 (06.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Платформы разработки информационных систем 
электронный практикум
Автор (Нарваткина, Н. С.)
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/lbQOnUp5nDQi9w

----------

levachok (06.06.2022), pony95 (06.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги по 1С
1)Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С
2)Методическое пособие по эксплуатации крупных информационных систем 1С.
3)Расширения конфигураций
4)Средства интеграции и обмена данными
5) Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах 
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/2goI-gRo_NUxTg

----------

ewg.makaroff (05.09.2022), levachok (06.06.2022), pony95 (06.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/bprXaH3Ms8FHUw

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), borodаn (15.06.2022), levachok (06.06.2022), verbor (12.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.by/d/s4eeN4ME_jE9qQ

----------

levachok (06.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), RX4 (08.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9CYe/DvapXRoYW

----------

levachok (15.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), verbor (23.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С.Предприятие.8.Управление.  торговыми.операциями.в.воп

----------

pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/W1vF/EryDJ1cfT

----------

levachok (15.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DDv5/k94LE16RK

----------

levachok (15.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD "Как настраивать 1С Предприятие 8 при внедрении" 
Автор: Анжерок В.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2ni2/Dq6h4WzyY

----------

levachok (15.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга - 1С Предприятие 8. Учимся программировать на примерах
Автор (Сергей Кашаев)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hEnE/VU1JJX7Bq

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Delphi и 1С Предприятие. Программирование информационного обмена
Автор (Сергей Попов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yx1j/wSzMJMd36

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tvZx/P4Axxh786

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E6Jo/ZWyfQiHpk

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), Remm67 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rRj1/62vzzABPC

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2022), borodаn (27.06.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C8sv/6j7tBzPXA

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MnSb/tc2BJTvEM

----------

fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе 1С Предприятие [2021]
Автор: Э.Г. ДАДЯН 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7B5w/zwSdkMbv9

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), verbor (23.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Автоматизация раздельного учета в ERP
Автор: А. В. Яковлев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Vwx/h3yie1mH2

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам ERP
Автор: А. В. Яковлев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RJ8c/FfcCFtiSR

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управленческий учет ERP
Автор: Д. В. Завьялкин, Е. В. Гаврилова, И. Б. Пальчиков
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NivM/q5hm5ugCS

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1с деньги 8
Автор: Фирма 1с
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tQ12/DiphWv9ry

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kx6v/Svt7S4TVN

----------

levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), RX4 (18.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rgKo/cotaMg7NQ

----------

atol_zlat (29.06.2022), borodаn (27.06.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), verbor (23.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление торговлей 8.3. 100 уроков для начинающих 
Автор (Гладкий)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/UYrZ/R8DBSpu3t

----------

borodаn (27.06.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), goodcat999 (19.08.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), RX4 (25.06.2022), verbor (23.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 11 (2020)
Автор: Т.Г. Богачева 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sD74/UnjDxjnYg

----------

fil_and (13.07.2022), GrAn59 (03.10.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), Rio2000 (28.06.2022), verbor (23.06.2022), Zlobard (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/x9CZ/f6XWpsh4J

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), verbor (23.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Управление Торговлей 8 Основные принципы работы с программой Редакция 11.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kEYu/ekM7jJofn

----------

fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022), RX4 (10.07.2022), verbor (23.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/igkE/mUq1NjUBJ

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JAY7/rSaaK4ZY7

----------

fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (20.06.2022), pony95 (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за апрель 2022 + Премии в ЗУП 3.1(03.05.2022)
Автор: (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F2Uk/wwsNujQsu

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (21.06.2022), pony95 (22.06.2022), Rio2000 (28.06.2022), verbor (23.06.2022), Zlobard (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ОНЛАЙН-МАРАФОН ВСЕ БАЗОВЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ЗУП 3.1 ЧАСТЬ 2 (12.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ah7t/SMKKfsa4D

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (21.06.2022), pony95 (22.06.2022), Rio2000 (28.06.2022), RX4 (25.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ОНЛАЙН-МАРАФОН ВСЕ БАЗОВЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ЗУП 3.1 ЧАСТЬ 3 (17.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YVd9/AEx3hTgoZ

----------

Alexey_Alex (08.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (21.06.2022), pony95 (22.06.2022), Rio2000 (28.06.2022), RX4 (25.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ИСПРАВЛЕНИЕ ОШИБОК В НАЛОГОВОМ И БУХГАЛТЕРСКОМ УЧЕТЕ И ОТЧЕТНОСТИ (18-05-22 )
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4HoY/2sStXgKgs

----------

borodаn (27.06.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (21.06.2022), pony95 (22.06.2022), Rio2000 (28.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс РАБОТА С ВАЛЮТНЫМИ СДЕЛКАМИ И НЕ ТОЛЬКО В УТ 11 (24.05.22)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GV8V/1S1dv1cEX

----------

kozavva (23.06.2022), levachok (21.06.2022), pony95 (22.06.2022), Rio2000 (29.06.2022), Zlobard (20.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В УЧЕТНОЙ ПОЛИТИКЕ И В УЧЕТЕ ЗАТРАТ В 1С (26.05.2022) 
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Dka6/H1ALAU7tX

----------

levachok (25.06.2022), pony95 (27.06.2022), Rio2000 (29.06.2022), verbor (22.08.2022), Zlobard (25.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮЩИЙ ЗУП ЗА МАЙ 2022 + ПЕРЕРАСЧЕТЫ В ЗУП 3.1 (30.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/481q/MSTYn4oyX

----------

levachok (25.06.2022), pony95 (27.06.2022), Rio2000 (28.06.2022), verbor (22.08.2022), Zlobard (25.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс НОВАЯ СИСТЕМА НАЛОГООБЛОЖЕНИЯ АВТОМАТИЗИРОВАННАЯ УСН. УЖЕ ЗДЕСЬ (31.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bhv6/LuDnaREND

----------

levachok (25.06.2022), pony95 (27.06.2022), Remm67 (25.06.2022), Rio2000 (29.06.2022), verbor (22.08.2022), Zlobard (25.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  КОМИССИОННАЯ ТОРГОВЛЯ ПРИ РАБОТЕ С МАРКЕТПЛЕЙСАМИ – ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В 1С (02.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/g5gj/4CqGNsMAt

----------

borodаn (12.07.2022), levachok (25.06.2022), pony95 (27.06.2022), Remm67 (25.06.2022), Rio2000 (30.06.2022), verbor (22.08.2022), WillKill (27.06.2022), Zlobard (25.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ПРОСЛЕЖИВАЕМОСТЬ ИМПОРТНЫХ ТОВАРОВ – НОВИНКИ В 1С (03.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sbLo/rZsjEEV9S

----------

levachok (25.06.2022), pony95 (27.06.2022), Rio2000 (29.06.2022), verbor (22.08.2022), Zlobard (25.06.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮЩИЙ СЕМИНАР ПО ЗАРПЛАТНЫМ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯМ В 1СБУХГАЛТЕРИЯ 3.0 ЗА ИЮНЬ 2022 (09.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bWSQ/49PSbafj5

----------

levachok (04.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Rio2000 (08.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЧТО ПРОВЕРИТ НАЛОГОВАЯ, КРОМЕ НАЛОГОВ, И ЧЕМ ВСЕ ЭТО КОНЧИТСЯ (16.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/peC2/U4RgH9AWT

----------

levachok (04.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Rio2000 (08.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3». Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана труда (2021)
Автор (Грянина Е. А., Змиевская С. Г.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pFBb/EAaNivNEK

----------

levachok (04.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Remm67 (05.07.2022), RX4 (10.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8498/xK4bmsZBQ

----------

borodаn (12.07.2022), levachok (10.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/abQh/PwNZKy7Ho

----------

Alexey_Alex (20.07.2022), borodаn (12.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (10.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Remm67 (10.07.2022), RX4 (10.07.2022), TED (22.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LGy2/EcwXz6MnH

----------

borodаn (12.07.2022), levachok (10.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Remm67 (10.07.2022), RX4 (10.07.2022), Valbeshnik (14.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/heey/FY2uddunr

----------

fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (10.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Remm67 (10.07.2022), Rio2000 (11.07.2022), RX4 (10.07.2022), TED (22.07.2022), Valbeshnik (14.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8XNt/CAr9U1ibT

----------

levachok (10.07.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/R3P5/Ymh3DQGxy

----------

Alexey_Alex (20.07.2022), borodаn (12.07.2022), fil_and (13.07.2022), levachok (10.07.2022), lexlaw (08.08.2022), pony95 (11.07.2022), Remm67 (10.07.2022), TED (22.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  ФСБУ 6 В ВОПРОСАХ, ОТВЕТАХ И НА ПРИМЕРАХ В 1С (23.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BoWv/9YQuo65Gf

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 ЗА ИЮНЬ 2022 ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ И ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ ВОПРОСЫ (24.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h9Vm/2Wmn8NrfY

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), Remm67 (26.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ФСБУ 6 ДЛЯ НКО (28.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SpWZ/zFyM832G2

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ ЗА 1 ПОЛУГОДИЕ 2022 (ЗАКОНОДАТЕЛЬНЫЙ ОБЗОР) (29.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DvAU/byhbiV3UU

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 СЕКРЕТЫ УЧЕТА ОТПУСКОВ (30.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/r4Ay/v8qX2ks3D

----------

levachok (26.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ФСБУ 25 В ВОПРОСАХ, ОТВЕТАХ И НА ПРИМЕРАХ В 1С (05.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/akrD/Xjs1vFHBN

----------

levachok (26.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  ЛАЙФХАКИ ПО ОТЧЕТНОСТИ В 1С ЗА 1 ПОЛУГОДИЕ 2022 (06.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3GCX/x4RrUzXQo

----------

levachok (26.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ПРАКТИКА И СЕКРЕТЫ РАБОТЫ С МАРКЕТПЛЕЙСАМИ В УТ 11 (OZON, WILDBERRIES)(08.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mEwd/HXcrPRAs7

----------

eanknd (22.08.2022), levachok (26.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ПРОСЛЕЖИВАЕМОСТЬ ИМПОРТНЫХ ТОВАРОВ ТРЕНИРОВКИ ЗАКОНЧИЛИСЬ (11.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YPFB/97wQ8NEDN

----------

eanknd (22.08.2022), levachok (26.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ОТЧЕТНОСТЬ ПО СТРАХОВЫМ ВЗНОСАМ (РСВ, 4-ФСС) ЗА ПОЛУГОДИЕ 2022 Г. В 1С (12.07.2022) 
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xFvb/6944i1zdY

----------

levachok (26.07.2022)

----------


## DLeosoft

> Курс  ФСБУ 6 В ВОПРОСАХ, ОТВЕТАХ И НА ПРИМЕРАХ В 1С (23.06.2022)
> От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
> Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BoWv/9YQuo65Gf


Здравствуйте - это неверная ссылка - по ней ФСБУ 25

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JAY7/rSaaK4ZY7

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 11 (2020)
Автор: Т.Г. Богачева 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QhsM/9kBaU3vob

----------

eanknd (22.08.2022), levachok (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZgsV/bU2tih424

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие» : учебное пособие (2021)
Автор: Э.Г. Дадян. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nDde/osdgCmS25

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cK7c/qcwRFXnKL

----------

borodаn (26.07.2022), levachok (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), teilor_ser (28.07.2022), ZapMos (27.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uNqJ/i5Sd9CswK

----------

levachok (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), RX4 (30.08.2022), TED (25.07.2022), Valbeshnik (24.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3». Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана труда (2021)
Автор (Грянина Е. А., Змиевская С. Г.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WCiy/wDSLyD3xx

----------

alexandr_ll (23.07.2022), levachok (26.07.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), teilor_ser (28.07.2022), Valbeshnik (24.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 1 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Gg2Q/zrFJYZhzu

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 2
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wttu/hKwT3rMqt

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 3
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/spAm/9pnMkStJp

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ebv8/GmCcqg4ig

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), RX4 (01.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/udbS/vgxpxqxmp

----------

alexandr_ll (29.07.2022), Alexey_Alex (09.08.2022), ikalichkin (29.07.2022), levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), RX4 (01.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Чистов П.А. - Сборник задач по разработке на платформе 1С.Предприятие - 2020
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8QZK/gfKHMBB6G

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), RX4 (30.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система компоновки данных
Преподает - Чистов Павел Анатольевич
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7w1M/Smswf5BdC

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), Remm67 (02.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT - Курс по СКД для начинающих и не только
Автор:  Дмитрий Салихов
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AVPr/q8LWTbZWC

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022), TED (05.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bqgE/fTzbSP87f

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lzx2/tUVtq2URK

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1Ci1/EXuPvupsV

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mTbx/DHHqxKV9A

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (29.07.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги 1С - Документооборот
1. Настройка 2.1
2. Профессиональная работа 2.1
 Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RFe6/224TdbXWQ

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/r8WB/iprXM3F2v

----------

levachok (04.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f6Ef/yusLs8tgG

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD "Как настраивать 1С Предприятие 8 при внедрении" 
Автор: Анжерок В.А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Grs3/63XYJGBtd

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ВВЕДЕНИЕ В 1С ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8 Учебно-методическое пособие 
Т. С. Балданова, О. А. Лобсанова 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tUid/ibYFWDxri

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

методические материалы фирмы 1С 
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение оперативных задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение бухгалтерских задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение расчетных задач версия 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gL9d/LL6x4ejbo

----------

levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022), RX4 (01.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ydGg/uJRGX63TR

----------

Elmatyus78 (08.08.2022), levachok (04.08.2022), pony95 (01.08.2022), лге (08.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Автоматизация раздельного учета в ERP
Автор: А. В. Яковлев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tUvE/eFxCfJPke

----------

levachok (15.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), progbuh (24.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам ERP
Автор: А. В. Яковлев
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Zg4x/yUXBDuTDa

----------

levachok (15.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управленческий учет ERP
Автор: Д. В. Завьялкин, Е. В. Гаврилова, И. Б. Пальчиков
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B6V4/dhJaWHmgU

----------

base_1c (27.08.2022), levachok (15.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), SNastya (16.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xgfm/LQuFUWfiS

----------

levachok (15.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Remm67 (11.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fndK/BWm2CJqN1

----------

levachok (15.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1с - ERP2.4 
1)Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
2)Регламентированный учёт 2.4
3)Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
4)Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3ab3/8Pb7vp312

----------

base_1c (27.08.2022), levachok (15.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги по 1С - Бухгалтерия
1) Применение1С Предприятие «Бухгалтерия 3.0» 
2) Бухгалтерия 3.0. Учет расчетов по НДС 
3) Бухгалтерия 3.0. Учет торговых операций 
4) Бухгалтерия 3.0. Хозяйственные операции 
5) Ведение бухгалтерского учета 2.0
6) Государственные и муниципальные учреждения 2.0
7) Изменения в учете и отчетности государственных и муниципальных учреждений 
8) Использование конфигурации 
9) Пошаговый переход на новые положения 1.0
10) Пошаговый переход на новые положения 2.0
11) Упрощенная система налогообложения. Практические примеры ведения учета 
12) Факты хозяйственной жизни в 1С Бухгалтерии 
Скачать можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gyea/HNZ4agYFx

----------

beniya (22.08.2022), levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), RX4 (16.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qFba/TRKzC1tQ2

----------

beniya (22.08.2022), levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), лге (08.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pvYu/mQqxC4jXq

----------

levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), RX4 (16.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

19 Книг по Администрированию 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EMaq/DFwbrzoJz

----------

Alexey_Alex (16.08.2022), ewg.makaroff (05.09.2022), levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), RX4 (16.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе 1С Предприятие [2021]
Автор: Э.Г. ДАДЯН 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/knDd/GpTUubJ7J

----------

alexandr_ll (15.08.2022), base_1c (27.08.2022), levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), RX4 (16.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Delphi и 1С Предприятие. Программирование информационного обмена
Автор (Сергей Попов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YJdu/f1FZM4L4n

----------

levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные принципы работы с программой "1С Управление Торговлей 8 ред.11.4 и торговый функционал в 1С:Комплексная Автоматизация 2"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DGfh/Qzd4maqdv

----------

levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование Конфигурации "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения" Редакция 3.1
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KTxy/WhuUoYnAf

----------

levachok (17.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Концепция Прикладного Решения "1С: ERP Управление предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KGof/xmiAB3i1b

----------

base_1c (27.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный Учет в прикладном решении "1С: ERP Управлении Предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/c3tP/VmNoWjifL

----------

levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управление Производством и Ремонтами в прикладном решении "1C: ERP Управление Предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EHVy/XpiZtkCbF

----------

base_1c (27.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленчиский Учет Затрат, Финансовый Результат в прикладном решении "1C: ERP Управление Предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3XRA/HgzPq5S1R

----------

levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" Редакция 3.0
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pZZ5/YY6QCcbBc

----------

alexandr_ll (17.08.2022), goodcat999 (18.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная подготовка  Сервис - Инженеров "1C: Предприятие 8"
Автор ( Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MTQU/foEqJeh77

----------

goodcat999 (18.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование запросов в системе "1С: Предприятие 8"
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/aKY8/7KusozND2

----------

levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Руководство пользователя ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GoZV/EgTaEaXAe

----------

levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С Электронный Документооборот - станьте уверенным пользователем
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JuTJ/5uPdkpoe4

----------

goodcat999 (18.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Элементы технологии стандартного внедрения
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/opCP/PiexFjMSL

----------

beniya (22.08.2022), eanknd (22.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка 1С Документооборот 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wPjF/z7dGELZ8g

----------

beniya (22.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документооборот Профессиональная работа 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2dsH/kKEtnczh9

----------

beniya (22.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена  данными в системе "1C: Предприятие 8"
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zvnU/sEBEgHHLP

----------

base_1c (27.08.2022), beniya (22.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), Remm67 (19.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык Запросов 1С "От Зубов" + DT
от образовательного центра (ВЕРНЫЙ СТАРТ В 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LhWd/KKCUDmgCH

----------

beniya (22.08.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), TED (18.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Документооборот. 250 вопросов и ответов
Автор (А.В. Бондарев, Н.Ю. Бурцева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CjWe/wbumahtZd

----------

levachok (19.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга 1С:Эксперта по технологическим вопросам. Издание 2
Автор (Е.В.Филиппов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7zhD/LH9xJEZQu

----------

alex125it (25.08.2022), crazy9 (24.08.2022), ewg.makaroff (05.09.2022), levachok (19.08.2022), mwm_77 (30.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), progbuh (24.10.2022), TED (18.08.2022), Zlobard (18.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система Проектирования Прикладных Решений - Инструкция пользователя
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3fFC/f1vPdrjqN

----------

levachok (19.08.2022), mwm_77 (30.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/87kJ/AgqMgtwPU

----------

levachok (21.08.2022), mwm_77 (30.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Y84M/UGX287abn

----------

levachok (21.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TofH/rUuMa2DTk

----------

levachok (21.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pZ5z/3QpaJ73hM

----------

base_1c (27.08.2022), eanknd (22.08.2022), levachok (21.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), TED (23.08.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/deU3/jMFkhmdib

----------

fil_and (05.09.2022), levachok (21.08.2022), pony95 (22.08.2022), TED (23.08.2022), verbor (22.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D7FJ/xKJeqK4qW

----------

base_1c (27.08.2022), levachok (27.08.2022), mwm_77 (30.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Valbeshnik (28.08.2022), лге (08.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3RTE/gqeTQZwyx

----------

levachok (27.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Remm67 (29.08.2022), Valbeshnik (28.08.2022), verbor (02.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Lxf/TSfumtp5k

----------

borodаn (28.08.2022), fil_and (05.09.2022), levachok (27.08.2022), mwm_77 (30.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Valbeshnik (28.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BcMz/bfn5fi8Ct

----------

Alexey_Alex (27.08.2022), ewg.makaroff (05.09.2022), levachok (27.08.2022), mwm_77 (30.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Valbeshnik (28.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы с «1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3». Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана труда (2021)
Автор (Грянина Е. А., Змиевская С. Г.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qXSX/B3248cUvs

----------

levachok (27.08.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Valbeshnik (28.08.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Шпаргалка по платформе 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VVK8/NZzVDDzJG

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Valbeshnik (03.09.2022), verbor (02.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Бюджетирование. Производство. Расчет себестоимости в конфигурации комплексная автоматизация  2.4 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LmtN/HbyvDP2UU

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), verbor (02.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6dKr/ZtfftwTSb

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), verbor (02.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QAz2/mLFNRADL1

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), verbor (02.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С - 3 Тома 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tgm6/AcHzprsHc

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), verbor (02.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wKs3/ykauRHcBJ

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mK1o/jHbv3xtig

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система самостоятельной подготовки по учету производства в 1С:УПП 
Методические материалы курса "1С ПО РФ"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hi6P/92shMXt25

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Альфа - Авто: 
Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 
                         ПРОФ - редакция 5
Методические материалы курса (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/wnQD/d1Q1LjdB2

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная подготовка сервис-инженеров 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xyHV/PpjG18gnW

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации ЗУП 3.1 
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pvmv/dnot27Vdi

----------

Alexey_Alex (03.09.2022), levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Remm67 (04.09.2022), Zlobard (04.09.2022), лге (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ЗУП - Первые шаги 3.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gAYr/trccN4f6E

----------

Alexey_Alex (03.09.2022), fil_and (05.09.2022), levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022), Remm67 (04.09.2022), лге (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЕ СИСТЕМЫ В БУХГАЛТЕРСКОМ УЧЕТЕ (НА ПРИМЕРЕ «1С:ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ») -  Учебное пособие
Автор И.В. Тихонова 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7XBq/QYgX3VLzz

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ceun/TkiBk5R8Z

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jpx8/QoV9Smyux

----------

levachok (03.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные принципы работы с программой 
"1С: Управление торговлей 8" - ред. 11.4 
и торговый функционал в 
"1С: Комплексная автоматизация 2"
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/psdQ/4dCpS4vdf

----------

levachok (04.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка Документооборота 2.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cjGp/DweQu45at

----------

levachok (04.09.2022), pony95 (03.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс. Строим профессиональный сайт и интернет-магазин 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fBFE/7onoKbPCp

----------

Alexey_Alex (10.09.2022), levachok (04.09.2022), mwm_77 (05.09.2022), Nakamichi19 (13.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), Zlobard (04.09.2022), лге (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Управление сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MPgN/qLvRp1gzV

----------

Alexey_Alex (10.09.2022), levachok (04.09.2022), mwm_77 (05.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), Zlobard (04.09.2022), лге (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Голая правда о внедрении 1С то, что должен знать клиент
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BWbA/3bhCwFtS3

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (04.09.2022), mwm_77 (05.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yw6Y/3eiXuHnhs

----------

levachok (04.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С-Предприятие 8 
Автор: (Хрусталева Е.Ю)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gnhs/H46XKugqq

----------

levachok (04.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы с «1СБухгалтерией 8». БАНК и КАССА
Автор: (C.A. Харитонов Д.В. Чистов) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TAr5/G194yWyJi

----------

alexandr_ll (05.09.2022), levachok (06.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Практикум по 1С Предприятию
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KVeY/y7eszvSx2

----------

levachok (06.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием» (2020)
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QQpc/7wCci3WGp

----------

levachok (06.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С Программирование как дважды два
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4zbY/Jp1XSa71t

----------

levachok (06.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес 2.0
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XkpH/kxUPK7XAb

----------

alexandr_ll (06.09.2022), levachok (06.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Все файлы решения экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе (2020)
От образовательного центра (spec-exam)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hyde/5RQ9eC97g

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), Remm67 (08.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес приложениях. Разработка в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 + DT 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dAHr/ALuBr6XiR

----------

levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + DT 
Аватор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WqvT/3K7ufpkS7

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), лге (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8» + DT 
Автор: В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2dqn/kgfkSiLJK

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), лге (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие» : учебное пособие (2021)
Автор: Э.Г. Дадян. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h4RK/9TgyhB75r

----------

alex125it (08.09.2022), Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (07.09.2022), лге (07.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие + DT 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VnRb/ux4CqbkMW

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/g3t9/5M4JRxffL

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8bj5/7PZhtijSk

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык Запросов 1С "От Зубов" + DT
от образовательного центра (ВЕРНЫЙ СТАРТ В 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ncmb/irwAkNRcd

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uUXZ/SgrYbxPPe

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С (Чистов Павел)
Павел Чистов
- Методист по платформе 1С:Предприятие 8
- Сертифицированный преподаватель ЦСО (5 сертификатов)
- Сертификаты 1С:Специалист по основным конфигурациям (6 сертификатов)
- Проводит обучение по продуктам на платформе 1С — с 2000 года
- Более 4000 выпускников курсов
- Автор курсов по программированию в системе 1С:Предприятие 7.7, 8.2, курсов по подготовке к сертификации.
- Один из соучредителей центра сертифицированного обучения, занимающего первую строчку в рейтинге ЦСО по северо-западу (второй по стране)
можно скачать здесь https://disk.yandex.ru/d/LCiN0xSHCB500Q

----------

levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги Академия ERP
1. Автоматизация раздельного учета
2. Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
3. Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
4. Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
5. Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
6. Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
7. Управление человеческими ресурсами
8. Управленческий учет
9. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AzY8/FYtTPGzyf

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги по 1С - Бухгалтерия
1) Применение1С Предприятие «Бухгалтерия 3.0» 
2) Бухгалтерия 3.0. Учет расчетов по НДС 
3) Бухгалтерия 3.0. Учет торговых операций 
4) Бухгалтерия 3.0. Хозяйственные операции 
5) Ведение бухгалтерского учета 2.0
6) Государственные и муниципальные учреждения 2.0
7) Изменения в учете и отчетности государственных и муниципальных учреждений 
8) Использование конфигурации 
9) Пошаговый переход на новые положения 1.0
10) Пошаговый переход на новые положения 2.0
11) Упрощенная система налогообложения. Практические примеры ведения учета 
12) Факты хозяйственной жизни в 1С Бухгалтерии 
Скачать можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3ifU/zMjGxXyy3

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:ПРОФ: ERP 2.4
Автор: фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KuKg/pqCuKBP7c

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Мобильное приложение 1С:Документооборот 2.1
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8eKG/aznY1tVjG

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги 1С - Документооборот
1. Настройка 2.1
2. Профессиональная работа 2.1
Скачать можно здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fo6Q/SgywVdRD1

----------

Alterd (12.09.2022), Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zVoX/8dxUtwneN

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

19 Книг по Администрированию 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ANJN/w8XgKoRpL

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Клиент-серверный вариант. Руководство администратора
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sgMk/X1yULG6Y1

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1с - ERP2.4 
1)Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
2)Регламентированный учёт 2.4
3)Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
4)Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BR7y/Evdu2e7J1

----------

levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Средства интеграции и обмена данными
Методические материалы фирмы 1с 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cq6Q/qkawjrpHF

----------

levachok (12.09.2022), mwm_77 (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C32N/zXfBDUXsV

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Документооборот. 250 вопросов и ответов
Автор (А.В. Бондарев, Н.Ю. Бурцева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4GdP/ZHEfbtkLN

----------

levachok (12.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С ERP 2.5 Полное опаисание конфигурации 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/deAB/vqs9GPFH4

----------

alex125it (12.09.2022), Alexey_Alex (12.09.2022), AzTokarev (31.10.2022), Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С ERP 2.4 Полное опаисание конфигурации 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/axaL/6cvSMFvGc

----------

alex125it (12.09.2022), Alexey_Alex (12.09.2022), Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С-Предприятие 8 
Автор: (Хрусталева Е.Ю)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sksJ/aUZXJBJT4

----------

levachok (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), Remm67 (16.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Бюджетирование в 1СПредприятии 8. Информационные технологии бюджетного управления
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qUBD/rNvdkCWts

----------

levachok (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка к автоматизации документооборота быстро эффективно своими силами
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FZky/9vuCLZk3z

----------

levachok (13.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), Remm67 (16.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Обучение в 1С:CRM 3.0
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pskQ/z8psLMiRK

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (15.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Управленческий учет в КА 2.4, УТ 11.4 и 1C:ERP 2.4: Быстрый старт за 20 часов 
От (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ntwg/ZD1Sh6HTK

----------

Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (15.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), Remm67 (16.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

КОНВЕРТАЦИЯ ДАННЫХ 3.0
От (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EpMG/MkogamctW

----------

alex125it (13.09.2022), alexandr_ll (13.09.2022), eanknd (04.10.2022), Elmatyus78 (13.09.2022), levachok (15.09.2022), pony95 (13.09.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022), Remm67 (16.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022), TED (14.09.2022), Zlobard (17.09.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

СЕРВИСЫ 1С 
Электронный документооборот,сдача отчетности, проверка надежности
контрагентов и другие Второе издание
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/84p3/GJHu74X7y

----------

alexandr_ll (15.09.2022), Alexey_Alex (16.09.2022), levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022), RX4 (15.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональные стандарты «Специалист по информационным системам» и «Руководитель проектов в области информационных технологий»
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/x8Px/t8uKg9Wzk

----------

Alexey_Alex (16.09.2022), levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Элементы Технологии стандартного внедрения» 
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dcQU/8mXKoy7xz

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/j9ZW/CQCLrSaEk

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Microsoft SQL Server 2017 для поддержки 1С
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AMWt/CD1ZdJyCL

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Администрирование системы 1С Предприятие
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/S2Cf/ck1C7PB66

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Документация по платформе  8.2 - 8.3
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Tf6Y/DUQvEGMgc

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование запросов
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iCCF/kmFtwCtjn

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Франчайзи на грани нервного срыва. Как небольшой
фирме-партнеру 1С перестать выживать и начать
зарабатывать (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sDEE/Ly5yNSUDy

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Кухар Богдан. Курс: Администратор 1С v2.9 (2021)*

*Размер*: 	 9.17 GB
*Продолжительность*: 48:36:55
*Качество видео*: WEB-DL
*magnet* - под спойлером

*Скрытый текст*magnet:?xt=urn:btih:491a659b88748841988cd4867db80a  61eec434f9&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt02.nnm-club.cc%3A2710%2F006844957bf9ed4693f0af3624b1fe96%  2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt02.nnm-club.cc%3A2710%2F006844957bf9ed4693f0af3624b1fe96%  2Fannounce

----------

ILIAS723 (23.09.2022), levachok (18.09.2022), Nakamichi19 (26.10.2022), R_G_B (26.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная подготовка  Сервис - Инженеров "1C: Предприятие 8"
Автор ( Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DeaM/2zyCVepMd

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022), Slepneff (01.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5VqS/wUWSoMV1A

----------

alex125it (16.09.2022), AzTokarev (31.10.2022), levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022), R_G_B (26.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

методические материалы фирмы 1С 
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение оперативных задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение бухгалтерских задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение расчетных задач версия 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2wsu/JFRBMznAd

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022), R_G_B (26.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vS7D/gDC13RHjj

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы фирмы 1с - ERP2.4 
1)Концепция прикладного решения 2.4
2)Регламентированный учёт 2.4
3)Управление производством и ремонтами 2.4
4)Управленческий учет затрат. Финансовый результат 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WAwN/uMpifBRzZ

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + Выгрузки DT 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/s472/C9uyjRBxn

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022), R_G_B (26.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qvao/AWpkW5bVJ

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ebrs/FSpgvRjoj

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ndax/EPpXBtSaZ

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8" 
Автор (В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева) + Выгрузки DT 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eXqT/fFAtkTREy

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реализация прикладных задач в системе 1СПредприятие 8
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/diHz/kR9fFJZ83

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022), НикоМ (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Инструменты для создания тиражируемых приложений 1С Предприятия 8
Автор: (М. Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HUF7/xovC74yQ7

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С-Предприятие 8 
Автор: (Хрусталева Е.Ю)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kQKJ/qrzPSDWNA

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/igft/6kd1xGE5t

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.2 Коротко о главном Радченко М.Г. 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6DZG/tUHcUarCZ

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/76yr/Pj6oNcFvh

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» 
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YoLh/fbLn7FjhK

----------

Alexey_Alex (21.09.2022), levachok (18.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Илья Низамов - 1С ZADARMA (2022)*
*Размер*: 1.04 GB
*Продолжительность*: 02:21:38
*Качество видео*: WEB-DL

*Описание*:
Разработаем интеграцию 1С:Бухгалтерия с IP телефонией Zadarma.
Возможности CRM:
  ¤ Ведение лидов
  ¤ Ведение сделок
  ¤ Взаимодействие с email
  ¤ Интеграция 1С Zadarma
  ¤ Канбан лидов и сделок на VueJS

*magnet* - смотрим под спойлером

*Скрытый текст*magnet:?xt=urn:btih:8e89aff5a1fd6fef851dc913082383  3980ee6656&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt02.nnm-club.cc%3A2710%2F006844954363ca855aeb7cd636d5299f%  2Fannounce&tr=http%3A%2F%2Fbt02.nnm-club.cc%3A2710%2F006844954363ca855aeb7cd636d5299f%  2Fannounce

----------

levachok (18.09.2022), ProChelny (04.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rqBK/5yJ4FVG8b

----------

dimonnich (19.09.2022), kvn-ven (21.11.2022), levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/17RK/3rGh5TKJp

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DMjV/pAKyRbykY

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бухгалтер после отпуска в 2022 году. Законодательный обзор (14.09.202)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/N3zg/X7fcgPovK

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Практика работы с объемно-сортовым учетом (ОСУ) маркированных товаров в 1С с 2022 (08.09.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5goA/nenF2MJnB

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 за июль 2022: изменения и интересные вопросы (02.08.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DQZx/rui571F4G

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (20.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Онлайн-марафон: Все Базовые возможности ЗУП 3.1(20.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Xse/k313jUWe2

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), RX4 (23.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Санкции и контрмеры как работать организации и ее бухгалтеру в новой реальности. Часть 1 (28.03.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4TRw/xm26UuZ3k

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Электронный кадровый документооборот. Законодательный обзор (30.08.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6uf4/xzFH9NQEG

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1: СЭДО с ФСС (31.08.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/omxQ/dfzGRzj6G

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Важные изменения в маркировке и ККТ: все ли готовы к 1 сентября 2022 (25.08.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WuMH/9xMVmiU5N

----------

levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ФСБУ 25 в вопросах, ответах и на примерах в 1С (05.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8v9Y/to3V2kJF1

----------

Alexey_Alex (21.09.2022), kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Лайфхаки по Отчетности в 1С за 1 полугодие 2022 (06.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CCLL/GzzgwR6na

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (20.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Практика и секреты работы с маркетплейсами в УТ 11 (OZON, Wildberries) (08.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H4N1/KTdVg6Ggz

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Прослеживаемость импортных товаров: тренировки закончились (11.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/76LN/HVLKCm2Ym

----------

Alexey_Alex (21.09.2022), Dolour (06.12.2022), kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс 6-НДФЛ за полугодие 2022 г. в 1С (14.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sEfc/Y7Sc6Hiw3

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (РСВ, 4-ФСС) за полугодие 2022 г. в 1С (12.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mtas/av9sBELiq

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет налога при УСН за 1 полугодие 2022 в 1С (15.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cxt6/XHy64P6Ja

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Лайфхаки по учету отпусков в ЗУП 3.1 (20.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2MWg/o9fnNyFnr

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по НДС за 2 квартал 2022 в 1С (19.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HifM/uZp5m3Umb

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 1 полугодие 2022 в 1С (20.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6zaX/skUjCTvik

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Подрядные работы в строительстве от Настроек до Закрытия месяца в 1С Бухгалтерия"( 21.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C4kh/swmQUmecM

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1: Суммированный учет рабочего времени (25.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vGnt/g8nY8nJZU

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет имущественных налогов за 1 полугодие 2022 в 1С (26.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/W5MD/uzPWPw2C5

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Комиссионная торговля при работе с маркетплейсами – изменения в 1С (02.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HpiB/qvceJPxHZ

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за январь-февраль 2022 + Больничные в ЗУП 3.1 (29.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d4gQ/M4P9j4bXz

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Прослеживаемость импортных товаров – новинки в 1С (03.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jrcF/miLm1ApGR

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий семинар по зарплатным изменениям в 1С:Бухгалтерия 3.0 за июнь 2022
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LpN5/RMqrxtqYM

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Онлайн-марафон: Все Базовые возможности ЗУП 3.1 Часть 2 (12.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zV2n/2gDW7wXWv

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), RX4 (18.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ФСБУ 25 в вопросах, ответах и на примерах в 1С (05.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xpfB/UZjPHobua

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ФСБУ 6 для НКО (28.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7L27/8CqnWEfVZ

----------

kozavva (24.09.2022), levachok (23.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Что проверит налоговая, кроме налогов, и чем все это кончится? (16.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZNRn/QWfa11tsh

----------

levachok (24.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Онлайн-марафон: Все Базовые возможности ЗУП 3.1 Часть 3 (17.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5DrG/p1YWYcpGS

----------

levachok (24.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), RX4 (18.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Исправление ошибок в налоговом и бухгалтерском учете и отчетности (18.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SiJw/AXAYBvmzU

----------

levachok (24.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Работа с валютными сделками и не только в УТ 11 (24.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nCRD/LiarDHSh3

----------

Dolour (06.12.2022), levachok (24.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 за июнь 2022: изменения и интересные вопросы (24.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VZk5/JSpPEGvpP

----------

levachok (24.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность за 1 полугодие 2022 (законодательный обзор) (29.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VVxb/jzgJTcKbf

----------

levachok (25.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за май 2022 + Перерасчеты в ЗУП 3.1 (30.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/R8ys/QyS35UBPT

----------

levachok (25.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1: Секреты учета отпусков (30.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ATUU/YRZemMaWq

----------

levachok (25.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Новая система Налогообложения Автоматизированная УСН. Уже здесь (31.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DxMA/rijGo2kEd

----------

levachok (25.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за январь-февраль 2022 + Больничные в ЗУП 3.1 (29.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LEDY/aVF1JskVW

----------

levachok (25.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчётность за 1 квартал 2022 г. Законодательный обзор (06.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VSEX/9YsDFaCxV

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс 6-НДФЛ за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (07.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mE1j/qtt1gXKmn

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчётность по страховым взносам (РСВ, 4-ФСС) за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (12.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/y67G/RVhGmpFnW

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по НДС за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (15.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7YQf/bTVXPhsza

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (19.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tDi5/wx7uXp8nE

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет налога при УСН за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (21.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uPBX/AfKPDfNkg

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Расчет имущественных налогов за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С (26.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jHBx/uFLbkS3hA

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Санкции и контрмеры: как работать организации и ее бухгалтеру в новой реальности. Часть 2 (27.04.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NUU2/iP4zhoosy

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Контроль над НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1 (31.03.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AdqF/G5pHueq38

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Учет ОС по-новому: ФСБУ 6/2020, ФСБУ 26/2020, ФСБУ 25/2018 (11.10.2021)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qN4q/euEK51QxZ

----------

levachok (28.09.2022), pony95 (27.09.2022), verbor (20.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С Битрикс. Практика создания веб-проектов (Андрей Кудлай) (2018)*

*Размер*:      7.74 GB
*Продолжительность*: 17:16:51
*Качество видео*: WEB-DL

Часть 1: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть 2: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть 3: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть 4: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (29.09.2022), pony95 (29.09.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Все файлы решения экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе (2020)
От образовательного центра (spec-exam)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NK68/v19zr2CeP

----------

levachok (29.09.2022), mwm_77 (29.09.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Slepneff (01.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием» (2020)
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/k4Vu/PbUpYXytb

----------

levachok (29.09.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Slepneff (01.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/e9R6/DJ1Dtd2ou

----------

levachok (29.09.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Slepneff (01.10.2022), Troll (18.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MBvH/Zu31sVhXJ

----------

levachok (29.09.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1F6M/UWCM8MuaJ

----------

levachok (29.09.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Бухгалтер после отпуска в 2022 году. Законодательный обзор (14.09.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Brxx/Z4wm7MULG

----------

levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Налоговая отчетность за 9 месяцев 2022 года. Законодательный обзор (28.09.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QV3a/Gcd45Dxex

----------

levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 за июль 2022: изменения и интересные вопросы (22.09.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/e14E/T6r4EfpXR

----------

IAmChukcha (01.10.2022), levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Практика работы с объемно-сортовым учетом (ОСУ) маркированных товаров в 1С с 2022 года (08.09.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mg89/kyayjXVUM

----------

levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1.23 – разбираем важные изменения и новые возможности
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Fiqy/1nWPRQFij

----------

Alexey_Alex (01.10.2022), BAST777 (04.10.2022), IAmChukcha (01.10.2022), levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022), RX4 (18.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 Кадровый электронный документооборот в 1С (29.09.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zz8r/yNTUpk74m

----------

goodcat999 (25.10.2022), levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022), RX4 (18.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ygLi/74vEhbze4

----------

levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга руководство по работе с программным продуктом «1С:Управление нашей фирмой
8» 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Auqu/q8VZKKZiy

----------

alexandr_ll (02.10.2022), levachok (02.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022), sibfank (22.10.2022), Valbeshnik (04.10.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка отчетов в программе 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом (2022)
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YAjA/VsJSz2WBf

----------

IAmChukcha (06.10.2022), levachok (06.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022), rezig321 (06.10.2022), RX4 (18.10.2022), Valbeshnik (08.10.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Базовый курс по разработке мобильных 1C-приложений для Android-устройств (2022)*

*Ведущий*:									Николай Бондаренко
*Размер*:				      8.63 GB
*Продолжительность*: > 20 часов
*Качество видео*: AVC, 1280x720

Часть  1: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  2: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  3: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  4: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  5: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  6: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  7: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  8: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть  9: *скачать*, *зеркало*

Часть 10: *скачать*, *зеркало*

----------

Alexey_Alex (20.10.2022), Mikle33 (24.11.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), ProChelny (06.11.2022), Remm67 (09.10.2022), RX4 (02.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Программируй в 1С и зарабатывай от 50 000 рублей в месяц. Практические-советы
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oyTB/bab8eWh1e

----------

levachok (10.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы разработки в 1С: Такси 
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vDRa/X3WRTEVvt

----------

levachok (10.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Знакомство с платформой "1C:Предприятие 8.3"
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H7cZ/Q8nRqVXFC

----------

Alexey_Alex (14.10.2022), levachok (10.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные механизмы платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oBeg/NXu9BfATX

----------

alex125it (09.10.2022), levachok (10.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022), Remm67 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oTAc/9CpcprpQ2

----------

Dmitry1976 (18.10.2022), levachok (12.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/y1k9/43pUTdWmD

----------

borodаn (22.10.2022), levachok (12.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mAUD/hR8mgXy8R

----------

levachok (12.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), progbuh (17.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9Wn5/6bC9YtjxM

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (12.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), verbor (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ПБУ18/02. Практические примеры ведения учета «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (2022)
Автор (В. Д. Ильюков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1zUF/e8xLnsW3i

----------

4AuHuK (13.10.2022), levachok (12.10.2022), pony95 (12.10.2022), RX4 (18.10.2022), verbor (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Документооборот. 250 вопросов и ответов
Автор (А.В. Бондарев, Н.Ю. Бурцева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dj6B/yANfc6REL

----------

goodcat999 (25.10.2022), levachok (20.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга 1С:Эксперта по технологическим вопросам. Издание 2
Автор (Е.В.Филиппов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RXHs/W5oSJYa8p

----------

levachok (20.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Sergei012 (15.11.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Delphi и 1С Предприятие. Программирование информационного обмена
Автор (Сергей Попов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YYWk/KD1doLuDn

----------

levachok (20.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык Запросов 1С "От Зубов" + DT
от образовательного центра (ВЕРНЫЙ СТАРТ В 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9uAF/XeYguWTpk

----------

levachok (20.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск "1С Предприятие 8. Конвертация данных"
Автор "Бояркин Филатов"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/H3rK/qKchMGVHo

----------

borodаn (22.10.2022), levachok (20.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Шан (20.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 1 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3fzL/hhMvb6dza

----------

borodаn (22.10.2022), Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 2
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8ayj/NQmbSq7Pm

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 3
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ruzB/T4PjJKvqH

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TB6q/Yqis7Z5fS

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HJk2/mtuYpiMCb

----------

borodаn (22.10.2022), Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (21.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SWJr/ybcW1ushn

----------

levachok (22.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rq1C/773tJqhP3

----------

levachok (22.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Remm67 (22.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VKD1/buor72wDF

----------

levachok (22.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), Remm67 (22.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rsKs/85qUoaLFG

----------

Alexey_Alex (28.10.2022), levachok (22.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BMyD/sdD5FY2xJ

----------

levachok (22.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием» (2020)
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ch1Q/XZeYWYdRL

----------

Alexey_Alex (25.10.2022), Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (26.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Практикум по 1С Предприятию
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sf1v/KUr1LPQWx

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (26.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка к автоматизации документооборота быстро эффективно своими силами
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yD5V/i2J4aggJT

----------

Alexey_Alex (25.10.2022), levachok (26.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С-Предприятие 8 
Автор: (Хрусталева Е.Ю)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9PjW/YZdX9nYRq

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (26.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XXE2/y9ipovrds

----------

Elmatyus78 (25.10.2022), levachok (26.10.2022), pony95 (24.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Планирование закупок производства и продаж в 1С-Предприятии 8
Автор: (А.Гартвич)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F9B5/en3Tjw5iw

----------

levachok (27.10.2022), pony95 (27.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Бюджетирование в 1СПредприятии 8. Информационные технологии бюджетного управления
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1uBu/yMbBXY87B

----------

levachok (27.10.2022), pony95 (27.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес 2.0
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ccfP/YrTDJzDRB

----------

levachok (27.10.2022), pony95 (27.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8. Конфигурация "Управление торговлей". Редакция 11.4. Описание
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mvtS/MkxgYKytd

----------

levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Управление Торговлей 8 Основные принципы работы с программой Редакция 11.4
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DPKa/9Wb6QTkDE

----------

levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022), RX4 (02.12.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование механизма расширенной аналитики в «1С:Управление производственным предприятием»
Автор: Е. Абрашина, И. Емельянов
Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/C9qA/1CYLqmb4U

----------

borodаn (01.11.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3»Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана (2021)
Автор: (Е. А. Грянина, С. Г. Змиевская)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/49BB/tcNc18nN3

----------

Alexey_Alex (30.10.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022), verbor (29.11.2022), Елена_ (05.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/a1HM/y1SahfAxE

----------

borodаn (01.11.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sixe/Q6zf8fFv6

----------

Alexey_Alex (30.10.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022), Елена_ (05.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zNR1/DvL2pfkcj

----------

borodаn (01.11.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gEii/a87msPCXH

----------

levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Азбука расширений конфигураций 1С
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/K6yL/aVjNsoYe3

----------

levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие + DT 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wxih/BvqKzzBJD

----------

levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6ZqY/HwmXnPjqQ

----------

Alexey_Alex (31.10.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022), Елена_ (05.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы разработки в 1С: Такси 
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6QXw/tP9qEu13Y

----------

Alexey_Alex (31.10.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык Запросов 1С "От Зубов" + DT
от образовательного центра (ВЕРНЫЙ СТАРТ В 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/B6WD/AAQtptnni

----------

Alexey_Alex (03.11.2022), levachok (30.10.2022), pony95 (31.10.2022), Slepneff (01.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка отчетов в программе 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом (2022)
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nFz7/csZYvT2yP

----------

Akrobs (09.11.2022), levachok (01.11.2022), pony95 (03.11.2022), Slepneff (01.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ПБУ18/02. Практические примеры ведения учета «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (2022)
Автор (В. Д. Ильюков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pTu6/5wcvjbTib

----------

alex125it (01.11.2022), levachok (01.11.2022), pony95 (03.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга аналитика. Практическое руководство по проектированию бизнес-процессов и организационной структуры (2021)
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/njYT/bDWZXfWh1

----------

alex125it (01.11.2022), Alexey_Alex (31.10.2022), borodаn (01.11.2022), ForesterDNS (01.11.2022), IAmChukcha (01.11.2022), ikalichkin (01.11.2022), levachok (01.11.2022), pony95 (03.11.2022), RX4 (02.12.2022), Valbeshnik (02.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

> ссылочка что-то не работает, как можно получить доступ?


С сылкой все впорядке! Все открывается без проблем!

----------


## Zorro1980

Знакомство с платформой "1C:Предприятие 8.3"
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RWVA/H9s8feBqA

----------

Alexey_Alex (10.11.2022), levachok (07.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные механизмы платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gQqz/AjxRjD53c

----------

Alexey_Alex (10.11.2022), levachok (07.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга руководство по работе с программным продуктом «1С:Управление нашей фирмой
8» 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/brLD/3pQDRk7bq

----------

levachok (07.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе 1С Предприятие [2021]
Автор: Э.Г. ДАДЯН 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ztYj/nTAay9CM5

----------

levachok (07.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1 С:Бухrалтерия 8.3 с нуля. 100 уроков для начинающих. - 3-е изд. (2022)
Автор: (Андрей Гартвич)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PepP/iznQCWHEC

----------

4AuHuK (07.11.2022), Akrobs (09.11.2022), alexandr_ll (07.11.2022), Alexey_Alex (10.11.2022), ikalichkin (07.11.2022), levachok (07.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), Remm67 (07.11.2022), RX4 (02.12.2022), semandCh (13.11.2022), Valbeshnik (08.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) [2020]
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/id5D/VmU1sstBJ

----------

borodаn (10.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + CD Разработка управляемого интерфейса
Авторы: Ажеронок В.А., Островерх А. В., Радченко М. Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cq8U/3JhxsRR8z

----------

levachok (10.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система компоновки данных (коротко о главном)
1.Автоматическое заполнение доступных полей набора данных - запрос
2.Дополнение периодов в системе компоновки данных
3.Использование макетов оформления
4.Использование параметров  - периодов в системе компоновки данных
5.Использование предопределенных макетов
6.Использование характеристик в системе компоновки данных
7.Особенности отображения общих итогов
8.Особенности расположения группы выбранных полей
9.Особенности расположения реквизитов в системе компоновки данных
10.Переопределение представления поля в системе компоновки данных
11.Пример разработки отчета в системе компоновки данных
12.Работа с вычисляемыми полями
13.Расположение полей группировок в системе компоновки данных
14.Расположение ресурсов в системе компоновки данных
15.Упорядочивание в системе компоновки данных
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SX3N/mCPy3hUKp

----------

Alexey_Alex (10.11.2022), borodаn (10.11.2022), kvn-ven (21.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), pony95 (10.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3UkW/oGtkVyuKZ

----------

kvn-ven (21.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник задач по разработке на платформе 1С.Предприятие (2020)
Автор: (Чистов П.А.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FeGB/32ayimx1R

----------

kvn-ven (21.11.2022), levachok (10.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022), TED (14.11.2022), Valbeshnik (13.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управленческий учет ERP
Автор: Д. В. Завьялкин, Е. В. Гаврилова, И. Б. Пальчиков
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iUGx/RkP4wGwbk

----------

levachok (11.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Все файлы решения экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе (2020)
От образовательного центра (spec-exam)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f87h/sRt4SaDPh

----------

levachok (11.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022), Remm67 (11.11.2022), TED (11.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Счетчик ворон. Мастер-класс по мобильной разработке в
среде «1С:Предприятие» (2022)
Автор: (Султанова А. И., Шаронова А. А.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Pzpx/e7VoCMrPX

----------

alexandr_ll (11.11.2022), Alexey_Alex (11.11.2022), borodаn (11.11.2022), Houshi (14.11.2022), ikalichkin (11.11.2022), kvn-ven (21.11.2022), levachok (11.11.2022), mr_kotuk (11.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022), Remm67 (11.11.2022), RX4 (02.12.2022), semandCh (13.11.2022), TED (11.11.2022), Valbeshnik (13.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8.P. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 2-е стереотипное издание (2021 - 2022)
Автор: (М.Г. Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kyTa/6pwQmWP5B

----------

Alexey_Alex (11.11.2022), borodаn (11.11.2022), ikalichkin (11.11.2022), levachok (11.11.2022), pony95 (11.11.2022), Remm67 (11.11.2022), semandCh (13.11.2022), TED (11.11.2022), Valbeshnik (13.11.2022), verbor (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Пособие релиз-инженера 1C и не только
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GQcD/mwYtWmuh2

----------

alexandr_ll (14.11.2022), borodаn (13.11.2022), levachok (15.11.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (14.11.2022), RX4 (02.12.2022), TED (14.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

методические материалы фирмы 1С 
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение оперативных задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение бухгалтерских задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение расчетных задач версия 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2xye/gxBjTahsr

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + Диск Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3Koi/tScUH8aYD

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + диск Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xu35/qzDs4ids1

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга + DT  Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес-приложениях. Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3" 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fhGq/FF5nr5UNz

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов «1С:Предприятия 8»
Автор: Е. Ю. Хрусталева
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YNh8/UWncbW6t1

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8 
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hcr4/J1hUKXpw2

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Клиент-серверный вариант. Руководство администратора
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WVQj/ZE392npnh

----------

Alexey_Alex (22.11.2022), levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8" 
Автор (В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева) + Выгрузки DT 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7Hut/Zc9VQrVdz

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов 
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/sxZM/nk1Au8rA8

----------

levachok (15.11.2022), TED (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык Запросов 1С "От Зубов" + DT
от образовательного центра (ВЕРНЫЙ СТАРТ В 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4yJ3/AeG5DV1d2

----------

levachok (15.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Система Проектирования Прикладных Решений - Инструкция пользователя
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JUFT/zamGH9V69

----------

levachok (21.11.2022), Remm67 (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ОБЕСПЕЧЕНИЕ ЗАЩИТЫ ПЕРСОНАЛЬНЫХ ДАННЫХ
Автор (И. Баймакова, А. Новиков, А. Рогачев, А. Хыдыро)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XNan/cBUJMKoAT

----------

levachok (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы разработки в 1С: Такси 
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oj49/Lr9Y9Hwfr

----------

levachok (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Программируй в 1С и зарабатывай от 50 000 рублей в месяц. Практические-советы
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bi5j/JjNawvoNR

----------

levachok (21.11.2022), Remm67 (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга руководство по работе с программным продуктом «1С:Управление нашей фирмой
8» 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/roLJ/kpnzk5qJo

----------

levachok (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга 1С:Эксперта по технологическим вопросам. Издание 2
Автор (Е.В.Филиппов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dEmi/2e9Sbngtf

----------

borodаn (25.11.2022), levachok (21.11.2022), TED (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Документооборот Профессиональная работа 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JHek/9MxKGFG7C

----------

levachok (21.11.2022), Remm67 (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка 1С Документооборот 2.1
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YJvJ/wGv3MCFnC

----------

levachok (23.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С Электронный Документооборот - станьте уверенным пользователем
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iuba/oWmwrnoB5

----------

levachok (23.11.2022), Remm67 (21.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DKNP/fYFemUFzQ

----------

levachok (25.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GUvx/ppY74PgQK

----------

levachok (25.11.2022), mr_kotuk (26.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Wyf/maPrmcMoD

----------

levachok (25.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3»Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана (2021)
Автор: (Е. А. Грянина, С. Г. Змиевская)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J6L9/PnqVoPffD

----------

levachok (25.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/At9p/odeE1h8G5

----------

levachok (25.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Шпаргалка по платформе 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZCwQ/kwJDtcY72

----------

levachok (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 101 совет начинающим разработчикам в системе 1С. Предприятие 8
Автор (Хрусталева Е.Ю. )
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/x2W5/bw3QeK93n

----------

levachok (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Альфа - Авто: 
Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 
                         ПРОФ - редакция 5
Методические материалы курса (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GnCZ/ZmAfftdDi

----------

levachok (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная подготовка сервис-инженеров 1С
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GyfY/KSU11bjWs

----------

levachok (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование конфигурации ЗУП 3.1 государственного учреждения
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pQBv/jvsGCpXfc

----------

levachok (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ЗУП - Первые шаги 3.1
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/UGtE/7fank7TBG

----------

levachok (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ИНФОРМАЦИОННЫЕ СИСТЕМЫ В БУХГАЛТЕРСКОМ УЧЕТЕ (НА ПРИМЕРЕ «1С:ЗАРПЛАТА И УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ПЕРСОНАЛОМ») -  Учебное пособие
Автор И.В. Тихонова 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/92mn/D7jMmsVHk

----------

levachok (29.11.2022), Remm67 (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книги Академия ERP
1. Автоматизация раздельного учета
2. Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
3. Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
4. Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
5. Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
6. Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
7. Управление человеческими ресурсами
8. Управленческий учет
9. Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/96Su/s1GS3M8hn

----------

levachok (29.11.2022), Remm67 (29.11.2022), TED (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Профессиональная разработка в системе 1С Предприятие 8  2-издание
Диск + Двух - томник
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rLMQ/NSLtmq9YP

----------

levachok (29.11.2022), Remm67 (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

19 Книг по Администрированию 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8x6H/5by6196X5

----------

levachok (29.11.2022), TED (29.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Hello, 1C. Пример быстрой разработки приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие 8.3». Мастер-класс (+диск)
Автор: В.В. Рыбалка
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ufja/YuQ1Aiu7B

----------

levachok (29.11.2022), LiderXXX (30.11.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Администрирование систем на 1C: развертывание, управление пользователями, настройка и поддержка 1С:Предприятия 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8XT4/7kc91dWir

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка мобильных приложений на 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cz1L/J4j4TBQjC

----------

borodаn (02.12.2022), TED (01.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Полный курс по 1С:Бухгалтерии 8 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VPn5/VmCgz68Hp

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы Курса Разработка и оптимизация запросов в 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (КУРСЫ 1С ПО РФ)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KejE/9NWeQhc4V

----------

borodаn (02.12.2022), TED (01.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена "1С:Профессионал" по администрированию систем на базе платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" 
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rzxR/cV6hqMvxc

----------

TED (01.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Система Компоновки Данных на платформе 1С 8
Автор: (Павел Чистов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pt9t/8CTARZSET

----------

eanknd (03.12.2022), Optiman (11.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Разработка управляемых форм на платформе 1С 
Автор: (Павел Чистов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QWKo/4M1ytUx9E

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчетные механизмы платформы 
Автор: (Павел Чистов)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RTt3/Y3kXUHC4P

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 (2020)
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QZbD/eWwAa1Wsu

----------


## Zorro1980

СКД - настройка отчетов пользователями
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cift/WwRR7t3Qz

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Бюджетирование в 1СПредприятии 8. Информационные технологии бюджетного управления
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MR55/KRqromLg5

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Государственные и муниципальные учреждения учет в «1С Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tFhg/6RuBMwn4V

----------

Remm67 (04.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Корпоративный портал. Повышение эффективности компании
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/k1a9/gypRKT7Jf

----------


## Zorro1980

Система самостоятельной подготовки по учету производства в 1С:УПП 
Методические материалы курса "1С ПО РФ"
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kYxy/5NZB4azuN

----------

progbuh (05.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Полное Руководство ERP 2.4
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RAsL/KdcRNyFrR

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие» : учебное пособие (2021)
Автор: Э.Г. Дадян. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/412o/N3zLrzVSU

----------


## Zorro1980

Платформы разработки информационных систем. Основы конфигурирования на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.3 Электронный лабораторный практикум 
Автор: Нарваткина Н.С.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SDYo/xdNoj1BjW

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 1 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G7Kx/zE2hpmCYa

----------

levachok (09.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 2 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J1r2/cnpZcRFfL

----------

levachok (09.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык 1С Том 3 
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WmSA/EZoSRSq5Q

----------

levachok (09.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-справочников-и-документов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Addy/i9adiNSz2

----------

levachok (09.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка-отчетов-и-бизнес-процессов-1С
Автор: (Алексей Шнурков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xgAr/pqVcPPNSS

----------

levachok (09.12.2022)

----------


## 666Rebel666

*INFOSTART EVENT (2022)* rar

----------


## Zorro1980

Все файлы решения экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе (2020)
От образовательного центра (spec-exam)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lsqa/McF9yvhry

----------

levachok (09.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка к автоматизации документооборота быстро эффективно своими силами
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/pcDj/FPSRnUBUQ

----------

Remm67 (05.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Планирование закупок производства и продаж в 1С-Предприятии 8
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mVa7/YEq1BvLXs

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Голая правда о внедрении 1С то, что должен знать клиент
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8YJh/UCTcTJFKn

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/XLNa/7wDoAvTfs

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес 2.0
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GpBS/4LoGjkRSk

----------


## Zorro1980

СПЕЦИАЛИСТ-КОНСУЛЬТАНТ ПО 1С:БУХГАЛТЕРИИ 8 (2019)
РЕШЕНИЯ БИЛЕТОВ 
Автор конспекта: Леонтьев Илья 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fECz/SkQWtLFmA

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zoRN/YG6bh12xe

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Язык запросов 1С от зубов
От образовательного центра - Верный старт в 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hMF9/ozbjeuWpq

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/k8ti/816YfLqgm

----------


## 666Rebel666

*INFOSTART EVENT (2022)* rar

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3»Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана (2021)
Автор: (Е. А. Грянина, С. Г. Змиевская)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fDs1/LaCwddfgN

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ziiL/n5Fstkjvu

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Технологии интеграции 1С:Предприятия 8.3 (2020)
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/s6Bu/PGP4rKrSa

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (08.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Система взаимодействия. Коммуникации в бизнес приложениях. Разработка в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.3 + DT 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1S72/KMM8Mn3nc

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (08.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Расширения конфигураций. Адаптация прикладных решений с сохранением поддержки в облаках и на земле. Разработка в системе «1С:Предприятие 8.3» Издание 2 + DT 
Аватор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/f4eV/TmoBFAqre

----------

Optiman (11.01.2023), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (08.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Разработка интерфейса прикладных решений на платформе 1С:Предприятие 8» + DT 
Автор: В.А. Ажеронок, А.В. Островерх, М.Г. Радченко, Е. Ю. Хрусталева 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GXc3/iUEmfFgv6

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга «Методика внедрения 1С:CRM ПРОФ» + Материалы
от образовательного центра (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/WGQ9/yRkg6ANn9

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление торговлей 8.3. 100 уроков для начинающих 
Автор (Гладкий)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Amcs/qFotix38b

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Предприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 11 (2020)
Автор: Т.Г. Богачева 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mghu/jpRyK3vyy

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы разработки в 1С: Такси 
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь   https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TBd5/ya9hpnU7n

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ОНЛАЙН-МАРАФОН ВСЕ БАЗОВЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ЗУП 3.1 ЧАСТЬ 2 (12.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tRt3/qMPJFiZVd

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (09.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ОНЛАЙН-МАРАФОН ВСЕ БАЗОВЫЕ ВОЗМОЖНОСТИ ЗУП 3.1 ЧАСТЬ 3 (17.05.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/r1pe/S6UKbTTQb

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (09.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс РАБОТА С ВАЛЮТНЫМИ СДЕЛКАМИ И НЕ ТОЛЬКО В УТ 11 (24.05.22)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/cCdD/WMP8JhFsY

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В УЧЕТНОЙ ПОЛИТИКЕ И В УЧЕТЕ ЗАТРАТ В 1С (26.05.2022) 
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Vmp7/raNzTRpC7

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  КОМИССИОННАЯ ТОРГОВЛЯ ПРИ РАБОТЕ С МАРКЕТПЛЕЙСАМИ – ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В 1С (02.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xbM7/ckNNJqyHJ

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ПРОСЛЕЖИВАЕМОСТЬ ИМПОРТНЫХ ТОВАРОВ – НОВИНКИ В 1С (03.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/c6nW/wHSvYgsg6

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  ФСБУ 25 В ВОПРОСАХ, ОТВЕТАХ И НА ПРИМЕРАХ В 1С (23.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Sqqb/1j272pySB

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ФСБУ 6 ДЛЯ НКО (28.06.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2Xex/DZtVch5uz

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ПРАКТИКА И СЕКРЕТЫ РАБОТЫ С МАРКЕТПЛЕЙСАМИ В УТ 11 (OZON, WILDBERRIES)(08.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HHWx/HvXjG9b1u

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (09.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ПРОСЛЕЖИВАЕМОСТЬ ИМПОРТНЫХ ТОВАРОВ ТРЕНИРОВКИ ЗАКОНЧИЛИСЬ (11.07.2022)
От образовательного центра (buhexpert8) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/vpPU/6h8AFdY8g

----------

levachok (09.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), verbor (10.12.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Бухгалтерия 8.3 с нуля. 100 уроков для начинающих  (3-е издание)* 

Автор: Гартвич А. В.
Издательство: Питер
ISBN 978-5-9775-6811-1
Год: 2022
Формат: PDF
Страниц: 432
Размер: 64.5 MB
Язык: Русский
Описание: Книга ориеитирована на новичков, желающих с нуля изучить основы бухгалтерского и налогового учета в программе «1С:Бухгалтерия 8.3». Описаны бухгалтерский, налоговый и другие виды учета страховая и статистическая отчетность, показано, как сдавать отчеты через Интернет. Рассмотрено эффективное решение типичных задач: управление денежными средствами, продажи, производство и услуги, начисление заработной платы и обязательных страховых взносов, квартальная и годовая отчетность, исчисление налогов и многое другое. В третьем издании учтены все изменения в программе и в действующем налоговом законодательстве на 2021 год, подробно рассмотрены актуальные налоговые режимы.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2* 



 *Е.Ю. Хрусталева  Язык запросов «1С: Предприятия 8» [2013, PDF] * 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. Книга выпущена под ред. М.Г. Радченко.
Издательство: ООО "1С-Паблишинг"
Серия "1С:Библиотека разработчика"
Год издания: 2013
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1991-2 (978-5-9677-1987-5)
Страниц:358
Формат: PDF (RAR)
Размер: 29,8 Мб
Язык: Русский
Описание:  Книга адресована разработчикам прикладных решений в системе "1С:Предприятие 8".  Запросы – это один из базовых механизмов "1С:Предприятия" наряду со встроенным языком, который позволяет читать и обрабатывать данные, хранящиеся в базе. Для составления запросов "1С:Предприятие" использует собственный язык, основанный на SQL. Эта книга поможет начинающим разработчикам, не знакомым с SQL, освоить язык запросов "1С:Предприятия". Книга также будет полезна и тем, кто имеет опыт составления SQL-запросов в других средах разработки, поскольку язык запросов "1С:Предприятия" содержит значительное количество расширений, ориентированных на специфику финансово-экономических задач. В книге рассматривается значительное количество практических примеров. Для создания примеров использована версия 8.3.3.687 платформы "1С:Предприятие".

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

 * Дополнительные материалы (CD) к книге  Е.Ю. Хрусталевой  Язык запросов «1С: Предприятия 8» [2013, PDF] * 
Автор: Хрусталева Е.Ю. Книга выпущена под ред. М.Г. Радченко.
Издательство: ООО "1С-Паблишинг"
Серия "1С:Библиотека разработчика"
Год издания: 2013
ISBN: 978-5-9677-1991-2 (978-5-9677-1987-5)
Размер: 158 Мб

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*




* Платформы разработки информационных систем. Основы конфигурирования на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.3 Электронный лабораторный практикум* 

Автор: Нарваткина Н.С.
Издательство: Российский государственный профессионально-педагогический университет – Екатеринбург : РГППУ
Год: 2019
Формат: pdf, doc (rar)
Размер: 125 MB
Язык: Русский
Описание: Основная задача платформы разработки заключается в повышении уровня абстракции при разработке и использовании прикладных решений. Это позволяет перейти от технических и низкоуровневых понятий к более содержательным и высокоуровневым. Позволяет приблизить эти понятия к языку пользователей и специалистов в предметной области. В конечном итоге это значительно ускоряет и унифицирует разработку прикладного решения и его сопровождение. Одновременно с этим платформа решает и традиционные задачи, связанные с производительностью, эргономикой, функциональностью и т. д. В системе "1С:Предприятие" существует четкое разделение на платформу и прикладное решение. Платформа представляет собой framework, в котором функционирует прикладное решение: платформа служит фундаментом для построения прикладных решений, является средой их исполнения, содержит инструментарий, необходимый для разработки, администрирования и поддержки прикладных решений. При этом прикладное решение является самостоятельной сущностью и может выступать в качестве отдельного программного продукта, но полностью опирается на технологии платформы.

*ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* Настольная книга 1С:Эксперта по технологическим вопросам. Издание 2* 
Автор: Филиппов Е. В.
Издательство: ООО"1С-Паблишинг"
Год: 2015
Страниц:313
ISBN: 978-5-9677-2475-6 
Формат: DJVU
Размер: 11,2 Мб
Описание: "Настольная книга 1С:Эксперта по технологическим вопросам" посвящена теории и практике решения проблем производительности и параллельности в информационных системах на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8". В работе приводятся теоретические сведения, необходимые для понимания основных механизмов, обеспечивающих функционирование платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" и СУБД как многоуровневой многопользовательской системы. Кроме этого, дается алгоритм основного бизнес-процесса расследования проблем и приводятся практические приемы решения конкретных прикладных задач: описывается развертывание, настройка и использование инструментов для воспроизведения и расследования, а также возможные способы исправления, применяемые, когда причины проблем найдены.При работе над изданием был учтен опыт подготовки сотрудников на аттестацию "1С:Эксперт по технологическим вопросам": в книге собраны необходимые для подготовки к аттестации материалы и методики.Также в книгу вошли методики, наработанные автором за длительный срок решения практических проблем производительности и параллельности. В значительной степени это методики профилактики, регулярного контроля и ранней  диагностики. Во втором издании скорректированы неточности в теоретической части и в инструкциях, а также добавлены новые материалы. Книга предназначена для "1С:Экспертов по технологическим вопросам", для сотрудников ИТ-служб заказчика (ИТ-директоров, системных администраторов, методистов, администраторов СУБД), а также для сотрудников фирм-1С:Франчайзи: внедренцев, разработчиков, руководителей проектов. 

*ссылка1*...*ссылка2*

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Введение в управление проектами внедрения ERP- систем (2021)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Diku/8F2onbptw

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Разработка оперативного учета в 1С 8.3 Электронное методическое пособие + DT 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/awHD/iyjNwvWaX

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Microsoft SQL Server для поддержки 1С
Методические материалы фирмы 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KL4E/kugg4eomB

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

19 Книг по Администрированию 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yJZP/3F1VYvZGd

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4G74/Vc8ZA6PGR

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга ПБУ18/02. Практические примеры ведения учета «1С:Бухгалтерии 8» (2022)
Автор (В. Д. Ильюков)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mcFs/BkscNF3vA

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), Optiman (11.01.2023), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга аналитика. Практическое руководство по проектированию бизнес-процессов и организационной структуры (2021)
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/F4sM/9fVSYskXQ

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1 С:Бухrалтерия 8.3 с нуля. 100 уроков для начинающих. - 3-е изд. (2022)
Автор: (Андрей Гартвич)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dPP9/WFy3EFMXC

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Счетчик ворон. Мастер-класс по мобильной разработке в
среде «1С:Предприятие» (2022)
Автор: (Султанова А. И., Шаронова А. А.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fBbh/WM9iQ74Lz

----------

ikalichkin (13.12.2022), levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (13.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8.P. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 2-е стереотипное издание (2021 - 2022)
Автор: (М.Г. Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M2QB/gBTwpPA6f

----------

KVL_71 (15.12.2022), levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (13.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Настройка видов расчета в ЗУП (2022)
Методические материалы курса
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/J6rT/zP3FRhxcG

----------

ikalichkin (13.12.2022), levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Налоговый учет и расчет налога на прибыль в 1с (2022)
Методические материалы курса
Автор (Учёт без забот)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/s7Yg/TXzTeCMUn

----------

alexandr_ll (13.12.2022), galeena (13.12.2022), levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Концепция прикладного решения 1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2
Методические материалы курса
Автор: Фирма 1С
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/z2z8/tCe2XQLmy

----------

levachok (13.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (13.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Знакомство с платформой "1C:Предприятие 8.3"
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ETsc/EyaUf8Yzn

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные механизмы платформы "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Методические материалы курса
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/bqh6/fC8YSaiSV

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С: Web - сервисы
Автор: Образовательный центр (Специалист)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Aw1C/5GGSjvmc7

----------

KVL_71 (15.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (15.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Интенсивное обучение программированию в 1С (онлайн+видео) (2022)
Базовый блок
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xs1o/Ffr9Ue3sV

----------

KVL_71 (15.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Интенсивное обучение программированию в 1С (онлайн+видео) (2022)
Углубленный блок
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Yhz3/cf2Ay4dhT

----------

KVL_71 (15.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), Remm67 (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Оперативное управление в малом бизнесе на основе 1С УНФ 8 (2021)
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KMPt/rsDBcaHSK

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные бизнес-процессы в 1С:УНФ (2022)
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PzKD/ApD4muQ2K

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), shmass (22.12.2022), TED (15.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С Предприятие 8.3 Лабораторный практикум (2022)
Автор: (Л.В. Невидомова)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2t2x/WSyTtncrr

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (19.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Конфигурирование подсистем расчета зарплаты и управления персоналом в прикладных решениях для "1С:Предприятия 8" (2022)
Методические материалы курса 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ftk6/b7hz4k2xc

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), profimars (16.12.2022), TED (19.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Экосистема 1С (2021)
Методические материалы курса 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ftk6/b7hz4k2xc

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022), profimars (16.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Все файлы решения экзамена 1С Специалист по платформе (2020)
От образовательного центра (spec-exam)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rh5Z/u7bAbY9dn

----------

mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка к автоматизации документооборота быстро эффективно своими силами
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/y92M/CkmispXde

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Планирование закупок производства и продаж в 1С-Предприятии 8
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LAoj/S4EmkCLhP

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием» 
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/BPKR/gkKLhwQiq

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Бюджетирование в 1СПредприятии 8. Информационные технологии бюджетного управления
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HoQL/fkQG2bR8n

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Знакомство с разработкой мобильных приложений на платформе 1С-Предприятие 8 
Автор: (Хрусталева Е.Ю)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/YUgx/RJhGASv7W

----------

mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Государственные и муниципальные учреждения учет в «1С Бухгалтерии государственного учреждения 8
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LafL/AaNpyfHK3

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Голая правда о внедрении 1С то, что должен знать клиент
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8pF9/3vVHw3WJL

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8.3. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 
Автор: (Радченко М.Г., Хрусталева Е.Ю.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qnqb/UXcg5QSe7

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Управление сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ujo2/y7p2LgECM

----------

mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (19.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс. Строим профессиональный сайт и интернет-магазин 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5Qg5/qPZRpVvRt

----------

mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (19.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С программист. Начни свой бизнес 2.0
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZbxG/hXi9ARLy7

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Корпоративный портал. Повышение эффективности компании
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PQym/PuADaZXEy

----------

mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (19.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/h7f3/ati3dWRCT

----------

mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Сайт на 1с Битрикс: Создание, поддержка и продвижение
Базовое практическое руководство
Автор: (Расторгуев О. П., Прокди Р. Г.)
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PjjH/iKB7p3Kv6

----------

mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), TED (19.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Кадровый учет в программе 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом (Редакция 3.1)Методические материалы курса 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PAtB/nXnAzRhKD

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Клиент-серверный вариант. Руководство администратора
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wfku/a4SGr35L3

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Пособие релиз-инженера 1C и не только
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uejG/EvsMYsDcJ

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8.P. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 2-е стереотипное издание (2021 - 2022)
Автор: (М.Г. Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/kpih/vmeB3aHip

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга руководство по работе с программным продуктом «1С:Управление нашей фирмой
8» 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KcoD/rxPYhFbjD

----------

alex125it (22.12.2022), levachok (23.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022), shmass (22.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Сборник лабораторных работ для студентов учебных заведений, изучающих программирование в системе 1С:Предприятие 8 E1С:Enterprise 8) (2021)
Автор: Чистов П. А., Мальгинова А. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/uhWA/2ccDuVkz4

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/21v5/4gvuJcMMq

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С Электронный Документооборот - станьте уверенным пользователем
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/X7Qw/XqLVZDAc7

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование Конфигурации "Бухгалтерия Предприятия" Редакция 3.0
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Bjqa/DttmR9TcX

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование Конфигурации "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения" Редакция 3.1
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/D7FK/djZHiA3Jx

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные принципы работы с программой "1С Управление Торговлей 8 ред.11.4 и торговый функционал в 1С:Комплексная Автоматизация 2"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/z7Xj/cRbjw9BZx

----------

levachok (23.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Регламентированный Учет в прикладном решении "1С: ERP Управлении Предприятием 2.4"
Методические материалы автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d9C8/KNhmVGVbo

----------

levachok (24.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Использование запросов в системе "1С: Предприятие 8"
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8aC8/oiWZejSq9

----------

levachok (24.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

методические материалы фирмы 1С 
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение оперативных задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение бухгалтерских задач версия 8.3
Конфигурирование в системе 1с предприятие 8 решение расчетных задач версия 8.3
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/mHoG/vQZ5YSozc

----------

levachok (24.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

ВВЕДЕНИЕ В 1С ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 8 Учебно-методическое пособие 
Т. С. Балданова, О. А. Лобсанова 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RRtg/wUgu3Sn5G

----------

levachok (24.12.2022), mwm_77 (26.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Самые важные изменения по ЭДО с 3 квартала 2022 секреты работы с новыми документами в 1С(02-11-2022)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tFu4/M54ZVJ94p

----------

levachok (30.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Важные изменения и особенности автоматизации ФСБУ 6 в 1С(05-10-22)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hejx/uuKzbAvmt

----------

levachok (30.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Самые актуальные изменения в учете затрат в 1С(09-11-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/SZJK/FeNQ5M69k

----------

levachok (30.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1 — Часть 1 (07-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ALYN/ak72c712u

----------

levachok (30.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Курс НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1 — Часть 2 (09-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Rm2J/tUboGHswq

----------

levachok (30.12.2022), pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет налога при УСН за 9 месяцев 2022 в 1С (14-10-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qyxH/gAox6CrSW

----------

pony95 (30.12.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

*КУРСЫ ОТ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОГО ЦЕНТРА «БУХЭКСПЕРТ 8»*

* 11.10.2021 Курс Учет ОС по-новому: ФСБУ 6/2020, ФСБУ 26/2020, ФСБУ 25/2018* 
*ссылка* 

* 31.03.2022 Курс Контроль над НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1* 
*ссылка* 

* 06.04.2022 Курс Отчётность за 1 квартал 2022 г. Законодательный обзор* 
*ссылка* 

* 07.04.2022 Курс 6-НДФЛ за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 12.04.2022 Курс Отчётность по страховым взносам (РСВ, 4-ФСС) за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 15.04.2022 Курс Декларация по НДС за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 19.04.2022 Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 26.04.2022 Расчет имущественных налогов за 1 квартал 2022 в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 27.04.2022 Курс Санкции и контрмеры: как работать организации и ее бухгалтеру в новой реальности. Часть 2* 
*ссылка* 

* 12.05.2022 Курс Онлайн-марафон: Все Базовые возможности ЗУП 3.1 Часть 2* 
*ссылка* 

* 17.05.2022 Курс Онлайн-марафон: Все Базовые возможности ЗУП 3.1 Часть 3*  
*ссылка* 

* 18.05.2022 Курс Исправление ошибок в налоговом и бухгалтерском учете и отчетности* 
*ссылка1* 

* 24.05.2022 Курс Работа с валютными сделками и не только в УТ 11* 
*ссылка1* 

* 26.05.2022 Курс  Изменения в учетной политике и в учете затрат в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 30.05.2022 Курс Поддерживающий ЗУП за май 2022 + Перерасчеты в ЗУП 3.1* 
*ссылка* 

* 31.05.2022 Курс Новая система Налогообложения Автоматизированная УСН. Уже здесь* 
*ссылка*

----------

pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## letvipdep

*КУРСЫ ОТ ОБРАЗОВАТЕЛЬНОГО ЦЕНТРА «БУХЭКСПЕРТ 8»*

* 02.06.2022 Курс  Комиссионная торговля при работе с маркетплейсами – изменения в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 03.06.2022 Курс Прослеживаемость импортных товаров – новинки в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 16.06.2022 Курс Что проверит налоговая, кроме налогов, и чем все это кончится?* 
*ссылка1* 

* 23.06.2022 Курс  ФСБУ 25 в вопросах, ответах и на примерах в 1С* 
*ссылка* 

* 24.06.2022 Курс ЗУП 3.1 за июнь 2022: изменения и интересные вопросы* 
*ссылка* 

* 28.06.2022 Курс ФСБУ 6 ДЛЯ НКО* 
*ссылка* 

* 29.06.2022 Курс Отчетность за 1 полугодие 2022 (законодательный обзор)* 
*ссылка* 

* 30.06.2022 Курс ЗУП 3.1: Секреты учета отпусков*
*ссылка* 

* 08.07.2022 Курс Практика и секреты работы с маркетплейсами в УТ 11 (OZON, WILDBERRIES)* 
*ссылка* 

* 11.07.2022 Курс Прослеживаемость импортных товаров тренировки закончились* 
*ссылка* 

* 08.09.2022 Курс Практика работы с объемно-сортовым учетом (ОСУ) маркированных товаров в 1С с 2022 года* 
*ссылка* 

* 14.09.2022 Курс Бухгалтер после отпуска в 2022 году. Законодательный обзор* 
*ссылка* 

* 27.09.2022 Курс ЗУП 3.1.23 – разбираем важные изменения и новые возможности*
*ссылка* 

* 28.09.2022 Налоговая отчетность за 9 месяцев 2022 года. Законодательный обзор* 
*ссылка* 

* 05.10.2022 Курс Важные изменения и особенности автоматизации ФСБУ 6 в 1С*
*ссылка* 

* 14.10.2022 Расчет налога при УСН за 9 месяцев 2022 в 1С*
*ссылка* 

* 02.11.2022 Курс Самые важные изменения по ЭДО с 3 квартала 2022 секреты работы с новыми документами в 1С*
*ссылка* 

* 09.11.2022 Курс Самые актуальные изменения в учете затрат в 1С*
*ссылка* 

* 07.12.2022, 09.12.2022 Курс НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1 — Часть 1  и  Часть 2* 
*ссылка*

----------

pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс  Последний шанс без ошибок перейти на ФСБУ 25 в 1С (15-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/t14h/Jko8FcYow

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Проблемы и ошибки учета затрат при производстве, работах, услугах в 1С (17-11-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/jrRu/8GV1GchJH

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Поддерживающий семинар по зарплатным изменениям в 1СБухгалтерия 3.0 за 3 квартал 2022 (18-10-2022 )
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Tm8L/MdHYgGjn3

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 Договоры ГПХ и прочие доходы (02-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/28NC/dJJHzQjbM

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс СЗВ-ТД и другая персонифицированная отчетность в 1С (06-10-22)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DwGn/jsjwishz2

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Отчетность по страховым взносам (РСВ, 4-ФСС) за 9 месяцев 2022 г. в 1С (07-10-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/dRSy/nL5uR9HpS

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс 6-НДФЛ за 9 месяцев 2022 г. в 1С (13-10-22)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Vmbj/FaBtdWfG5

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по НДС за 3 квартал 2022 в 1С (20-10-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1uQt/fxNU48usJ

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Комиссионная торговля при работе с маркетплейсами – новинки в 1С (20-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fjhc/DVEdcmxPY

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Декларация по налогу на прибыль за 9 месяцев 2022 в 1С (21-10-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yJhN/qqV3RBWsp

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Расчет имущественных налогов за 9 месяцев 2022 в 1С (24-10-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/gfJj/yryn65SBu

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Секреты ценообразования в УТ 11 детальный практический разбор (24-11-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yyEQ/BGDEDD61G

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), mwm_77 (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Последний шанс без ошибок перейти на ФСБУ 6 в 1С (30-11-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ir66/atkvqPSbA

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Первоочередные дела по годовой отчетности 2022 в 1СБухгалтерия (13-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/QR4a/cj5pQHDpg

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс Изменения в Годовой ЗУП-отчетности за 2022 год и что нас ждет в 2023 году (21-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/NZsb/oyioPeLuZ

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 за октябрь-ноябрь 2022 изменения и интересные вопросы (22-11-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35kb/SdaFdW8Bh

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс НДФЛ в ЗУП 3.1 — Часть 3 Кейсы по расчету НДФЛ в 2023 году (22-12-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/zLzw/PLS7eUp7H

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Курс ЗУП 3.1 Резервы отпусков и вознаграждений – новый механизм (27-10-2022)
От образовательного центра (Бухэксперт 8)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wp1g/RuAeCgUGS

----------

levachok (09.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Кадровый учет в программе 1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом (Редакция 3.1)Методические материалы курса 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2v73/Rce2ZoDqG

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), Remm67 (07.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Экосистема 1С (2021)
Методические материалы курса 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/yEZK/YoVsrggLc

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С Предприятие 8.3 Лабораторный практикум (2022)
Автор: (Л.В. Невидомова)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/fkun/KjygJzaym

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), TED (06.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Основные бизнес-процессы в 1С:УНФ (2022)
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wgbs/PNNqefE5u

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), TED (06.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Оперативное управление в малом бизнесе на основе 1С УНФ 8 (2021)
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GDmd/axhWTpvKA

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), TED (06.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С: Web - сервисы
Автор: Образовательный центр (Специалист)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Wrca/8kf4honAD

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), mwm_77 (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена "1С:Профессионал" по администрированию систем на базе платформы "1С:Предприятие 8" 
Автор (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/PhnC/kEcFtqqS4

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), mwm_77 (08.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023), TED (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Автоматизация раздельного учета
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можноскачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qjpy/4rHQRyZuX

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), Optiman (11.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Гособоронзаказ. Концепция раздельного учета по контрактам
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EKse/aDGuzoNDS

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Подготовка и автоматизация отчетности по МСФО
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eicT/LHzFB7nY6

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Практикум по подготовке отчетности исполнения контрактов гособоронзаказа
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MCDb/V8Yzin49Y

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление продажами и взаимоотношениями с клиентами
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/us8i/fdQ4WXBPp

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление производством. Планирование и диспетчеризация
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/eVVF/zxeCaPQhJ

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), Optiman (11.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управление человеческими ресурсами
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3xn7/xdtq7uPpL

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Управленческий учет
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nFmq/TrjcPz953

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Финансовое планирование и бюджетирование
Автор: (Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/qyX4/UzD7xaXJ3

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Интенсивное обучение программированию в 1С (онлайн+видео) (2022)
Базовый блок
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Dvw/UmmrESkUo

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Интенсивное обучение программированию в 1С (онлайн+видео) (2022)
Углубленный блок
Автор (Фирма 1с)
Методические материалы курса 
можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/xkED/YcNpDAcXp

----------

levachok (09.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С:Счетчик ворон. Мастер-класс по мобильной разработке в
среде «1С:Предприятие» (2022)
Автор: (Султанова А. И., Шаронова А. А.)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Hvnt/m3UXWci2A

----------

levachok (10.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Предприятие 8.P. Практическое пособие разработчика. Примеры и типовые приемы 2-е стереотипное издание (2021 - 2022)
Автор: (М.Г. Радченко, Е.Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6wzW/UPpSVvuuG

----------

levachok (10.01.2023), Linerkot (12.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Организация ремонтов и технического обслуживания оборудования (2022)
Автор: (1С Академия ERP)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/TnGD/ha2nLTXPb

----------

levachok (10.01.2023), pony95 (10.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Управление сайтом
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jox2/RGKGs5Ksi

----------

pony95 (13.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс. Строим профессиональный сайт и интернет-магазин 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/b4Du/gdP8oAuk5

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1С-Битрикс Корпоративный портал. Повышение эффективности компании
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/RfYE/EFiE6W7ZR

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга аналитика. Практическое руководство по проектированию бизнес-процессов и организационной структуры (2021)
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hUH2/eUJmg7ZwX

----------

levachok (12.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Аналитика. BI-системав «1С:Предприятии 8» (2021)
Автор (Е. Ю. Хрусталева)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/EWbi/3t6ugdCvt

----------

levachok (12.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Программировать в 1С за 11 шагов 
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hJVn/HqDCvNKy3

----------

levachok (12.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы разработки в 1С: Такси 
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/iqiP/5fLxDEQNZ

----------

levachok (12.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Программируй в 1С и зарабатывай от 50 000 рублей в месяц. Практические-советы
Автор (Низамутдинов Ильяс)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/oFU8/8j45mdCbV

----------

levachok (12.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка оперативного учёта в 1С 8.3 
Электронное методическое пособие 
Автор: Низамутдинов Ильяс 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2s1B/GjaGznu5d

----------

levachok (12.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

АзбукаРасширенийКонфигура  ций
Автор: НИЗАМУТДИНОВ ИЛЬЯС
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/U458/xJVQ9dAZa

----------

levachok (12.01.2023), pony95 (13.01.2023)

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Основы оперативно производственного планирования с использованием информационной системы «1CERP Управление предприятием» 
Автор: (Фирма 1С)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7fAp/avUbqmR5b

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Секреты профессиональной работы«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8, редакция 3»Кадровый учет, экономика и охрана (2021)
Автор: (Е. А. Грянина, С. Г. Змиевская)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hoX2/2MagmV2Cx

----------


## Zorro1980

Методические материалы сертифицированного курса - Конфигурирование платформы 1С 8.3 (Белоусов) 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LHFe/soyjMC5JM

----------


## Zorro1980

Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в
«1С:Зарплата и управление персоналом 8»,
редакция 3. Издание 17 (2021)
Авторы: Грянина Е. А., Харитонов С. А.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JnQ7/z1tXXxnvX

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга 1СПредприятие 8. Управление торговыми операциями в вопросах и ответах. Издание 9
Автор (Богачева Т.Г. )
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/hYaP/vgBh8sKHL

----------


## Zorro1980

Альфа - Авто: 
Автосалон + Автосервис + Автозапчасти 
                         ПРОФ - редакция 5
Методические материалы курса (РАРУС)
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/nniw/U3xXZXN24

----------


## Zorro1980

Книга Реальная автоматизация малого бизнеса. "1С:Управление нашей фирмой". Издание 2 
Автор: Ю.Павлов, И.Бандуля  
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8uCT/Fxa9qv72k

----------


## Zorro1980

Разработка бизнес-приложений на платформе «1С:Предприятие» : учебное пособие (2021)
Автор: Э.Г. Дадян. 
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MW9k/QDJgrmFKZ

----------


## Zorro1980

Платформы разработки информационных систем. Основы конфигурирования на платформе 1С: Предприятие 8.3 Электронный лабораторный практикум 
Автор: Нарваткина Н.С.
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35yk/Maw4aAsTs

----------


## Zorro1980

1С:Программирование для начинающих Детям и родителям, менеджерам и руководителям Разработка в системе "1С:Предприятие 8.3"
Автор: Максим Радченко
Можно скачать здесь https://cloud.mail.ru/public/tHwU/5ShBL18YY

----------

